# TT Forum window stickers and market access compensation fund



## John-H

*PLEASE NOTE*

*That with immediate effect, due to a chance of policy by the forum owners and for legal reasons, the members' fund administrators can no longer provide immediate market place access, or support for members that fall victims of fraud. Responsibility for the mitigation of fraud in the market place and via private messages is now the responsibility of the forum owners and all reports should be addressed to TTFAdmin.

The members' fund is a separate legal entity to the forum and operated for member benefit. It will now be re-purposed and an announcement made in due course.

(The original post bellow is now only for archive purposes and no longer applies.)*

*TT Forum Window stickers, market place access and compensation fund*

We are pleased to announce the introduction of a market place compensation fund to help anyone who becomes a victim of on-line fraud and for the benefit of members. The scheme needs to be self financing and we will be selling _*TT Forum window stickers*_ to raise money for the fund and to help promote the forum. _*The purchase will also provide an instant access route into the market place and the PM (Private Message) facility.*_

New members have delayed access to these features as part of our anti fraud policy, due to past problems with fraudsters, who ran scams and confidence tricks via the PM system. We could ban them once reported but they would open a new account and continue. The delay to access we introduced stops this happening and makes casual fraudsters go elsewhere.

The delay of having to post for a while to become established is an inconvenience to genuine members, however. This option remains but we want to encourage use of the market place as much and as safely as possible.

New members are encouraged to make a small contribution of £5 to our new _TT forum and market place compensation fund_. The PayPal payment will verify identity and we'll then grant full access and also send by post two _*TT Forum window stickers*_ which adhere to the inside of car windows facing out like this:

Sticker size 6" x 0.9" (152 x 23 mm)









If you would like to contribute please send a £5 (five UK Pounds) PayPal payment to *ttforumpayment @ mail.com* (without the spaces)

*Don't forget to include your TT forum username in the "Add a note" box during the payment process.*

Also please note that the "paying for goods and services" option provides us a postal address for verification and delivery of the stickers. Paying as "gift" (now called "friends and family") is welcome as a contribution but does not provide address details so will simply be taken as a gift and stickers will not be included - thank you.

We will still continue to help members resolve market place issues and disputes by acting as intermediary and providing advice, with police/solicitor liaison where necessary but a discretionary compensation payment from this scheme will now be available, depending on fund balance, should these efforts prove unsuccessful.

By way of transparency and for compliance with GDPR (General Data Protection Regulations) we have two documents which help explain our aims and how we handle your data: *Constitution* and *Privacy policy*

Here's a sig strip banner if you would like to help support and spread the word. If you paste the code into the signature strip box in your user control panel settings it will display the banner and form a live link that if clicked will return to this post:





Code:


[url=http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=882433][img]http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=226385[/img][/url]


----------



## Warranty_Void

Great idea, just sent my payment


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Payment sent to test system.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Payment sent to test system.
> Hoggy.


Market place and PM access given and the stickers are in the post - Oh it's you Hoggy :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Payment sent to test system.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Market place and PM access given and the stickers are in the post - Oh it's you Hoggy :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi John, Have to support your hard work.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Cameron2002

Hi, Payment sent.


----------



## triplefan

John-H said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Payment sent to test system.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Market place and PM access given and the stickers are in the post - Oh it's you Hoggy :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Really??? market place an PM access, what about making an undisclosed number of posts, I would have expected it to be t least 30,000


----------



## WALTTON

Although I am going to do this either way , can you post a pic of the stickers please , will they fit the rear side windows?


----------



## Hoggy

WALTTON said:


> Although I am going to do this either way , can you post a pic of the stickers please , will they fit the rear side windows?


Hi, Sticker & size is in the 1st post & size is 152mm x 23mm
Hoggy.


----------



## WALTTON

Hoggy said:


> WALTTON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am going to do this either way , can you post a pic of the stickers please , will they fit the rear side windows?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sticker & size is in the 1st post & size is 152mm x 23mm
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

My bad , cheers


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT

payment made this morning Awaiting access to pm and marketplace now


----------



## shanco73

Payment sent, Looking forward to stickers, and access to fun areas!!

Thanks


----------



## Jasongren1

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks guys. You should have access now and we'll be getting the stickers in the post for you


----------



## triplefan

Ooops, forgot to add my username, Transaction ID: 54F64387A6064184D


----------



## misano03

Just sent, thanks... 

Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Warranty_Void




----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Money sent for some stickers and marketplace access


----------



## WALTTON

Done .


----------



## Hoggy

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Money sent for some stickers and marketplace access


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## StrokerTT32

Paid  Regards


----------



## Si-forks

Payment sent thanks


----------



## Hoggy

SwIeRsZcZ said:


> Paid  Regards


Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Donation made

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dreams1966

Good Morning Hoggy et al. Hopefully have just contributed to the fund. Excellent idea.


----------



## John-H

All done for you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## mkindy

Donation sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much and welcome. You should now have access and I'll get the stickers in the post for you


----------



## Vangu

Payment Sent Guys.


----------



## redhoTT225

Great idea [smiley=bulb2.gif]

Donation sent

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Vangu said:


> Payment Sent Guys.


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Haiych

Payment sent to show support.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Where is everyone sticking theirs? I can't decide on where/which window!


----------



## A3DFU

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Where is everyone sticking theirs? I can't decide on where/which window!


I put mine in the small rear triangular windows


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Mine is on the back window


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

A3DFU said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone sticking theirs? I can't decide on where/which window!
> 
> 
> 
> I put mine in the small rear triangular windows
Click to expand...

Both sides or one? Do you put it on the right so the V6 owners can see it as they cruise by or on the left so you can show it off as you cruise by others?  8) :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

HeroicBroccoli said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone sticking theirs? I can't decide on where/which window!
> 
> 
> 
> I put mine in the small rear triangular windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both sides or one? Do you put it on the right so the V6 owners can see it as they cruise by or on the left so you can show it off as you cruise by others?  8) :twisted:
Click to expand...

Both sides  
I actually got three stickers; the third one graces the place where there was once a tax disc :roll:


----------



## chopper075

Just sent my payment


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Great to see that even members who already have MP & PM access are supporting the Fund. 8) 
3 more envelopes with stickers ready to post in the morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## chopper075

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Great to see that even members who already have MP & PM access are supporting the Fund. 8)
> 3 more envelopes with stickers ready to post in the morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.


Always great to support fellow members


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Great to see that even members who already have MP & PM access are supporting the Fund. 8)
> 3 more envelopes with stickers ready to post in the morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.


Yes, certainly appreciated - this is really helping get things off to a good start. It's great to see such community support


----------



## Lollypop86

Can I ask a question? Doesnt need to be public but I think its a relatively valid question....

J
xx


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Lollypop86 said:


> Can I ask a question? Doesnt need to be public but I think its a relatively valid question....
> 
> J
> xx


Ask away! We don't bite, kinda.


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Can I ask a question? Doesnt need to be public but I think its a relatively valid question....
> J
> xx


Hi Jess, you know you can trust me.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## chopper075

Received my stickers today. Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

chopper075 said:


> Received my stickers today. Thanks Hoggy


Hi,Thanks, nice to know they have arrived.
That postman must have been driving a TT, only posted yesterday afternoon. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## chopper075

Hoggy said:


> chopper075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my stickers today. Thanks Hoggy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,Thanks, nice to know they have arrived.
> That postman must have been driving a TT, only posted yesterday afternoon. :lol:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

lol. Thinking the same. Postman with a good taste in cars :lol:


----------



## Sycove

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Sycove said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sycove

Thanks


----------



## Bob Bobbleton

Just sent to PayPal as detailed

Hopefully a route to a Mk1 3.2 DSG Roadster !

Thanks Bob


----------



## Hoggy

Bob Bobbleton said:


> Just sent to PayPal as detailed Hopefully a route to a Mk1 3.2 DSG Roadster ! Thanks Bob


Hi Bob, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Olibongo

Hi just sent payment


----------



## LastMinuteChanges

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Olibongo & lastminutechanges, you have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## KevRiz67

I know i'm a noob, but think this is a great idea....have made a payment 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kev, Access to MP & PMs given.
Will get stickers in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Abdulc

KevRiz67 said:


> I know i'm a noob, but think this is a great idea....have made a payment 8)


X2 I'll make a payment shortly.

EDIT: payment made


----------



## KevRiz67

Cheers Hoggy, stickers received! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt180mk1quattro

hi & good morning! payment sent  (not exactly sure if as "items/service or gifts")


----------



## John-H

tt180mk1quattro said:


> hi & good morning! payment sent  (not exactly sure if as "items/service or gifts")


Thanks for the contribution. You have PM and email.

Paying by "gift" doesn't give us a verified address and we can't send the window stickers.

Please use the "paying for goods and services" option unless you just want to make a kind donation. Thanks.


----------



## Wiggles01

This is a great idea so have paid and the TT will display the stickers with pride.

Well done guy's

W


----------



## John-H

Thanks - they will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## northern_mike

I've also just sent payment, for goods and services.

Sent from cold, windy place.


----------



## Kanji

I also sent the payment as goods services, please check, i await for my identity check for marketplace login


----------



## Groundhog

Just sent my payment for goods and services.
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Northen mike, Kanji & Groundhog all have MP/PM access.
Hoggy.


----------



## tt180mk1quattro

stickers received , thank you guys ! :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

tt180mk1quattro said:


> stickers received , thank you guys ! :wink:


Hi, Excellent, that the longest journey so far for the stickers.. TT Fame is spreading far & wide.
More Stickers off to Turkey today. 
Hoggy.


----------



## sir_dave

Just paid. Dont worry about posting out the stickers, just looking to upgrade Sarah's TT so want access to the classifieds.


----------



## RobH

Totally agree with this 

Payment just sent

Cheers

Rob


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution Rob. You've now got full access and I'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## ttjamestt

Got my stickers today and they are proudly displayed already !!


----------



## PointnShoot

Payment sent yesterday.


----------



## Hoggy

PointnShoot said:


> Payment sent yesterday.


Hi, I haven't received notification yet & John-H hasn't changed your access yet, so he probably hasn't received notification either.I have received others today & will be posting stickers tomorrow..
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

PointnShoot said:


> Payment sent yesterday.


I was just about to say - can you please check the email address carefully as we don't seem to have received it. Probably just a typo

*ttforumpayment @ mail.com*

(without the spaces)


----------



## joninprague

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

joninprague said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access and I'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## PointnShoot

John-H said:


> PointnShoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say - can you please check the email address carefully as we don't seem to have received it. Probably just a typo
> 
> *ttforumpayment @ mail.com*
> 
> (without the spaces)
Click to expand...

Re sent to the (ahem) correct address. That'll teach me for not wearing my glasses! :mrgreen:

Thanks


----------



## John-H

PointnShoot said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PointnShoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say - can you please check the email address carefully as we don't seem to have received it. Probably just a typo
> 
> *ttforumpayment @ mail.com*
> 
> (without the spaces)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re sent to the (ahem) correct address. That'll teach me for not wearing my glasses! :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Great. All sorted - full access and I'll get the stickers in the post for you


----------



## New2toTT

Hello mods! Payment sent. Hopefully it arrives 

Looking forward to those pretty stickers and seeing the marketplace 

I'm not sure I put my address properly though, can someone tell me if its all present and correct please?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi New2toTT, I haven't had it confirmed yet, but I have given you access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## New2toTT

Thanks Hoggy! Appreciated


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution


----------



## A8VCG

Payment sent - Everyone who has ever used the marketplace should contribute £5.

I may actually promote this with future sale items as it's definitely worth while and there for our protection.

cheers craig


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Craig


----------



## megadgets

Just sent my payment!

Now, where can I put the stickers on a roadster given the roof'll be down a lot? hmmm :lol:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. Hmm... perhaps the tax disc position?


----------



## Ashamin

John-H said:


> Thanks for the contribution. Hmm... perhaps the tax disc position?


just sent my contribution through


----------



## Neepdocker

Great idea...payment sent...


----------



## Webphil01

Hi spot the new lad.... I've just paid and forgot to add my user name to the payment. Oops. I hope you can tie up this message with my payment. Thank you Phil


----------



## Ailfenergy

Payment has been sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, The 4 posts by members above this one, have MP & PM access.
Thanks for the contribution.
Hoggy.


----------



## hepton

Just noticed this post ..  paid


----------



## megadgets

Stickers arrived this morning, thanks John!


----------



## Tyler Durden

Paid! Can I ask that when you make the amendments to my account, can you please capitalise the "D" in the second name in my username. I must have made a mistake when registering and it's bugging me!

Thanks, what a great forum!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tyler, Access given to MP & PMs & Capital letter added.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Hoggy said:


> Hi Tyler, Access given to MP & PMs & Capital letter added.
> Hoggy.


Many Thanks.


----------



## stox

Money sent


----------



## Harrybeer

Just did mine 
H


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Stox & Harry, Thanks for the contribution, you both have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## ianos223

Sent my money, looking forward to putting stickers in car, and seeing the good stuff, cheers!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy

ianos223 said:


> Sent my money, looking forward to putting stickers in car, and seeing the good stuff, cheers!!!!!


Hi Ian, You have access to MP & PMs, will get stickers in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## P5ANL

Hi Hoggy. Can I get marketplace access?

I'm looking to buy a MK2 TT for the Mrs.

Thx


----------



## Hoggy

P5ANL said:


> Hi Hoggy. Can I get marketplace access?
> 
> I'm looking to buy a MK2 TT for the Mrs.
> 
> Thx


Hi, I answered your other post with, 
Click link for MP & PM access info.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

P5ANL said:


> Hi Hoggy. Can I get marketplace access?
> 
> I'm looking to buy a MK2 TT for the Mrs.
> 
> Thx


Sent you an inbox just in case you might be interested in my 2012 1.8TFSI.


----------



## P5ANL

Got it thanks and can't PM yet. I'll give it a thought Karl :wink:


----------



## Pjames85

Great idea! I've just made payment


----------



## John-H

Pjames85 said:


> Great idea! I've just made payment


Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Jockinthebox

Just made a payment, how long before I can access the marketplace ?


----------



## John-H

You have now and we'll get the stickers in the post to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jockinthebox, Stickers in post this morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## portos225

payment sent  hopefully i get access soon


----------



## Hoggy

portos225 said:


> payment sent  hopefully i get access soon


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## RS-Tom

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. Will get the stickers off to you


----------



## 832ark

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. I'll get the stickers inthe post to you


----------



## TT-Styler

I also sent a payment. I hope I will have a lot of fun in this forum. Looks really really great till now


----------



## R.Valdez

Payment has been sent 8)


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution - you now have full access to market place and PMs


----------



## Rich_padley

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks. You've now got full access and well get the stickers out to you


----------



## rockyregal

hi payment sent today thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You've got full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## fleckers

whats the payment email please guys I just tried sending some money but the email address does not exist


----------



## fleckers

its ok it just sent this time


----------



## John-H

Yes thanks - contribution received. You've got full access and I'm printing off your envelope for the stickers


----------



## rockyregal

hi got stickers yesterday great stuff thanks


----------



## Diz1990

payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. Stickers will be in the post and you have full access


----------



## Rherman22

I'm in the ttoc how do I go about getting a sticker


----------



## John-H

The TTOC are a separate organisation to the TT Forum but many have given a kind contribution to the forum fund. It's the same route - as in the first post - and we'll send you two


----------



## 2elliot

Paypal sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access and we'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## Potter1

PayPal payment sent today.

Thanks, Ian.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and we'll get the stickers in the post


----------



## HipAl

Paypal payment just sent cheers.Alex


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access


----------



## Cheetor

Payment sent in a few days ago. Thanks guys!


----------



## cwgrendel

Hi, money sent, please give full access.

Chris


----------



## HipAl

Thanks John-H


----------



## John-H

cwgrendel and Cheetor, You've both been given access and thanks for the contribution. Stickers will arrive soon.

Cheetor, You seem to have slipped between us on the system although I believe you have been sent the stickers. Apologies for the delay in enabling access and thanks for letting us know


----------



## John-H

HipAl said:


> Thanks John-H


No problem. Will be seeing you at a meet soon I believe :wink:


----------



## Trig

I wouldn't mind some stickers, got an Audi-Sport one in the car at the mo 
Not sure if giving me access to the marketplace is a good idea though, not that I'll be ripping anyone off, more a case of buying things I then have to hide, or justify to the missus


----------



## conlechi

Potter1 said:


> PayPal payment sent today.
> 
> Thanks, Ian.


Hi Ian
Pm replied to


----------



## Trig

Funds sent, start of a slippery slope lol


----------



## triplefan

Trig said:


> I wouldn't mind some stickers, got an Audi-Sport one in the car at the mo
> Not sure if giving me access to the marketplace is a good idea though, not that I'll be ripping anyone off, more a case of buying things I then have to hide, or justify to the missus


I'm pretty sure after 2 years membership and nearly 300 posts you already have access :lol:


----------



## Trig

I, erm


----------



## Cheetor

Awesome! Thanks very much. 
To wipe out any doubt, Unique Transaction ID # 7N5587825Y956730B.
Cheers guys! And thanks again


----------



## Hoggy

Cheetor said:


> Awesome! Thanks very much.
> To wipe out any doubt, Unique Transaction ID # 7N5587825Y956730B.
> Cheers guys! And thanks again


Hi, I posted stickers on Friday the 10th, so should arrive in the Netherlands very soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## _johnboy_

Paypal payment sent


----------



## John-H

Access to market place and PM system granted. We'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## jocco

PayPal payment sent.


----------



## John-H

You've got full access now and stickers to follow. Thanks for your contribution


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Johnboy & Trig, Stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## goldsmith93

Payment just sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access to the market place and PM system. The stickers will be in the post to you shortly.


----------



## Bryndel

Payment sent [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution - you now have access and stickers to follow


----------



## stuff1

I don't want the stickers though thank you - I won't use them!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Stuff1,Thanks for your contribution, you now have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## stuartc2

Hi,

Payment just sent, no need for stickers thanks 

Kind regards
Stuart,


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have access to the market place and PM system.


----------



## hakers

Payment just sent, no need for stickers to save you a bit of cash in postage etc.

Cheers


----------



## Trig

Arrived


----------



## Hoggy

Trig said:


> Arrived


Hi Trig. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

hakers said:


> Payment just sent, no need for stickers to save you a bit of cash in postage etc.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Hakers, Thanks for your contribution. Stickers still avail if you change your mind.
Hoggy.


----------



## HipAl

Hi Hoggy, stickers still not arrived no rush but I did pay for them some time ago now.cheers Alex


----------



## Hoggy

HipAl said:


> Hi Hoggy, stickers still not arrived no rush but I did pay for them some time ago now.cheers Alex


Hi, I believe John-H dealt with your stickers, as I never received payment details.
John sends me the payment details if he wishes me to post the stickers. 
I expect John will reply soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## HipAl

Cheers. I do have the PayPal payment printout if you need it.


----------



## Hoggy

HipAl said:


> Cheers. I do have the PayPal payment printout if you need it.


Hi, I'm not saying you haven't paid, if I don't receive notification from John, it means he is sending the stickers.
If John hasn't sent them, I will get them in the post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I have Emailed John for your postal address details.
Hoggy.


----------



## HipAl

Fantastic cheers.


----------



## stumpy

Hi, 
Payment sent for Market Place access.
Thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You've now got access and I'll get the stickers in the post to you today.


----------



## jimbobby

Payment sent guys


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access


----------



## carstome

Great scheme, money sent!


----------



## John-H

Access sorted for you this morning and stickers sent with a PM to say thanks


----------



## Russup87

Not very good with computer, how do I get access to for sale part?


----------



## Hoggy

Russup87 said:


> Not very good with computer, how do I get access to for sale part?


Hi Russ, Click link for Market Place & PM access info.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882433

Hoggy.


----------



## Se6

Just sent my payment. I was unsure how it would go down aimlessly commenting on posts for the sake of it! Or even how long it may take?


----------



## DazWilko

Payment Sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have access and will be receiving some stickers shortly


----------



## jasonprice07

Payment made.
Regards
Jason


----------



## John-H

Thanks for contribution. You now have access and will be receiving some stickers very soon


----------



## pi-i

Contribution done.

Thanks for eveything


----------



## EggDaddy

Contribution payment sent. How long does it take before 'cars for sale' forum is accessible?


----------



## John-H

As soon as we can. You both have full access. There's a little longer to wait for the stickers but they will arrive very soon. Thanks very much for the contribution


----------



## Cage911

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your support. You now have full access. Stickers will be on their way


----------



## 1rossmilne

Payment sent  looking forward to having access

Cheers


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## mooster99

.


----------



## John-H

You have full access and stickers to come. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## peggyontherun

Just paid


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## nic.j

Hi, just paid via paypal. Ex Mk1 owner (and non-posting forum lurker) - now looking for a Mk2 to buy so access to the marketplace would be great!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access and will receive stickers in the post 

You also have a PM.


----------



## TTFN59

Hi all,

just made payment


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much for your contribution. You have full access and we'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## raj1980

Payment sent for access to the market place please.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H

That's all sorted for you and we'll get the stickers off shortly. Thanks very much for your contribution


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi John,
Payment made


----------



## John-H

Very kind Jorge. You'll be getting the stickers soon


----------



## B19WEV

Payments sent [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## John-H

Just come through - thanks for that. You have full access and we'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## Wallsendmag

Two questions before I pay my money, so if I get ripped off the forum is taking all responsibility no question asked and why is this needed when the forum owners must be worth a few dollars?


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> Two questions before I pay my money, so if I get ripped off the forum is taking all responsibility no question asked and why is this needed when the forum owners must be worth a few dollars?


We will provide assistance to resolve disputes by negotiation and investigation, acting as go between as we always have. Most disputes between members are resolved this way and are often due to misunderstandings or differing expectations of condition of a sale item etc. So we always ask questions and try to help resolve issues by negotiation first.

Casual scammers are rare now since we introduced a delay to market place and PM access but there is always a possibility of a determined scammer operating or even an established member becoming a problem. We also get involved here and try to secure return of funds by negotiation. We have on occasion helped the police investigate frauds perpetrated on this forum and have successfully had funds returned to victims after they have become involved.

Having a PayPal and bank account enables us to act as escrow for transfer of funds between members where trust has broken down which can be a great help resolving issues. Only as a last resort might it become necessary to use the forum fund to compensate a member directly at our discretion and this is only after the matter has been fully investigated and all practical avenues for resolution and recovery exhausted. The fund is a simple pot of money and needs to be self sustaining.

The forum admin and moderators voluntarily perform this role as they do for other day to day tasks. It's not possible for the forum owners to do this due to the large number of forums they support and the workload this would entail.


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions before I pay my money, so if I get ripped off the forum is taking all responsibility no question asked and why is this needed when the forum owners must be worth a few dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> We will provide assistance to resolve disputes by negotiation and investigation, acting as go between as we always have. Most disputes between members are resolved this way and are often due to misunderstandings or differing expectations of condition of a sale item etc. So we always ask questions and try to help resolve issues by negotiation first.
> 
> Casual scammers are rare now since we introduced a delay to market place and PM access but there is always a possibility of a determined scammer operating or even an established member becoming a problem. We also get involved here and try to secure return of funds by negotiation. We have on occasion helped the police investigate frauds perpetrated on this forum and have successfully had funds returned to victims after they have become involved.
> 
> Having a PayPal and bank account enables us to act as escrow for transfer of funds between members where trust has broken down which can be a great help resolving issues. Only as a last resort might it become necessary to use the forum fund to compensate a member directly at our discretion and this is only after the matter has been fully investigated and all practical avenues for resolution and recovery exhausted. The fund is a simple pot of money and needs to be self sustaining.
> 
> The forum admin and moderators voluntarily perform this role as they do for other day to day tasks. It's not possible for the forum owners to do this due to the large number of forums they support and the workload this would entail.
Click to expand...

If the owners can't be bothered I think I'll give it miss ,thanks anyway


----------



## maltloaf

I just paid my £5, thank you


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution. You already have full access but we'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## muppetboy

hi paid my fee earlier how long until i get full access.

Regards

A


----------



## John-H

As soon as we notice. You now have full access and I'll get the stickers off to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Davidgray1989

Payment send


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and will receive stickers shortly


----------



## cherie

John, have you considered doing vinyl sticks of just the text, or the site URL? I know I'm picky, OCD and just plain awkward, but I find the background a bit too fussy. :?

Or, just a random thought here, could you get a QR code on the sticker, that when scanned on a phone, brings people straight here? We've got this on the back of our business card flyers for our forum: http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee21 ... 11efa3.jpg


----------



## John-H

Hi Cherie,

Good thoughts. It all started from a sig strip I created for myself having tried out a few ideas using the TT Forum official logo and it caught on with a number of people liking it and asking if they could use it too. I's actually the sky reflected on car paintwork on a sunny day. The idea was to reflect being at car shows.










So I seemed to have accidentally hit on something that was liked and it caught on. We adopted the design for the forum flags and banners too as well as the window stickers and letterheads etc so it's used on a number of things. There is something to be gained by having a consistent image in terms of branding and recognition.

Originallly it was suggested that we should have the URL included on the window sticker but it already had the "*Probably the World's Greatest TT Resource*" as part of the logo and adding another line would be too cluttered. Removing the familiar strap line and replacing it by the URL was a possibility but it would only be small so only readable close up. Replacing "*THE TT FORUM*" with the URL would be bigger and visible but then it starts not being the familiar recognised logo and yes you could get rid of the background too but that's where it caught on to start with and I didn't want to lose what caught on.

You might think it odd that the URL doesn't appear but the TT forum is so popular that you only need to enter the words "forum" and "TT" into Google and the TT Forum is returned top rank. Even just "Audi" and "forum" gets you here so there seemed no need for a URL. Having a recognisable logo when people searching see the forum then helps close the loop when they recognise the image as what they saw on a TT window or flag banner etc. That's the idea anyway


----------



## Karlm55

Hi. Paid via PayPal. Thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks Karl. All sorted for you and you have PM


----------



## LewisH

Contribution paid. Hopefully will be in a TT in a week or two


----------



## John-H

All sorted for you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## EddieFosts

£5 paid, getting the stickers before i've got the car lol! Perhaps the market place access will help mind 

Eddie


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution Eddie. You now have full access and we'll get the stickers out to you. I hope you find something to stick them on soon


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Eddie, Stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## psycho29TT

Hello, I will send the 5 GBP so I can get the PM activated and access to the market area, how long does it take to you to activate the new feature?

Thx in advance!

UPDATE:

5 GBP sent! Thx!


----------



## Hoggy

psycho29TT said:


> Hello, I will send the 5 GBP so I can get the PM activated and access to the market area, how long does it take to you to activate the new feature?
> 
> Thx in advance!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 5 GBP sent! Thx!


Hi, As soon as I get confirmation I will give you access & send the stickers.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hi,
When did you send it and I'll try and track it down? Unless it hasn't come through yet. Can you check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without spaces) Thanks


----------



## psycho29TT

John-H said:


> Hi,
> When did you send it and I'll try and track it down? Unless it hasn't come through yet. Can you check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without spaces) Thanks


If this message was sent to me, I got all privileges now, since some hours now, so all good from my side, thx!


----------



## NoelTTS

Hi Guys

Payment just sent.

Address is in Amsterdam, hope that is OK.


----------



## Hoggy

NoelTTS said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Payment just sent.
> 
> Address is in Amsterdam, hope that is OK.


Hi Noel, Haven't had confirmation yet, but have given you access anyway.
Will get stickers in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoelTTS

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Delta4

Payment sent 8)


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution - we'll get the stickers off to you and have sorted you full access


----------



## InitialD

Hi, Just sent my £5


----------



## InitialD

tmason said:


> Hi, Just sent my £5


Uh oh I sent it twice, anyway you can send one payment back please?


----------



## John-H

Hi,

Can you check you sent it to *ttforumpayment @ mail.com* (without the spaces) as we don't seem to have received anything, unless there's a delay coming through. Thanks.


----------



## Delta4

John-H said:


> Thanks for your kind contribution - we'll get the stickers off to you and have sorted you full access


Stickers recieved


----------



## John-H

tmason said:


> tmason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Just sent my £5
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh I sent it twice, anyway you can send one payment back please?
Click to expand...

It's come through now and your second payment has been refunded as requested. You now have full access and the stickers are on their way. Thank you for you contribution


----------



## InitialD

Thank you


----------



## erisaman

tmason said:


> Thank you


+1.... with thanks from me also, and I didn't even ask for a pensioner's discount!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution to the fund. You now have full access


----------



## erisaman




----------



## Carlyanne

Payment just sent :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access and will received stickers shortly


----------



## andez1781

Payment sent (its official I'm hooked ) :roll:


----------



## John-H

And have full access and stickers to come


----------



## Twiggy10

Sent my payment this is a great idea.


----------



## MaxTTxaM

500p sent to sticker fund


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contributions. You both have full access and well be receiving stickers through the post


----------



## Sproo

Hi,
Payment Sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much. All sorted for you with full access and we'll get the stickers posted off to you


----------



## G60Monkey

I've been a member of this forum for about a week and a half, the people on here are very friendly and the advice has already saved me about £700!

Money sent


----------



## John-H

G60Monkey said:


> I've been a member of this forum for about a week and a half, the people on here are very friendly and the advice has already saved me about £700!
> 
> Money sent


Glad you've found us all useful. Thanks for your contribution to the community. You now have full forum and PM access and will be receiving stickers through the post shortly


----------



## dpazz

I've just sent the £5 but don't worry about sending me the stickers I don't even have a TT (yet).


----------



## Hoggy

dpazz said:


> I've just sent the £5 but don't worry about sending me the stickers I don't even have a TT (yet).


Hi, Thanks, I have given you access, let me know when you want the stickers.
Hoggy.


----------



## raj1980

Just wondering when I will be able to reply to the classified threads. I have purchased a couple of things but had to PM the seller to make contact. Is there a set rule to allow the ability to post replies?


----------



## Hoggy

raj1980 said:


> Just wondering when I will be able to reply to the classified threads. I have purchased a couple of things but had to PM the seller to make contact. Is there a set rule to allow the ability to post replies?


Hi, Replies not allowed. Too many derogatory remarks when it was.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Yes, the idea is you PM the seller. As Hoggy said, when replies were allowed there were problems.


----------



## pityyoufools

Just sent the £5 to register for the marketplace. Love this site. It has been a real help picking my first TT which I will be collecting during the week. Can't wait!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution - you now have full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## jojo.f

Hoggy - Is this just for newbies?

I can PM alredy but i am just after a window sticker??

Jo x


----------



## John-H

jojo.f said:


> Hoggy - Is this just for newbies?
> 
> I can PM alredy but i am just after a window sticker??
> 
> Jo x


Hi Jo,

It's for anybody as it all goes in the compensation pot. For your kind contribution you will receive some shiny new stickers


----------



## jojo.f

Thanks will make a payment xx


----------



## titch3030

Payment sent, cheers!
8)


----------



## John-H

You have full access now. Thanks for the contribution and we'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## barry_m2

Just popped £5 over as a gift, no sticker needed ta


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much kind sir


----------



## sweatystt

Hi just sent £5 for tt forum stickers. Not sure I confirmed my address? Cheers


----------



## John-H

sweatystt said:


> Hi just sent £5 for tt forum stickers. Not sure I confirmed my address? Cheers


No need - it appears.automatically when you pay by "goods". I'll get them in the post to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## sweatystt

No worries thank you


----------



## robbyw

Payment sent, cheers! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access and we'll get the stickers off to you.  
Cheers,
John


----------



## kingpins

payment sent. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kingpins, Haven't had confirmation yet, but have given you access. Thanks for your contribution.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Confirmed and thanks again


----------



## Mwalker82

Hey

I have just joined the TT Forum after being advised to by a friend who was a member. I'm looking at purchasing my 1st Audi TT MK1, looking for some help really. There are plenty out there but I don't know a great deal on them. Looking at the 225 Coupe rather than the 180. Any hints or help would be very appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Mwalker82 said:


> Hey
> 
> I have just joined the TT Forum after being advised to by a friend who was a member. I'm looking at purchasing my 1st Audi TT MK1, looking for some help really. There are plenty out there but I don't know a great deal on them. Looking at the 225 Coupe rather than the 180. Any hints or help would be very appreciated. Cheers


Hi, Post in the MK1 section, to get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## leon263

£5 payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much for the contribution Leon. You have full access and we'll get the stickers sent off to you


----------



## ewargooe

Hi, payment sent.
Looking forward to being let loose!


----------



## liquidaddiction

payment sent, looking forward to it


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ewargooe & liquidaddiction, I've not received confirmation yet, but access given to MP & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

All confirmed. Thanks again


----------



## Richjt

Hi, payment just sent


----------



## John-H

Richjt said:


> Hi, payment just sent


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access to the market place and PM system and we'll get the stickers off to you shortly


----------



## jojo.f

Payment sent - can i have some stickers please


----------



## John-H

You certainly can  - We'll get some in the post to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## BestyTT

Payment sent this morning!


----------



## Hoggy

BestyTT said:


> Payment sent this morning!


Hi, I've not had confirmation yet, but access given to Market Place & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> BestyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've not had confirmation yet, but access given to Market Place & PMs anyway.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Yea that's confirmed and thanks again


----------



## Gavin812

Hi just sent the fiver but i copued and pasted the email address and then just noticed it said without the spaces  let me know if you get it,i have put my user name on it


----------



## John-H

Yes that's all come through Ok and you have full access. Thanks for your contribution and we'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## neaudd

Have Had Confirmation of payment and confirmation of access to Market place and PM .
But when I try to access them it just blocks me. 
Regards Joe


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Joe, I have just given you access to MP & PMs. Thanks for your contribution.
Hoggy.


----------



## neaudd

Cheers Hoggy 
Just tried and given access.
Regards Joe


----------



## John-H

Sorry Joe. My mistake applying the change but I did get the stickers in the post to you 
Thanks Hoggy


----------



## typer53

Hi, payment sent


----------



## crypticc

Hiya. Payment sent for stickers (for when an Audi returns to the family)


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## sonchey

Hi payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks sonchey,

You have full access and we'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## Bombhead

Monies sent via PayPal.


----------



## John-H

Thanks Bombhead for your contribution. You have full access and we'll get the stickers sent off to you


----------



## Bombhead

Stickers arrived today. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

Bombhead said:


> Stickers arrived today. Thank you.


Hi, Excellent, as I only posted them on Monday PM. Nice to know they have arrived.
Hoggy.


----------



## B16

Hi, payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution B16. You have full access and we'll get the stickers sent off to you


----------



## d1london

Hello,
Contribution made, look forward to access and making future posts on the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You have full access and we'll get the stickers in the past to you


----------



## 5681

Payment now sent


----------



## Hoggy

5681 said:


> Payment now sent


Hi, Not had confirmation yet, but access given.
Hoggy.


----------



## edusixel

Hi,

Payment sent.

Thanks.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

edusixel said:


> Hi,
> Payment sent.
> Thanks.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTVince

.....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Vince, You have full access.
Thanks for the contribution. We will get stickers out asap...Awaiting details.
Hoggy.


----------



## tonyd77

donation sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Tony. You now have full access and we'll get the stickers sent off to you


----------



## AjaxTT

payment sent


----------



## John-H

AjaxTT said:


> payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access and well be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## ATT67

Payment sent , thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access


----------



## Howie65

Hi guys
just sent payment !
Thanks for all your help so far !
Only noticed this a couple of weeks ago 
SORRY PEEPS


----------



## John-H

Howie65 said:


> Hi guys
> just sent payment !
> Thanks for all your help so far !
> Only noticed this a couple of weeks ago
> SORRY PEEPS


Thanks for your contribution. Much appreciated


----------



## Sweetz

No brainer to me, payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access


----------



## EJTT

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access to the market place and the PM system and will receive the stickers shortly


----------



## KTB

Payment sent.


----------



## Cossmoz

Made my contribution look forward to me stickers


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## Barrons

Hello,

payment sent to paypal account.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## John-H

Hi Dan,

Nothing come through as yet. Are you sure the email was correct?


----------



## Barrons

John-H said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Nothing come through as yet. Are you sure the email was correct?


Yeah for sure.
Transaction ID
8MT944624X280845E


----------



## John-H

Sorry about that. The email notification has not arrived but I can see a payment in the PayPal account direct. I don't know what's holding up mail. Isn't technology wonderful :roll:

You now have full access. Thanks for your contribution and patience


----------



## TT Tom TT

Hey!

Payment sent from: "[email protected]" 

Transaction ID:
4BF57476M61494419

Kind regards,

Thomas
TT Tom TT


----------



## ProjectMick

Payment sent - as I now have a TT to put the stickers on! (Just driven it home!)


----------



## John-H

Thanks both. You now have full access and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## the_idler

Hi,
Payment sent yesterday.


----------



## John-H

the_idler said:


> Hi,
> Payment sent yesterday.


Sorry about the delay. Yours is the second recent instance where we've not received a confirmation email. I've checked the PayPal account direct and it's there. Confused :?

Anyway, thanks very much for your contribution to the fund. You now have full access and we'll get stickers off to you shortly


----------



## gunscrossed

New forum member but payment sent!


----------



## John-H

And you have full accessaccess. Thanks for your support


----------



## demonvt88

Hi i want to by audi tt but i dont have access to market what i have to do pls and thank you


----------



## Hoggy

demonvt88 said:


> Hi i want to by audi tt but i dont have access to market what i have to do pls and thank you


Hi, For access info, click link.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Thomas.W

Ive just sent my £5 payment!


----------



## John-H

All sorted for you. Thanks for your contribution


----------



## Toad78

Hi Finally got round to doing this, just sent my £5.


----------



## hazza1304

Just sent some money over.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access to the market place and PM system


----------



## Audivanman

Payment sent cheers.


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much. You now have full access to the market place and PM system and will be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## TT-Dru

Money sent. And first post count


----------



## John-H

Thank you for your contribution. You now have full access and will be receiving stickers soon


----------



## Martay

Just sent in my £5.00


----------



## Swg911

Payment sent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT

Just sent my payment. Thanks


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You now have full access and stickers coming your way


----------



## Swalsey

Hello,

Can I still pay £5 to do this? Just want to check as the last post I can see on my mobile is from January.

Thanks!


----------



## John-H

Swalsey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I still pay £5 to do this? Just want to check as the last post I can see on my mobile is from January.
> 
> Thanks!


Certainly can


----------



## Swalsey

Sorry I can see them from November now... Ignore me! Thank you


----------



## John-H

That's Ok. This fund gives you visibility of the market place which you can't see currently and the ability to PM as well as providing some protection should anything go wrong in a trade. You have visibility of the rest of the forum


----------



## G60golfpunk

Paypal sent


----------



## John-H

Stickers on their way in the morning and thanks for your contribution - you have full access


----------



## hurricanehunter

New member here. 
Have just sent my £5 payment. Could be a bit of a "rash" decision as I'm not a TT owner yet!! 
Still, I guess no rules to say I couldn't put the stickers in my Skoda????
Thanks. Hoping my planned purchase does actually come off & I get to join in the TT fun.


----------



## John-H

You have full access and stickers are on their way with thanks.

Sticking them anywhere to spread the word is a positive thing  You'll be most welcome to join us at an event even before the purchase of a TT - it's a friendly place this!


----------



## sagsagaa

Thinking the same. Postman with a good taste in cars :roll:


----------



## djteme

Just sent my payment.


----------



## John-H

All sorted for you. Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access to the market place and PM system


----------



## CChris91

Paypal payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thank you very much for your contribution. You now have full access and will be receiving stickers in the post


----------



## TTphil170

Payment sent :wink:


----------



## John-H

TTphil170 said:


> Payment sent :wink:


Thanks very much for your support. You now have full access


----------



## miTTzee

Hi - please accept my contribution, paid via PayPal.


----------



## John-H

miTTzee said:


> Hi - please accept my contribution, paid via PayPal.


Thanks for your kind contribution to the fund. Stickers are on their way


----------



## red head

sent some money across


----------



## John-H

Thanks for you contribution. You now have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Mark Prydderch

Just sent a fiver.. Merry Christmas


----------



## John-H

And to you too sir! Thanks for the contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## nickhspurs

Fiver sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution. You now have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## AndyBMX

Money sent!


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy - you now have full access


----------



## rodmax911

Hi
I've just sent over £5 via paypal


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your support contribution. You now have full access


----------



## Twintowers

Hi can any one help pls , got codes 17585 01/02 and 17584 02/02 ? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Twintowers said:


> Hi can any one help pls , got codes 17585 01/02 and 17584 02/02 ? Thanks


Hi, Post in the MK1 section to get more help & I'll delete these posts.. It's Lambda sensors faults.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jambo1972

Hi, how do I buy a window sticker for my TTS please


----------



## Hoggy

Jambo1972 said:


> Hi, how do I buy a window sticker for my TTS please


Hi, Click link for Market Place & PM access info & 2 TTF stickers.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Jambo1972 said:


> Hi, how do I buy a window sticker for my TTS please


Hi Jambo, Thank you, stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## gav1

Payment sent

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Gav, Thanks for your contribution, stickers will be in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kyleuk

Hi,

Payment sent.

Thanks in advance!
Kyle


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Kyle. You have full access and we'll get the stickers sent off to you


----------



## darth plagueis

Payment sent


----------



## Carl MCN

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

darth plagueis said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full market place and PM access


----------



## John-H

Carl MCN said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Carl MCN

John-H said:


> Carl MCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way
Click to expand...

I don't seem to have access still


----------



## Hoggy

Carl MCN said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl MCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't seem to have access still
Click to expand...

Hi Carl, Sorted it for you.
Hoggy


----------



## stvjam

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Carl MCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have access still
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Carl, Sorted it for you.
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy. Sorry Carl my mistake but stickers have been posted.


----------



## John-H

stvjam said:


> Payment sent


We're not had an email notification and I've checked the PayPal account and can't see anything. Can you check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces). Thanks.


----------



## stvjam

John-H said:


> stvjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> We're not had an email notification and I've checked the PayPal account and can't see anything. Can you check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces). Thanks.
Click to expand...

that should be it now...... :?


----------



## John-H

stvjam said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stvjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> We're not had an email notification and I've checked the PayPal account and can't see anything. Can you check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces). Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that should be it now...... :?
Click to expand...

Brilliant - that's all come through now and you are all sorted. Thanks very much for your contribution to our fund. You should be getting stickers shortly


----------



## Peacedub

I have paid the £5 compensation fee via PayPal and entered my username into the description. Could I have confirmation of payment received please and access to the marketplace.

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Steve - all sorted for you. You have full access


----------



## WeeMadMcMad

Payment sent, looking forward to spreading the word via the stickers.


----------



## John-H

Welcome to the forum and thanks very much for your contribution. You have full access and stickers will be in the post to you tomorrow


----------



## #MythicBooster

Just sent my payment over, you guys do an amazing job. THANKS AGAIN

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the kind words and the contribution. I'll get the stickers in the post to you.


----------



## #MythicBooster

Thanks mate that's spot on so does that give me access as well??? To be honest was doing for stickers and to support that cause hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

You were already an established member so already had full access but your support is much appreciated


----------



## lenny penne

Just sent my payment, this is a brilliant scheme, well done all involved


----------



## John-H

Well, thanks very much for your support which is also appreciated. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Camshaft1

Good idea, thanks for the help on the forum so far! Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much for your contribution. You have full access and stickers will be on the way


----------



## buffalo4

Thanks Hoggy for everything Ihave paid for stickers 
keep up the good work
Many thanks Ian


----------



## Hoggy

buffalo4 said:


> Thanks Hoggy for everything Ihave paid for stickers
> keep up the good work
> Many thanks Ian


Hi Ian, Thanks & thanks for your contribution, we will get stickers in post asap.You have full access.
Hoggy


----------



## Brooks007

Hi there. Payment sent, access requested.

appreciated

Steve


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Steve. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## #MythicBooster

Recieved my stickers today thanks John 

#MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap.



AC's Performance Parts
www.facebbok.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## John-H

Marvelous


----------



## Graham H

Hi Hoggy I've sent my £5 I think if not the space stations got it :lol: sorry but I am not good with computer but I like the forum, I have trouble with the abbreviations sometimes but I will learn . Cheers GrahamH


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution to our fund Graham. You have full access to the market place and PM system


----------



## lloydbutler

Payment sent!! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Lloyd. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Busell

Payment sent, looking forward to the stickers and getting more involved with the forum.


----------



## klunky

Payment sent .. still waiting for access.


----------



## John-H

klunky said:


> Payment sent .. still waiting for access.


Thanks for your contribution. There was no note with your user name unfortunately. Now you've posted I can see the name in your registered email matches your PayPal email.

You now have full access and stickers on the way 

If you are sure you did add a note with the payment please let me know and what app/browser you used. We need to feed this back to PayPal as they have been having problems with their emails recently but supposedly they say it's now fixed. Jury is still out on this one possibly :wink:

Everyone, please remember to add your username in the optional note otherwise we can't identify your account. Thanks


----------



## Pab

Payment sent chaps. Many thanks for a great forum


----------



## John-H

Pab said:


> Payment sent chaps. Many thanks for a great forum


All sorted for you. Thanks for the contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Alex.JJ

Payment sent!!!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution Alex  You have full access and stickers on the way.


----------



## Alex.JJ

John-H said:


> Thanks for the contribution Alex  You have full access and stickers on the way.


Thank you for sorting it so quickly!!


----------



## Hoggy

Alex.JJ said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the contribution Alex  You have full access and stickers on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sorting it so quickly!!
Click to expand...

Hi, Stickers in the post this morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sean02409

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution to our fund Sean. You have full access and will have stickers sent shortly


----------



## MarcusJDa

Hi - i'm trying to create a payment to: *ttforumpayment @ mail.com*

This address wont be accepted by paypay.......?

Please advise what i'm doing wrong - feeling like an amature....!

MarcusJDa


----------



## John-H

Hi Marcus,

I've logged onto our PayPal account and all seems well with no warnings about anything. We've had payments come through before your attempt.

You said "Paypay" - just a thought but there is/was a website under that name operating similarly to PayPal but referenced as a scam site on many posts. It doesn't seem to be valid now.

Could it have been a temporary glitch? Please try again. Different browser/device? Let me know if you still have problems.

Regards,
John


----------



## MarcusJDa

Hi John - still struggling, mate. It is the PayPal i'm using, the email address noted will not accept...?

*ttforumpayment @ mail.com*

Is their any other way to pay...?

(sorry to be a PITA.....)


----------



## John-H

Hi Marcus,

I just made a test payment into our fund account which was accepted without problem.

Is it a PayPal error message you are receiving or a browser error message? Have you tried a different browser or device? Another thought is that there maybe a problem with your PayPal account - can you make a test payment of 1p to someone else to check?

Falling that I could send you our bank details for a BACS transfer.


----------



## brianmcd

Hi there,

New members' contribution just sent

brianmcd


----------



## brianmcd

MarcusJDa said:


> Hi - i'm trying to create a payment to: *ttforumpayment @ mail.com*
> 
> This address wont be accepted by paypay.......?
> 
> Please advise what i'm doing wrong - feeling like an amature....!
> 
> MarcusJDa


I think you need to remove the spaces within the email address i.e should read :- *ttforumpayment.@.mail.com*


----------



## John-H

brianmcd said:


> MarcusJDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - i'm trying to create a payment to: *ttforumpayment @ mail.com*
> 
> This address wont be accepted by paypay.......?
> 
> Please advise what i'm doing wrong - feeling like an amature....!
> 
> MarcusJDa
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to remove the spaces within the email address i.e should read :- *ttforumpayment.@.mail.com*
Click to expand...

I've been adding spaces in to anyone posting the correct address so spam spiders don't pick up a valid email and we end up getting inundated with spam.

The instruction in the first post says "*ttforumpayment @ mail.com* (without the spaces)" to make it clear.

Marcus posted the email without spaces originally above but I suppose he could have cut and pasted with spaces into PayPal when paying, in which case it would not be a valid email. This is worth checking.


----------



## John-H

brianmcd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New members' contribution just sent
> 
> brianmcd


Thanks for the contribution Brian. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## altruistic1964

Payment sent.

Thanks.

David


----------



## deloox

Hello. I send contribution. 
Regards,
Mladen


----------



## Hoggy

altruistic1964 said:


> Payment sent.
> Thanks.
> David


Hi David, Thanks for contibution, you have full access & stickers will be in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## altruistic1964

Thank you.


----------



## NK9TT

Payment sent! Thanks


----------



## Musado

Payment sent


----------



## temperal

payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You have full access to the market place and PM system


----------



## Chrislich

This is a great idea. I want yo do it but keeps coming up that its not valid email address?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Chrislich

Chrislich said:


> This is a great idea. I want yo do it but keeps coming up that its not valid email address?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Not to worry. Payment sent. Had a space at the beginning i didn't know about :?


----------



## John-H

Thanks for you contribution Chris. You have full access and stickers on the way. I hope you have _space_ for them :wink:


----------



## Nele

Donation sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum access to the market place and PM system


----------



## Ben_S

Just joined and paid up 

Have to say it's a very good idea


----------



## John-H

Thank you for your support! You now have full forum access and access to the PM system. Stickers will be on their way shortly


----------



## Bendy

Payment sent ,

Thanks


----------



## 2003mk1225

Just sent payment, I look forward to having access and stickers.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution. You now have full access to the forum and PM system with stickers on the way


----------



## LEIGH-H

Great idea, although I hope nobody ever needs apply to the fund. Payment sent.

I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for TTF stickers now


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution to the fund Leigh. You now have full forum and PM access. You'll be receiving stickers shortly so keep an eye out for them


----------



## Hoggy

LEIGH-H said:


> Great idea, although I hope nobody ever needs apply to the fund. Payment sent.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for TTF stickers now


Hi Leigh, Stickers will be in the Post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## guidoTT2015

ok, payment is done today


----------



## Draggon

Dont own a TT yet, just looking but have paid 

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## LEIGH-H

Hoggy said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, although I hope nobody ever needs apply to the fund. Payment sent.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for TTF stickers now
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leigh, Stickers will be in the Post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## John-H

guidoTT2015 said:


> ok, payment is done today





Draggon said:


> Dont own a TT yet, just looking but have paid
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Steve


Thanks guys for the contribution to the fund. You both have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Minto

Payment sent guys.


----------



## Hoggy

guidoTT2015 said:


> ok, payment is done today





Draggon said:


> Dont own a TT yet, just looking but have paid Many thanks Steve


Hi, Stickers in the post this morning.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Stickers received already, thanks guys - great job!


----------



## Hoggy

LEIGH-H said:


> Stickers received already, thanks guys - great job!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Minto said:


> Payment sent guys.


Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## guidoTT2015

Stickers received already, thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy

guidoTT2015 said:


> Stickers received already, thanks guys


Hi, Well they didn't take long to get to Belgium. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dift

Also paid.

Great idea by the way!


----------



## AndreasAudiTTS

Payment sent guys, thanks


----------



## John-H

gifind said:


> Advice do you have for me, too.
> ทางเข้า ฮอลิเดย์


Hi, Please see the first post in this thread. Thanks.



AndreasAudiTTS said:


> Payment sent guys, thanks


Hi Andreas,

Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access and will have stickers in the post to you in the morning


----------



## sumeet8al

Just received my stickers, just need the car to arrive now too!

Many thanks, John, It's a great community


----------



## John-H

sumeet8al said:


> Just received my stickers, just need the car to arrive now too!
> 
> Many thanks, John, It's a great community


Hi Sumeet,

Yes it is, which is what impressed me when I first joined. Sorry we can't help with getting the car but once you've got it you will have the very best of support from the community


----------



## Westy-TT180

PayPal payment sent just now...


----------



## Selrahc

PayPal payment should be with you. Thanks


----------



## russellbridge

Payment sent just now - looking to get access to the market place to buy a Mk2 tdi
Thanks
Russ


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Westy-TT180, Selrahc & russellbridge, I haven't had confirmation from John-H yet, but you all now have full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Selrahc said:


> PayPal payment should be with you. Thanks





russellbridge said:


> Payment sent just now - looking to get access to the market place to buy a Mk2 tdi
> Thanks
> Russ


Just catching up. Thanks for your contributions


----------



## ThebarberTT

Hi,

PayPal payment just been made . Thank you


----------



## John-H

ThebarberTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> PayPal payment just been made . Thank you


Thank you! You now have full access to the market place and PM system and stickers on the way in the morning


----------



## wgl2014

Payment sent.

Cheers, will.


----------



## John-H

wgl2014 said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Cheers, will.


Hi Will,

Thanks for the contribution. You now have full access and stickers the way


----------



## BlackBeTTy

Paypal payment sent


----------



## astonandy

As I'm almost 50, i haven't got time for my post count to build. Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

astonandy said:


> As I'm almost 50, i haven't got time for my post count to build. Payment sent.


Hi, Bl**dy youngsters. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## GrantTTS

Well I am over 50 so in even more of a rush!! Payment sent

GrantTTS


----------



## Hoggy

GrantTTS said:


> Well I am over 50 so in even more of a rush!! Payment sent
> 
> GrantTTS


Hi, Another Bl**dy youngster. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## sieuk

Even though i havent got my TTS until saturday the site has already provided me with a wealth of great info so contribution has been sent


----------



## hbs27

Contribution sent


----------



## Rotwild

Just paid and dont worry about posting out the stickers, cheers guy's.


----------



## John-H

Rotwild said:


> Just paid and dont worry about posting out the stickers, cheers guy's.


Thanks for your contribution. You note have full forum and PM access


----------



## Rotoryboy

All done and Paid


----------



## Hoggy

Rotoryboy said:


> All done and Paid


Hi Mark, Haven't had confirmation yet, but I have given you have full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rotoryboy

Cheers dude. Let me know when it lands


----------



## #MythicBooster

Took a lovely drive in the car down the coast. Lovely day and beautiful views. Ow yeah and the car ran great.

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## footy84

Payment made this morning, awaiting access to pm and marketplace now and the stickers  
I have seen the badge on back of cars too??


----------



## animal47

Money sent, hadn't realised there was a quick way to get access to everything doh. Tapatalk isn't the best for getting to see important posts.


----------



## John-H

footy84 said:


> Payment made this morning, awaiting access to pm and marketplace now and the stickers
> I have seen the badge on back of cars too??





animal47 said:


> Money sent, hadn't realised there was a quick way to get access to everything doh. Tapatalk isn't the best for getting to see important posts.


Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## John-H

footy84 said:


> Payment made this morning, awaiting access to pm and marketplace now and the stickers
> I have seen the badge on back of cars too??





animal47 said:


> Money sent, hadn't realised there was a quick way to get access to everything doh. Tapatalk isn't the best for getting to see important posts.


Thanks for your contributions to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## drone

Money sent, I'll get free tv licences shortly so I'm in even more of a hurry!


----------



## John-H

drone said:


> Money sent, I'll get free tv licences shortly so I'm in even more of a hurry!


Thanks. I'm onto it. You now have full forum and PM access, stickers are on the way and the advice it's not to buy any green bananas :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> drone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money sent, I'll get free tv licences shortly so I'm in even more of a hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm onto it. You now have full forum and PM access, stickers are on the way and the advice it's not to buy any green bananas :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi, :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## animal47

John-H said:


> footy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment made this morning, awaiting access to pm and marketplace now and the stickers
> I have seen the badge on back of cars too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animal47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money sent, hadn't realised there was a quick way to get access to everything doh. Tapatalk isn't the best for getting to see important posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way
Click to expand...

I can now get into the for sale section but am unable to reply to a thread or pm anyone with anything for sale.
Edit, sorry yes I can pm now.


----------



## K3ANE

Hey, Moneys been sent bro :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

K3ANE said:


> Hey, Moneys been sent bro :wink:


Hi, If you are Josh Keane, you did not include your forum name in your payment post. Please confirm & I will give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## K3ANE

strange left it in the comment section when paying? Oh well, yeah its me


----------



## Hoggy

K3ANE said:


> strange left it in the comment section when paying? Oh well, yeah its me


Hi, Thanks, You now have full access, will get stickers in the post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

K3ANE said:


> strange left it in the comment section when paying? Oh well, yeah its me


Glad we've sorted that. I bet you used Google Chrome. PayPal has a bug in its web software that loses the note with some browsers. Still waiting for it to get fixed.


----------



## Pigyed

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Pigyed said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## K3ANE

John-H said:


> K3ANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> strange left it in the comment section when paying? Oh well, yeah its me
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we've sorted that. I bet you used Google Chrome. PayPal has a bug in its web software that loses the note with some browsers. Still waiting for it to get fixed.
Click to expand...

Yeah i was using chrome, knew I should of stuck with the much superior Internet Explorer :wink:


----------



## Nails

Just sent my money so I can have a look. Here's hoping there's some shiny bits waiting for me to purchase in there!


----------



## Hoggy

Nails said:


> Just sent my money so I can have a look. Here's hoping there's some shiny bits waiting for me to purchase in there!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## karlos123

Payment sent, looking forward to seeing what cars are for sale... 

Thanks 
Karl


----------



## Mikeyd55

Payment Sent.


----------



## gutsu

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

gutsu said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your kind contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## Fuel.inj

Payment sent. A great website and worth a small contribution.


----------



## Sr0000

Payment sent


----------



## gtime

Wow that was sure quick! Thanks for the stickers, now I have the car they will be put on tomorrow.


----------



## VOOA

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contributions. Stickers in the post and full access for you. Thanks again


----------



## scottp

Just paid. No need for the stickers so sent as a gift 

If you can PM me once its sorted


----------



## John-H

scottp said:


> Just paid. No need for the stickers so sent as a gift
> 
> If you can PM me once its sorted


I have done. Thanks very much for your kindness. Full access is yours


----------



## jwhat

Just sent a payment now.


----------



## John-H

jwhat said:


> Just sent a payment now.


Thanks very much for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers coming shortly


----------



## TheJury

Just found this :lol: payment sent [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H

Another one for the stickers. Thanks a lot and you now have full access. Stickers in the post to you shortly


----------



## TheJury

Many thanks


----------



## chriskibbledj

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

chriskibbledj said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution Chris. You note have full access and stickers coming to you


----------



## chriskibbledj

I still can't seem to access the market place?


----------



## John-H

Hi Chris, I've checked and you have the correct permissions set. The market place is here:

viewforum.php?f=40

If you read the pink rules it explains why you can't post in reply to for sale threads - is that perhaps the problem? You need to PM the seller.


----------



## silverflash

Hi, payment sent! How long before my restrictions are lifted? You can see from my previous posts back in 2006, 2007, I am a genuine member of the TTForum.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Silverflash, Thanks for your contribution, not had confirmation yet, but I have given you full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## silverflash

Hi, Thank you very much!


----------



## TTQS1

Hi,

Payment sent.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## John-H

TTQS1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve


Thanks for your kind contribution to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Quattrofonic

Hi,

Paypal doesn't like the email address. Removed the spaces, but still not accepting it 

ttforumpayment @ mail.com


----------



## Hoggy

Quattrofonic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Paypal doesn't like the email address. Removed the spaces, but still not accepting it
> 
> ttforumpayment @ mail.com


Hi, We've had the prob once before & it was a browser problem, try using a different browser.
Hoggy.


----------



## Quattrofonic

Sorted  I was being lazy and using cut and paste. Payment now sent, cheers Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Quattrofonic said:


> Sorted  I was being lazy and using cut and paste. Payment now sent, cheers Hoggy.


HI, I haven't had confirmation yet, but have given you access to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Payment Sent - included username Nick3.2V6 in the message


----------



## Hol

Hi. Payment sent. Cheers
Hol


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Quattrofonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted  I was being lazy and using cut and paste. Payment now sent, cheers Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> HI, I haven't had confirmation yet, but have given you access to MP & PMs
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Confirmed - had a typo in the username but all good. Thanks for the contribution and I'll get the stickers off to you


----------



## MTtt

Hi,

Same here. I sent the payment over the weekend. Such a good idea the fund.

Mark


----------



## Hoggy

MTtt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same here. I sent the payment over the weekend. Such a good idea the fund.
> 
> Mark


Hi, Stickers in the post today & you now have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexharvey52

Just sent my payment. Hopefully I can get some use from the Marketplace and find a TTS for myself in Essex


----------



## John-H

alexharvey52 said:


> Just sent my payment. Hopefully I can get some use from the Marketplace and find a TTS for myself in Essex


Thanks for the contribution to the fund. Hopefully you will indeed. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers on the next post. Good luck


----------



## ljcollingham

Hi All, Just sent my payment. Look forward to utlising the forum and accessing the Marketplace in my search for mod's & parts. Thanks in advance / VBR, Lloyd


----------



## artuncs

Just sent the payment, I look forward to having access and stickers.


----------



## John-H

artuncs said:


> Just sent the payment, I look forward to having access and stickers.





ljcollingham said:


> Hi All, Just sent my payment. Look forward to utlising the forum and accessing the Marketplace in my search for mod's & parts. Thanks in advance / VBR, Lloyd


Thank you both for your contribution to the fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Nick3.2V6

[email protected]

Applying this E Mail to the paypal it comes up with TT Forum Fund

But I can confirm payment has been made for the window sticker


----------



## Hoggy

Nick3.2V6 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Applying this E Mail to the paypal it comes up with TT Forum Fund
> 
> But I can confirm payment has been made for the window sticker


Hi, Have you checked,? because you do have access to MP & PMs
Hoggy..


----------



## Shane_L

Payment sent today. Thanks


----------



## John-H

Shane_L said:


> Payment sent today. Thanks


Thanks very much for your contribution to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## AMT121

Great idea, payment sent via Paypal


----------



## big slippy

Hi,

How do I make a payment if I don't have a PayPal account?
Can I get someone else to pay on my behalf?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## John-H

big slippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I make a payment if I don't have a PayPal account?
> Can I get someone else to pay on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael,

I'll PM you our bank details and you can make a direct transfer if you like.

Thanks,
John


----------



## big slippy

Done now, thanks.


----------



## John-H

big slippy said:


> Done now, thanks.


Thanks very much for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access. Additionally, if you would like to test this out by sending me a PM with your address I'll organise sending you some window stickers


----------



## DAVE-W

Great idea and done [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Dave. You note have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way 
P.S. do you want a stand pass including?


----------



## iGenie

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

iGenie said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## iGenie

John-H said:


> iGenie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## RustRazor22

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

RustRazor22 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks very much. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## ross2209

Payment made.. Can you release me now so I can enjoy fixing the dog I have just bought for a cheeky sum 

First TT owned after wanting one since I was about 13  (only took me 13 years!)

I have been snooping around and love what I see and want to be more involved [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

Ross


----------



## John-H

Hi Ross,

Thanks for your contribution. You are now released to full effect. Stickers are on the way too


----------



## Squidger

New member, just sent a payment and looking forward to using the forum


----------



## John-H

Squidger said:


> New member, just sent a payment and looking forward to using the forum


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have access to the PM system and the market place. You also have stickers coming to you


----------



## ross2209

John-H said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You are now released to full effect. Stickers are on the way too


Perfect 

Going to do the Cambelt and Haldex myself for the first time... pretty handy but never a belt until now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] wish me luck!


----------



## John-H

ross2209 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ross,
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You are now released to full effect. Stickers are on the way too
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect
> 
> Going to do the Cambelt and Haldex myself for the first time... pretty handy but never a belt until now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] wish me luck!
Click to expand...

Just follow one of the guides in the Knowledge Base and check the warning about the engine mount bolts stripping the casting also there.


----------



## It_tt

Payment sent


----------



## ross2209

John-H said:


> ross2209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ross,
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You are now released to full effect. Stickers are on the way too
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect
> 
> Going to do the Cambelt and Haldex myself for the first time... pretty handy but never a belt until now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just follow one of the guides in the Knowledge Base and check the warning about the engine mount bolts stripping the casting also there.
Click to expand...

Blue TTop - What a guide [smiley=book2.gif]  :? Ill be printing that plus the pdf for bedtime reading as a way of revision!

I might pace myself a week maybe a month to do that in such a way! Brilliant!


----------



## John-H

It_tt said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your fund contribution. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## DTM893

Payment sent !

DTM893


----------



## e46acs

Payment sent.


----------



## Jsws3

Payment sent today


----------



## danztt

payment sent  could I confirm I have done everything with the avatar etc correctly? cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, DTM893, e46acs,Jsws3 & danzTT you now have access to Market Place & PMs. Thanks for your contribution.
Hoggy.


----------



## e46acs

Hoggy said:


> Hi, DTM893, e46acs,Jsws3 & danzTT you now have access to Market Place & PMs. Thanks for your contribution.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy. 8)


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Hi, DTM893, e46acs,Jsws3 & danzTT you now have access to Market Place & PMs. Thanks for your contribution.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. Thanks all for the contribution. Stickers are in the post today


----------



## Smarto15

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Smarto15 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for the contribution. You now have full PM and forum access. I'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## AviaTTor

Hi, just sent payment via PayPal re. window stickers.
Cheers,
AviaTTor.


----------



## Hoggy

AviaTTor said:


> Hi, just sent payment via PayPal re. window stickers.
> Cheers,
> AviaTTor.


Hi, You have Market Place & PM access & stickers were in the post this morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## AviaTTor

Many thanks Hoggy,
Cheers


----------



## technik21

Payment sent 
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Marlovian

Payment sent. Many thanks.


----------



## John-H

Marlovian said:


> Payment sent. Many thanks.


Thanks for the contribution. You now have full PM and forum market place access. You also have stickers on the way


----------



## Gladys

Paypal payment sent this evening.....the forum has already saved vast amount from using information about repairing the alarm/siren. Thanks


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Sent Payment........ but havent got the sticker yet???

Nick


----------



## John-H

Gladys said:


> Paypal payment sent this evening.....the forum has already saved vast amount from using information about repairing the alarm/siren. Thanks


Thanks for the contribution and I'm glad my guide has come in handy  You now have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way!



Nick3.2V6 said:


> Sent Payment........ but havent got the sticker yet???
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick,

You paid by "friends and family" so we don't receive an address and presume you don't want stickers. Don't worry, we can sort this out - you have PM!


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

you know what "take my money!" I'm on here at some point daily! Love this site!

Paid! :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Very kind - thank you. You have full access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Alexey

Payment sent, thanks!


----------



## TTFN71

Payment sent, just realised I sent through friends and family sorry.


----------



## John-H

Alexey said:


> Payment sent, thanks!


Thanks for the contribution Alexey. You have stickers on the way to you already and full forum and PM access 



TTFN71 said:


> Payment sent, just realised I sent through friends and family sorry.


Thanks - you have PM


----------



## Gus247

payment sent....


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. Stickers on the way this morning and you have full access


----------



## mrcharliechan

Payment sent  Keen to see if anyone is selling some wheels!


----------



## John-H

mrcharliechan said:


> Payment sent  Keen to see if anyone is selling some wheels!


Why don't you have a look? You now have full access and stickers coming to you soonest - keep them safe :wink: Thanks for the contribution


----------



## BenBaker

Payment sent! Thanks!


----------



## Meth3rlence

Sent


----------



## Gus247

John-H said:


> Thanks for the contribution. Stickers on the way this morning and you have full access


Stickers received - thank you!!!


----------



## John-H

Gus247 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the contribution. Stickers on the way this morning and you have full access
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers received - thank you!!!
Click to expand...

You are welcome


----------



## Brisandy2008

Sent five bucks via PayPal. Hope to get access to the market place.


----------



## John-H

Brisandy2008 said:


> Sent five bucks via PayPal. Hope to get access to the market place.


All sorted for you and thanks for the contribution to the fund. Stickers are in the post to you on a long journey it seems - I hope that's Ok?


----------



## Tjr130

Done 

How long till i can get access to PM facility?


----------



## John-H

You have it and stickers in the post. Thanks for your contribution


----------



## Mike_R

How can i resist some stickers... Payment sent, sign me up!


----------



## fabcam

Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contributions. You both have full access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Boris1

Just sent my donation - didn't put a postal address though so where do I give that?


----------



## John-H

Boris1 said:


> Just sent my donation - didn't put a postal address though so where do I give that?


Thanks for the contribution. The address is supposed to go in the add note to seller bit but as you can send PMs now you can PM me you address and I'll sort things out


----------



## Funbobby

sent £5


----------



## John-H

Funbobby said:


> sent £5


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## S8RST

Really should take time to read more  Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

S8RST said:


> Really should take time to read more  Payment sent.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## fabcam

Stickers now displayed on rear quarter windows. Thank you.


----------



## John-H

Excellent. Best place for them I think


----------



## andy17898

Paid. Thanks.


----------



## John-H

andy17898 said:


> Paid. Thanks.


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and we'll be receiving stickers shortly


----------



## BBSparky

Just done my bit to contribute to this great place.

Cheers
Marc


----------



## John-H

BBSparky said:


> Just done my bit to contribute to this great place.
> 
> Cheers
> Marc


Thanks for the contribution Marc. You now have full PM and forum access. Stickers will be on their way shortly


----------



## Slooby

Just sent my payment to the fund


----------



## John-H

Thanks very much! You now have full forum and PM access and I've just got you stickers ready for posting


----------



## sline_225

Just made my payment and look forward to access to the classifieds


----------



## Dalekemp

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contributions. You both have full forum and PM access and stickers as requested


----------



## simpsonstarwars

just sent my donation!


----------



## John-H

simpsonstarwars said:


> just sent my donation!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Dolley225

Just made contribution, enjoying tt ownership!


----------



## John-H

WayneDolley said:


> Just made contribution, enjoying tt ownership!


Thanks for the contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access  Do you want your accounts merging into one?


----------



## Dolley225

Ah yes please, please message me my active account. Thanks Wayne


----------



## rizo9

Sent payment earlier


----------



## John-H

rizo9 said:


> Sent payment earlier


You have PM and thanks. You also have full access


----------



## shaggyjh

Payment just sent, let me know when i can start spending more money on the Mk1 (Golf)!

Thanks


----------



## uncle nick

Payment sent with thanks, although I'm not sure getting access to the classifieds will be such a good idea! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution. You now have stickers coming to you and full forum and PM access. Don't go mad now


----------



## MarcusJDa

Hi - just paid my £5 for sticker and access to the For Sale Section.....
My user name is: MarcusJDa

Thanks!

Marcus


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution Marcus. You note have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Davetheconfused

Sent, looking forwards to advertising the forum in my windows for other TT Drivers to see.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for you very kind contribution Dave. You have full access to the market place and PM system and stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## BMBM

Just sent through my payment, looking forward to stickers & access!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You now have full access and stickers coming your way


----------



## Lyndos

Another happy contributor


----------



## Danford

Payment sent for stickers & access - thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## A20Something

Payment Sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution to our fund. You have full access and stickers I the way


----------



## MoocherTT

Hi John,
Sent you the payment and I have a PM saying that stickers are on the way, and that I have full access.
I am still getting a: *You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum. *when I try to view Classifieds or try to send a PM


----------



## John-H

Sorry about that. Not sure what happened there. It's all sorted for you now.


----------



## MoocherTT

Thanks John...all working now.


----------



## Gooders

Hi,

Newbie here, I have just sent the payment.


----------



## John-H

Gooders said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here, I have just sent the payment.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Hooligan

Hi £5.00 donation made via PayPal great idea!


----------



## John-H

Hooligan said:


> Hi £5.00 donation made via PayPal great idea!


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Deanster

Hi £5 sent via PayPal


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum access and stickers on the way


----------



## archyash86

Just sent payment but forgot to add username. Payment will have been from my Google address. ********* Sorry about that.


----------



## John-H

No worries. I scrubbed your posted email for privacy.

Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be with you soon


----------



## Alan789

Good idea to deter the scammers. Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Alan789 said:


> Good idea to deter the scammers. Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution Alan. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## S60hby

Got my 1st TT so joined this forum, must say this is a great idea with the compensation fund. I've previously been ripped of by sending goods abroad then getting a chargeback on PayPal. It's a shame there's people out there who will do anything to rip you off.

Payed the £5 to PayPal


----------



## John-H

Reassuringly with these measures in place we don't get such a problem as we used to. Hopefully you will never have a problem.

Thanks very much for your contribution and I can confirm you have full forum and PM access. I'll get the stickers off to you tomorrow. Welcome to the forum


----------



## MadAnt

Hi have just made my payment/contribution as per the first post.

This is a good move as it deters scammers and random advertisers from what has so far been a great forum and a valuable pool of knowledge all things 8N related.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## D3YMO

New to the forum and new to ownership 

Paypal Payment sent.

Already I can see the community vibe of the forum and I cannot wait to start my TT adventure!


----------



## BIKER18YR

Hi Guys,

Money sent. Always worth supporting a good knowledge Base.


----------



## D3YMO

Does anybody know how long it takes for the Admin team to approve newbies who have contributed with Marketplace access?

The money is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Hoggy

D3YMO said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes for the Admin team to approve newbies who have contributed with Marketplace access?
> 
> The money is burning a hole in my pocket


Hi, As soon as John-H or myself gets confirmation from PayPal, access will be given & stickers on the way.
Won't be too long I'm sure.
Hoggy.


----------



## D3YMO

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi D3YMO & MaDAnt, Thanks for your contribution, you now have full access & stickers will be in the post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## BIKER18YR

Any news on mine? Money has been sent?


----------



## Hoggy

BIKER18YR said:


> Any news on mine? Money has been sent?


Hi, Yes, you now have access, thanks for your contribution.
Hoggy.


----------



## BIKER18YR

Thanks Hoggy.


----------



## Cosco

Hi. Done.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution to the fund. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Cosco

Thanks


----------



## ldhxvs

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

ldhxvs said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, stickers on the way on Monday & you have full TTF access.
Hoggy.


----------



## poltergeist

Many thanks for a great forum - payment sent. 

All the best,

Jerry


----------



## Hoggy

poltergeist said:


> Many thanks for a great forum - payment sent.  All the best, Jerry


Hi Jerry, Thanks for your contribution, stickers in the post in the morning & you have full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## aford

Good idea to protect the marketplace - and a small price to pay for the useful information on the site.

Payment sent now.

Cheers

Alistair


----------



## John-H

aford said:


> Good idea to protect the marketplace - and a small price to pay for the useful information on the site.
> 
> Payment sent now.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alistair


Thanks for your support. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Melvin084

thirsty for that full access


----------



## TTNewbieJase

£5 sent just now. Would have sent it earlier but forgot my PayPal login!

Great idea and nice sense of community.

Cheers

Jase


----------



## John-H

Melvin084 said:


> thirsty for that full access


I thought you were already drinking :wink:



TTNewbieJase said:


> £5 sent just now. Would have sent it earlier but forgot my PayPal login!
> 
> Great idea and nice sense of community.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jase


Thanks for the contribution and support. You have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Chins48

Hi sent £5.00 to ttforum via Paypal,not sure ive sent it as requested My email ****


----------



## John-H

Hi Chins48, I took your email off view so spam robots don't see it and add it to their lists. Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Chins48

John-H said:


> Hi Chins48, I took your email off view so spam robots don't see it and add it to their lists. Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


Thank you John-H


----------



## knobstar

Payment just made to ttforumpayment @ mail.com.

Thanks for an already-great forum; looking forward to access-all-areas 8)

Matt


----------



## Hoggy

knobstar said:


> Payment just made to ttforumpayment @ mail.com.
> 
> Thanks for an already-great forum; looking forward to access-all-areas 8)
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, Thanks for your contribution,you have full access & stickers in the post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## stev

Payment just made 

Cheers
stev


----------



## susanholmes

will this give me access to advertise my tt thanks sue is it only 5


----------



## Hoggy

stev said:


> Payment just made
> Cheers
> stev


Hi Stev, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

susanholmes said:


> will this give me access to advertise my tt thanks sue is it only 5


Hi Susan, Yes as soon as we get confirmation of payment. Yes, only £5 & will also get you the TTF stickers.
Hoggy.


----------



## Trickeez

Just made a payment to fund.


----------



## Hoggy

Trickeez said:


> Just made a payment to fund.


Hi Trickeez, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTNewbieJase

Stickers received this morning! Many thanks. Nosey wife has enquired what a TT is though; my secret plans may have been discovered!


----------



## Hillbillypop

fiver paid


----------



## John-H

TTNewbieJase said:


> Stickers received this morning! Many thanks. Nosey wife has enquired what a TT is though; my secret plans may have been discovered!


 :lol:



Hillbillypop said:
 

> fiver paid


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers the way to you


----------



## TTR34_ROMA

Hi,

Is it possible to agree for users outside UK?
I'm in Rome - Italy.
Thanks,
ciao,

Fabio


----------



## Hoggy

TTR34_ROMA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to agree for users outside UK?
> I'm in Rome - Italy.
> Thanks,
> ciao,
> 
> Fabio


Hi, Shouldn't be a problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## Baldybloomy

Done and dusted


----------



## Hillbillypop

Hi
Stickers arrived today many thanks!
Will


----------



## Hoggy

Baldybloomy said:


> Done and dusted


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## Manimalfloss

Payment sent,


----------



## brownster

Hi 
New poster - payment sent.
Cheers


----------



## John-H

Manimalfloss said:


> Payment sent,





brownster said:


> Hi
> New poster - payment sent.
> Cheers


Thanks for your contributions. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## driverrob

Stickers arrived this afternoon and are now in place. Thank you.


----------



## John-H

Excellent


----------



## Gaza210

Hi just joined today , great idea payment send , pick up my car this coming Friday can't wait !!


----------



## Hoggy

Gaza210 said:


> Hi just joined today , great idea payment send , pick up my car this coming Friday can't wait !!


Hi Gaza, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & I'll get stickers in the post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## m00nie

hi

joined up recently when bought my tt and have slowly been lurking and reading, loads of info on here so have just sent a payment over.

thanks


----------



## John-H

m00nie said:


> hi
> 
> joined up recently when bought my tt and have slowly been lurking and reading, loads of info on here so have just sent a payment over.
> 
> thanks


Well thank you very much for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Carl6789

hello new poster and payment sent this morning , thankyou


----------



## Carl6789

HI can i get unlocked , looking to buy audi TT ,,,,,,, thks


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## jimmithemoonlite

Great idea, paid.


----------



## nickharris09

Just paid and looking forward to getting stuck in.
Thanks


----------



## Chimptronic

Hello

New member just sent payment 

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi jimmithemoonlite, Chimptronic & nickharris09, 
Thanks for your contribution, you have Full access & stickers will be in the post on Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## j0ker73

Hiya
Great site, looking to buy a TT, would like access please. 
Sent donation.

Thanks


----------



## ldhxvs

Displayed with pride!


----------



## Hoggy

j0ker73 said:


> Hiya
> Great site, looking to buy a TT, would like access please.
> Sent donation.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Thankyou for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

ldhxvs said:


> Displayed with pride!


Looking good


----------



## parker455

Payment sent, thanks guys


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers off to you in the morning


----------



## Glenn_Bath

Great site, thanks Guys,
Posted payment, sadly selling my beloved Mk1 soon


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution to the fund. I hope we've been of use over the years. You have full access and stickers coming out to you - will they be for the new owner or are you getting another TT?


----------



## Auditt8jpag

hi, I have just sent my payment thanks, such a good forum


----------



## John-H

Auditt8jpag said:


> hi, I have just sent my payment thanks, such a good forum


Thanks for the support. All sorted for you with full access and stickers on the way


----------



## Gloves88

Has been a great information resource in the past - no problems at all with paying a £5 contribution for market access.

Money sent.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Gloves88 said:


> Has been a great information resource in the past - no problems at all with paying a £5 contribution for market access. Money sent. Thanks!


Hj, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow,
Hoggy.


----------



## paul7274uk

Payment made 

Happy to contribute.


----------



## Hoggy

paul7274uk said:


> Payment made
> 
> Happy to contribute.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTNI

Payment sent
thanks


----------



## Hoggy

TTNI said:


> Payment sent thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## JonoCarter

Sent, Might aswell have a sticker


----------



## Hoggy

JonoCarter said:


> Sent, Might aswell have a sticker


Hi, Thanks for contribution, you have full access & stickers in post in morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## izo

Ok, 5 GBP send, if I can get sticker to Slovenia would be nice, but otherwise no problem.


----------



## John-H

izo said:


> Ok, 5 GBP send, if I can get sticker to Slovenia would be nice, but otherwise no problem.


I think we can manage that  You have stickers coming to you and you have full forum and PM access. Thanks for your support


----------



## izo

oh, nice, thnx.


----------



## Alv

Payment sent, thanks

Need a TT to put the stickers on now!


----------



## rosssei

Just paid - looking forward to buying the car to put the sticker in!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way tomorrow


----------



## Fastasaudi

Hi.. a fiver on its way... 

Thanks.. CJ


----------



## John-H

Fastasaudi said:


> Hi.. a fiver on its way...
> 
> Thanks.. CJ


Thanks for the kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## stevov

An excellent idea but I don't do paypal. Options to admin @ boanergesperformance.com


----------



## Hoggy

stevov said:


> An excellent idea but I don't do paypal. Options to admin @ boanergesperformance.com


Hi, John-H is at ADI, as soon as he see's your post he will send you the TTF bank details, so there may be a little delay.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Email sent. Can't check until tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## sebastianjames

payment sent

thanks


----------



## John-H

stevov said:


> An excellent idea but I don't do paypal. Options to admin @ boanergesperformance.com


Email sent to you, full access all sorted with stickers on the way. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Hoggy

sebastianjames said:


> payment sent
> 
> thanks


Hi, Thanks for contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post in the morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## stevov

John-H said:


> stevov said:
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent idea but I don't do paypal. Options to admin @ boanergesperformance.com
> 
> 
> 
> Email sent to you, full access all sorted with stickers on the way. Thanks for the contribution
Click to expand...

Sound [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mrpunch

Hi Payment sent a great site with a very good bunch of participants [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Mrpunch said:


> Hi Payment sent a great site with a very good bunch of participants [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post on Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mrpunch

Hoggy said:


> Mrpunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Payment sent a great site with a very good bunch of participants [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in the post on Monday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thank-You Hoggy


----------



## Josherswilson

Hi,
where do i send payment and how much for window stickers?
Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Josherswilson said:


> Hi,
> where do i send payment and how much for window stickers?
> Thanks!


Hi, Clink link, follow instructions. As soon as I get confirmation, you will get access & stickers will be in the post.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## rubberjohnson

Payment sent.


----------



## Josherswilson

Hoggy said:


> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> where do i send payment and how much for window stickers?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Clink link, follow instructions. As soon as I get confirmation, you will get access & stickers will be in the post.
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

rubberjohnson said:


> Payment sent.


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers just gone in the post to you 



Josherswilson said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> where do i send payment and how much for window stickers?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Clink link, follow instructions. As soon as I get confirmation, you will get access & stickers will be in the post.
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Payment sent
Click to expand...

Thanks for the contribution. You too have full forum and PM access. Just came in whilst posting so stickers in the post to you tomorrow


----------



## Yashin

Payment sent, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Yashin said:


> Payment sent, thanks


Hi Yashin, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Omychron

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

Omychron said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## misterdroneboy

PayPal you now thank you


----------



## bEENZ1

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

misterdroneboy said:


> PayPal you now thank you


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

bEENZ1 said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## berniethebolt

Payment just sent


----------



## John-H

It's a hit! Thanks very much for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## Thorinwaits

£5.00 sent


----------



## John-H

Thorinwaits said:


> £5.00 sent


Thanks for the contribution. You have full access and stickers coming to you


----------



## lee225

payment sent


----------



## John-H

lee225 said:


> payment sent


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## cRaigAl205

Payment Sent


----------



## Hoggy

cRaigAl205 said:


> Payment Sent


Hi Jacky, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## farook

£5 sent by paypal


----------



## John-H

TTlondon said:


> £5 sent by paypal


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## The_Bear

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

The_Bear said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## mikey7574

PAYMENT SENT!!!

thanks guys now waiting to look on the for sale site


----------



## Hoggy

mikey7574 said:


> PAYMENT SENT!!!
> 
> thanks guys now waiting to look on the for sale site


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## mikey7574

Hoggy said:


> mikey7574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAYMENT SENT!!!
> 
> thanks guys now waiting to look on the for sale site
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

cheers hoggy thanks again !!


----------



## rawlins

This is a great way to filter those genuinely interesting in buying rather than tyre-kickers. Shame that the like of AT and PH don't run a similar scheme really, whenever selling I get so many nonsense messages.

I've just sent my £5.


----------



## rider1981

Just paid my £5. Sadly having to sell my much loved Quattro Sport 240 and hoping to find her a good home.


----------



## John-H

rawlins said:


> This is a great way to filter those genuinely interesting in buying rather than tyre-kickers. Shame that the like of AT and PH don't run a similar scheme really, whenever selling I get so many nonsense messages.
> 
> I've just sent my £5.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access 



rider1981 said:


> Just paid my £5. Sadly having to sell my much loved Quattro Sport 240 and hoping to find her a good home.


Thank you too for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## creatzz

Payment sent - Looking to get my first TT and having read up a lot on here already, probably the best place to look!


----------



## John-H

creatzz said:


> Payment sent - Looking to get my first TT and having read up a lot on here already, probably the best place to look!


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow morning


----------



## mk2zetec

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

mk2zetec said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for the contribution. You have forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Paulro

Payment sent. 
Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Paulro said:


> Payment sent.
> Many thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday..
Hoggy.


----------



## Giacomo

Hello, money sent


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution. You have full access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Giacomo

Thank you!


----------



## mzpog

Payment sent.

I'm hoping these stickers add at least 5 bhp to any car I purchase.


----------



## John-H

mzpog1 said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> I'm hoping these stickers add at least 5 bhp to any car I purchase.


Thanks very much for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with go faster stickers on their way


----------



## Olls

Payment sent this evening. Thanks.


----------



## John-H

Olls said:


> Payment sent this evening. Thanks.


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Lovejoy

Payment sent.
cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Lovejoy said:


> Payment sent. cheers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers are in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## freddy51r

Hello. 
Payment sent today thanks


----------



## John-H

freddy51r said:


> Hello.
> Payment sent today thanks


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## m100bert

Another payment sent.......


----------



## Darryl_1983

Payment sent from me too.

Hoping to find a nice 225 in the classified section.


----------



## John-H

m100bert said:


> Another payment sent.......


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access 



Darryl_1983 said:


> Payment sent from me too.
> 
> Hoping to find a nice 225 in the classified section.


Thanks too for your contribution. You too have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## andymar00

Hi payment sent this morning, how long does it normally take to get access,

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## John-H

andymar00 said:


> Hi payment sent this morning, how long does it normally take to get access,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


Usually same day depending on how quick the email gets through or when it gets seen. Been driving all day and not long been back. Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access. Stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Purple Tom

Just sent my payment through too


----------



## Hoggy

Purple Tom said:


> Just sent my payment through too


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTAS

Sent payment.


----------



## Hoggy

TTAS said:


> Sent payment.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTAS

Hoggy said:


> TTAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated.


----------



## ewolg

I've recently joined the TTOC at a cost of £25 so you're telling me you want another £5 just to see what's for sale? Is this forum one of the same or am I getting wired crossed?


----------



## Hoggy

ewolg said:


> I've recently joined the TTOC at a cost of £25 so you're telling me you want another £5 just to see what's for sale? Is this forum one of the same or am I getting wired crossed?


Hi, TTForum is entirely seperate from TTOC. TTOC split away from the TTForum quite a while ago. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Arby1

Thanks for adding me to the forum. Just paid into the compensation fund to allow full access. Looks like a great place for help & resources. Yet to purchase a TT Mk1 225, been looking a while for the right one for my small budget & was pointed in this direction with the hope of finding one suitable. cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Arby, Thanks for your contribution,you have full access & stickers will be in the post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jim Fahie

Payment sent as "goods & services". Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jim, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Thursday 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ben-S

Payment sent - looking forwarding to viewing the marketplace in my search for a car.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the contribution Ben. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Timmyboy

Hi folks,

Just signed up and payment sent - always fancied a cheap and cheerful 225 convertible and I think 2017 may be the year to scratch that itch 

Cheers.


----------



## John-H

Hi Tim and thanks for the contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## bathchoppers

Payment sent. Thank you.


----------



## John-H

bathchoppers said:


> Payment sent. Thank you.


Thanks foryour contribution and a Happy New Year to you. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way to you


----------



## bearpig

Payment sent.
Cheers.


----------



## John-H

bearpig said:


> Payment sent.
> Cheers.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## drej

Payment sent [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## benjfrst

Payment sent
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

drej said:


> Payment sent [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hi, Stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

benjfrst said:


> Payment sent
> Cheers


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## dox

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

dox said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post to you today


----------



## 777HAM

Payment sent. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

777HAM said:


> Payment sent. Thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## imartyn

Hi, I've just sent my fee but I forgot to include my username  What should I do next?


----------



## Hoggy

imartyn said:


> Hi, I've just sent my fee but I forgot to include my username  What should I do next?


Hi, If your Christan name includes Martyn, John will probably sort it out.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've just sent my fee but I forgot to include my username  What should I do next?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If your Christan name includes Martyn, John will probably sort it out.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Yes, I think we have confirmation. Thanks  You have full access and if Hoggy can kindly send you some stickers then we are sorted.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No probs, stickers will be in post on Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Thanks, my turn next


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> Thanks, my turn next


Hi John, I have 3 ready so another will be OK. Tomsnow is awaiting confirmation.
Hoggy


----------



## John-H

I was going to sort Tom but if you can send him stickers that will save me a job as I've got my hands full of bathroom renovation at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> I was going to sort Tom but if you can send him stickers that will save me a job as I've got my hands full of bathroom renovation at the moment. Thanks


Hi John, Send me the PayPal info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to sort Tom but if you can send him stickers that will save me a job as I've got my hands full of bathroom renovation at the moment. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Send me the PayPal info.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi John, Address details are not on tomsnow9 PayPal info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi John, Appears tomsnow has sent payment as a gift, no stickers, so will PM to ask if stickers are required.
Hoggy.


----------



## imartyn

John-H said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've just sent my fee but I forgot to include my username  What should I do next?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If your Christan name includes Martyn, John will probably sort it out.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think we have confirmation. Thanks  You have full access and if Hoggy can kindly send you some stickers then we are sorted.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys


----------



## Admo

Hi, I am new. I have sent this to you.

Thanks,
Admo


----------



## John-H

Hi Admo,

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum market place and PM access with stickers coming too you 

Regards,
John


----------



## Admo

Wooo  Audi4lyf!


----------



## C00P5TT5

Payment sent.... That sticker will be the best mod to date!


----------



## John-H

C00P5TT5 said:


> Payment sent.... That sticker will be the best mod to date!


Thank you kindly. Stickers will be in the post in the morning


----------



## auTTro

Payment sent. 
Kamil


----------



## Hoggy

auTTro said:


> Payment sent.
> Kamil


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in today.
Hoggy.


----------



## jono25

Hey, just sent payment


----------



## John-H

jono25 said:


> Hey, just sent payment


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM accwss with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## jono25

Brilliant, thanks John


----------



## jsl1uk

Hi sent £5.00 yesterday, I,m also a ttoc member 03266, best regards


----------



## Hoggy

jsl1uk said:


> Hi sent £5.00 yesterday, I,m also a ttoc member 03266, best regards


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jools TT

Hi , I have just sent you a £5 payment


----------



## Hoggy

autovogue335d said:


> Hi , I have just sent you a £5 payment


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuseday.
Hoggy.


----------



## RichF

Payment sent this morning.


----------



## Hoggy

RichF said:


> Payment sent this morning.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Djwbiker

Hi Just sent my £5 payment
thanks
Dave


----------



## John-H

Djwbiker said:


> Hi Just sent my £5 payment
> thanks
> Dave


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way to you


----------



## Matt240QS

Sent my £5 over, a great idea I think to stop idiots


----------



## John-H

Matt240QS said:


> Sent my £5 over, a great idea I think to stop idiots


Thanks for your kind contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## yazer

Hello, just sent the £5 contribution


----------



## krish87

Hi. Just sent payment. 
Thanks


----------



## C10YDG

Payment just sent looking forward to hours of reading.


----------



## John-H

yazer said:


> Hello, just sent the £5 contribution





krish87 said:


> Hi. Just sent payment.
> Thanks


Thanks for your contributions. You both have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way 



C10YDG said:


> Payment just sent looking forward to hours of reading.


Thanks also for the contribution. You too have full forum and PM access and plenty of reading


----------



## harps_

Hey - I don't appear to have access to the marketplace yet.


----------



## John-H

harps_ said:


> Hey - I don't appear to have access to the marketplace yet.


Sorry. Have a try now - I think there might have been a glitch in the system or finger trouble!


----------



## harps_

Thank you.


----------



## ttssergio

Just sent payment


----------



## diverair

Hi have just PayPal £5.00 for TT Forum Window Stickers so as to access market.
Regards 
Steve


----------



## Hoggy

ttssergio said:


> Just sent payment


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers on their way.
Hoggy.


----------



## edowns

Hi

I have just sent the £5 from paypal and put my user name in 
a box called "Add a note" . I trust this is OK and wonder if the instructions on this sticky are now a bit out of date.

Thanks


----------



## edowns

and ... how many posts does one need to make before being accepted as a real member of the forum. I ask as I have been a member for a couple of years, although I don't use the site that much.
This post will increase my count, but am I anywhere near being able to use the PM facility?


----------



## John-H

edowns said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just sent the £5 from paypal and put my user name in
> a box called "Add a note" . I trust this is OK and wonder if the instructions on this sticky are now a bit out of date.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the contribution and the advice about the PayPal screen which keeps changing. I'll update the instruction. You have full PM and forum access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## HemiCUDA1313

Sent funds yesterday. Hope everything went through fine.


----------



## Hoggy

HemiCUDA1313 said:


> Sent funds yesterday. Hope everything went through fine.


Hi Bryan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers are in the post today.
Be interested to know how long they take to reach you in the USA.
Hoggy.


----------



## HemiCUDA1313

I'll let you know. Thanks very much.


----------



## DrunkMonk74

Hey guys. Just sent my contribution through. Thanks for all the help so far. Sure I'll be needing more!!


----------



## John-H

DrunkMonk74 said:


> Hey guys. Just sent my contribution through. Thanks for all the help so far. Sure I'll be needing more!!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Chrismt09

Hi just paid £5 contribution many thanks Chris


----------



## Hoggy

Chrismt09 said:


> Hi just paid £5 contribution many thanks Chris


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## awmackay

Payment sent - already getting use of the forum and once I start supporting a TT, then I'll need more


----------



## Hoggy

awmackay said:


> Payment sent - already getting use of the forum and once I start supporting a TT, then I'll need more


Hi Alan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Friday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ticarr

How do i become a paid up member of the forum with access to the market place etc ? I've just bought my first TT which needs a little tlc


----------



## Hoggy

Ticarr said:


> How do i become a paid up member of the forum with access to the market place etc ? I've just bought my first TT which needs a little tlc


Hi Tim, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ticarr

Payment sent, awaiting access please [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H

Ticarr said:


> Payment sent, awaiting access please [smiley=cheers.gif]


Oops sorry missed your post here but your access was sorted out the day before you posted. You probably know this as you'll likely have had your stickers by now too. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## trebor

Payment sent, many thanks
Rob


----------



## John-H

trebor said:


> Payment sent, many thanks
> Rob


Thanks for your contribution Rob. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Bodkin

Just sent payment but I need to check you have my right address...


----------



## Bodkin

Hi John H.

When will I have access? I joined and paid today.

Cheers


----------



## John-H

Bodkin said:


> Hi John H.
> 
> When will I have access? I joined and paid today.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, it's come through as an e-cheque notification with 5-7 days to clear and with no address. I don't know if you meant to do that or if you could cancel and run the normal transaction which is "instant"?


----------



## Bodkin

Bugga, I'll cancel and do it again.


----------



## Bodkin

John-H said:


> Bodkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John H.
> 
> When will I have access? I joined and paid today.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it's come through as an e-cheque notification with 5-7 days to clear and with no address. I don't know if you meant to do that or if you could cancel and run the normal transaction which is "instant"?
Click to expand...

All paid, my son paid it. Can you let me know when I have access?


----------



## John-H

Bodkin said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John H.
> 
> When will I have access? I joined and paid today.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it's come through as an e-cheque notification with 5-7 days to clear and with no address. I don't know if you meant to do that or if you could cancel and run the normal transaction which is "instant"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All paid, my son paid it. Can you let me know when I have access?
Click to expand...

Thanks for sorting and all sorted for you here at this end. You have full forum and PM access and we'll get stickers off to you in the morning


----------



## blackcatz

Just paid


----------



## John-H

blackcatz said:


> Just paid


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## blackcatz

John-H said:


> blackcatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post in the morning
Click to expand...

Very quick service, thanks


----------



## vx220tony

just paid


----------



## Hoggy

vx220tony said:


> just paid


Hi Tony, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## daz1701d

payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

daz1701d said:


> payment sent


Hi Darren, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Donki Oaty

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

Donki Oaty said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for the kind contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## kees70

Payment sent! Thanks


----------



## John-H

kees70 said:


> Payment sent! Thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access. I'll get stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## daz1701d

Hoggy said:


> daz1701d said:
> 
> 
> 
> payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darren, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers. Already sourced a car for a mate from Marketplace and he's just viewed and picked up this afternoon

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tedTT

Payment made


----------



## John-H

tedTT said:


> Payment made


Thanks very much for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you shortly


----------



## Bills_Scorcher

Hello all, just paid my £5, well worth it for such a great resource.

My first TT and loving every minute of it  .


----------



## Staffs Deltic

Finally got round to putting my hand in my pocket and paid up.


----------



## Hoggy

Bills_Scorcher said:


> Hello all, just paid my £5, well worth it for such a great resource.
> 
> My first TT and loving every minute of it  .


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Staffs Deltic said:


> Finally got round to putting my hand in my pocket and paid up.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaffarado

Hi Hoggy,

Any chance of getting access?

Payment sent.

Cheers,

Jaffa.


----------



## Gewdraa

Just sent money. 
Fyi I have a UK address if you need it for the sticker.
Thanks


----------



## John-H

Jaffarado said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Any chance of getting access?
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jaffa.


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way in the morning


----------



## John-H

Gewdraa said:


> Just sent money.
> Fyi I have a UK address if you need it for the sticker.
> Thanks


Thanks for the contribution to our fund. We can send the stickers to your registered address no problem if you prefer. If not PM me your UK address


----------



## Gewdraa

John-H said:


> Gewdraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent money.
> Fyi I have a UK address if you need it for the sticker.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the contribution to our fund. We can send the stickers to your registered address no problem if you prefer. If not PM me your UK address
Click to expand...

To my registered address is fine, 
Cheers


----------



## John-H

Gewdraa said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gewdraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent money.
> Fyi I have a UK address if you need it for the sticker.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the contribution to our fund. We can send the stickers to your registered address no problem if you prefer. If not PM me your UK address
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To my registered address is fine,
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll hopefully get them in tonight's post


----------



## rivage96

Happily chipped in a fiver to gain access to the market place. As I don't yet own a TT it seems a little premature to join the TTOC but I would like to know what TT forum members have for sale as from experience over on the VWOC bb members are generally the best informed people. Thank you for having me here, Andy


----------



## John-H

rivage96 said:


> Happily chipped in a fiver to gain access to the market place. As I don't yet own a TT it seems a little premature to join the TTOC but I would like to know what TT forum members have for sale as from experience over on the VWOC bb members are generally the best informed people. Thank you for having me here, Andy


You are welcome and thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on their way tomorrow. Yes, we've got knowledge recorded from members here going back to when the TT started. There's quite a lot indexed in the Knowledge bases but even more from the search function and keen members willing to help you out


----------



## Gewdraa

Received the letter and window stickers, thanks.


----------



## John-H

Gewdraa said:


> Received the letter and window stickers, thanks.


Excellent and you're welcome


----------



## Steve R

Not received mine yet  , but looking forward to putting them in the car when they turn up


----------



## John-H

Steve R said:


> Not received mine yet  , but looking forward to putting them in the car when they turn up


Sorry about that. They were sent out on 23rd February so you should have had them by now so must be lost. I'll get some more sent out to you


----------



## Steve R

John-H said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not received mine yet  , but looking forward to putting them in the car when they turn up
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. They were sent out on 23rd February so you should have had them by now so must be lost. I'll get some more sent out to you
Click to expand...

Thanks very much John, your a top man.


----------



## littlej77uk

Hi. How long will it take for me to gain access to the Market Place & PMs? I am regrettably looking to sell my Mk1 TT and would like to be able to post in the For sale section. Thanks Jay


----------



## Hoggy

littlej77uk said:


> Hi. How long will it take for me to gain access to the Market Place & PMs? I am regrettably looking to sell my Mk1 TT and would like to be able to post in the For sale section. Thanks Jay


Hi, Time & number of posts is not fixed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve R

Steve R said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not received mine yet  , but looking forward to putting them in the car when they turn up
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. They were sent out on 23rd February so you should have had them by now so must be lost. I'll get some more sent out to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks very much John, your a top man.
Click to expand...

Received them today, thanks John. Quick question, are they ok to put over my fresh tints ?.


----------



## John-H

Steve R said:


> Received them today, thanks John. Quick question, are they ok to put over my fresh tints ?.


We've not been asked that question before. I'd have thought it wasn't a problem but to be more cautious I'd say the following:

Adding onto pure glass they are fine and can be removed without issue. As for their application over an additional tint film that's more a question for the tint film supplier - (a) is their film chemically stable with an adhesive sticker added on top and (b) should you decide to remove the sticker - are they confident that the tint film bond is strongest and won't de-laminate as the sticker is removed either cold or under heat from a hair dryer?

I know the sticker adhesive becomes soft and can more easily be removed with heat but I can't speak for the tint supplier regarding how their tint behaves.

I don't expect there will be an issue with application - you can add a water spray to allow sliding alignment and then squeegee out the water excess and any air to be a good application.

I'll ask our supplier if he can give an assurance but I'd imagine he'd say the same as it more depends on the tint film bond strength to the glass etc.

Of course we have to wonder why you'd ever want to remove the stickers, so perhaps it's only an application issue? :wink:

It maybe possible to dissolve off the adhesive so they are only electrostatic cling - but they won't stick as well. I'll ask that too.


----------



## Steve R

Thanks John, I look forward to there answer. I did contact the tinting company after I posted on here. He said It will be alright to put the stickers on, but leave it a week before i do it so the tints settle in and dry off properly. He also said he's not sure if it will do any damage to the tints if I took the stickers off, but I don't intend taking them off anyway. But that's the tinting companies words not the manufacturer.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Would they actually show behind the tints ?
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

That's a good point. They are matched to look like the forum as best as possible with the standard tint. You might need a back light! :wink:


----------



## Steve R

Maybe I should put them on the window screen to be safe, it won't harm the tints and it can be seen. Sounds like a problem solved to me  .


----------



## Hoggy

littlej77uk said:


> Hi. How long will it take for me to gain access to the Market Place & PMs? I am regrettably looking to sell my Mk1 TT and would like to be able to post in the For sale section. Thanks Jay


Hi Jay , Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers were in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Hi Hoggy,

Any chance of getting access?


----------



## fu140

Hi, how many posts are required to get access to the market?


----------



## Hoggy

fu140 said:


> Hi, how many posts are required to get access to the market?


Hi, Time & number of posts is not disclosed as it would encourage bumping etc & that will delay access, as some have found.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

1234567891011twelve said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Any chance of getting access?


Hi, 50% of your posts have been complaining about access, 
if you have access you will have very little to post about. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Keep checking I'm sure the software will give in very soon.  
Hoggy.


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Thanks Hoggy

Not complaining, I was just looking for clarification. 8)


----------



## Hoggy

1234567891011twelve said:


> Thanks Hoggy
> 
> Not complaining, I was just looking for clarification. 8)


Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## asus1987

been lurking around a long time, stumped up for some stickers and access, forum has helped many times when ive searched for problems with my own tt


----------



## John-H

asus1987 said:


> been lurking around a long time, stumped up for some stickers and access, forum has helped many times when ive searched for problems with my own tt


You are welcome and thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## r3_tbh

Great idea. Payment sent and looking forward to receiving my stickers


----------



## John-H

r3_tbh said:


> Great idea. Payment sent and looking forward to receiving my stickers


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on their way in the morning


----------



## r3_tbh

John-H said:


> r3_tbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. Payment sent and looking forward to receiving my stickers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on their way in the morning
Click to expand...

Fantastic, thank you very much.


----------



## milnei

Payment Sent.

I must say, this is an excellent forum, incredible knowledge base, and I look forward to adding to it.


----------



## Hoggy

milnei said:


> Payment Sent.
> 
> I must say, this is an excellent forum, incredible knowledge base, and I look forward to adding to it.


Hi Ian, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gaz78

Just signed up and fiver sent via paypal!

Thanks guys

Gaz


----------



## Houndtt

Thanks for my stickers guys!!


----------



## Hoggy

Gaz78 said:


> Just signed up and fiver sent via paypal!
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Gaz


Hi Gaz, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Thursday.
Hoggy.


----------



## fu140

Payment sent


----------



## F3rnando

Payment sent!!! Huuhuuu!! Stickers


----------



## mattywoo

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

F3rnando said:


> Payment sent!!! Huuhuuu!! Stickers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

fu140 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access 



mattywoo said:


> Payment sent


Thank you also and you too have full access and stickers in the post as soon as I can


----------



## Bozzyhawkins

Payment all sent


----------



## John-H

Bozzyhawkins said:


> Payment all sent


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the post tomorrow


----------



## Yoxall

Payment sent

User name yoxall


----------



## bertiebowser11

great idea, payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Yoxall said:


> Payment sent
> 
> User name yoxall


Hi Alex, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today
Hoggy.


----------



## Freek7

Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

Freek7 said:


> Payment sent!


Hi Danni, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stu69

Just sent my payment too - keep up the good work


----------



## Ser1

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Stu69 said:


> Just sent my payment too - keep up the good work


Hi Stuart, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Ser1 said:


> Payment sent


Thank you Ser1 for your contribution. You have full access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Freek7

Hoggy said:


> Freek7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Danni, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate!


----------



## cerbera8

payment sent. Thanks Mike


----------



## John-H

cerbera8 said:


> payment sent. Thanks Mike


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## gotmashed

payment sent,


----------



## Hoggy

gotmashed said:


> payment sent,


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## gotmashed

Hoggy said:


> gotmashed said:
> 
> 
> 
> payment sent,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

still can't see whats for sale


----------



## John-H

gotmashed said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotmashed said:
> 
> 
> 
> payment sent,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still can't see whats for sale
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. Try it now. Not sure what happened there - you were definitely in the right groups. I had to take you back in and out again for it to take. Should be Ok now but let us know if there's an issue.


----------



## gotmashed

Ive logged out and back in just in case but..

You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum.


----------



## John-H

Apologies. I hate it when things don't work properly. I forgot to set the default group with all of that faffing about Should work now. If not I'll have to buy a hat so I can eat it :roll:


----------



## Rob582

Payment sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Rob582 said:


> Payment sent  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rob, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## J13ME

Payment sent  how do I go about gaining pm and classified access?


----------



## Hoggy

J13ME said:


> Payment sent  how do I go about gaining pm and classified access?


Hi Jamie, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gingergod911

Payments been sent :twisted:


----------



## John-H

Gingergod911 said:


> Payments been sent :twisted:


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Danman87

Paid for


----------



## Transporter78

Payment sent

Many thanks


----------



## John-H

Danman87 said:


> Paid for





Transporter78 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Many thanks


Thank you both for your contributions. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## Jem0911

Payment on its way.


----------



## Hoggy

Jem0911 said:


> Payment on its way.


Hi Jeremy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3EP

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

3EP said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and stickers will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## foregoneconclusion23

Payment sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mani59

Just sent my payment 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Mani59 said:


> Just sent my payment 8)


Hi Mani, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## TommyGunn

Hi,

I have been meaning to join up for age's. 
Money sent,


----------



## Hoggy

TommyGunn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been meaning to join up for age's.
> Money sent,


Hi Alan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## SiW

Paid!


----------



## Hoggy

SiW said:


> Paid!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## SiW

Thank you sir


----------



## Danman87

My stickera are now in the car


----------



## John-H

We need pics


----------



## Ropemonkey

Payment sent ! No room for stickers on a Roadster !


----------



## John-H

Ropemonkey said:


> Payment sent ! No room for stickers on a Roadster !


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full access to our PM facility and the market place


----------



## desertstorm

Just made a payment  . Are the stickers heavy because it's going to be a track car.


----------



## John-H

desertstorm said:


> Just made a payment  . Are the stickers heavy because it's going to be a track car.


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access.

Stickers will be in the post Monday. Usually they come by caterpillar tracked transporter to dangerous tense music over crumbling bridges like on Thunderbirds. However we've implemented a low weight thin film version which you can trial :wink:


----------



## TTBar

Payment sent. Cheers. :wink:


----------



## John-H

TTBar said:


> Payment sent. Cheers. :wink:


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## dirty

Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

dirty said:


> Payment sent.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## milliganj

Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

milliganj said:


> Payment sent!


Hi Jamie, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Misslally

Paid


----------



## danny3503

Hi, payment sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

danny3503 said:


> Hi, payment sent


Hi Danny, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow..
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Misslally said:


> Paid


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## audilover88

God bless you all on the TT Forums..been a member of a few clubs and this is the best one on here.legends! can't wait for my local TT meet


----------



## Haldex-Dom

Hi Everybody i just made a payment of 5.48 GPB for the stickers


----------



## TCTT1

Im a new member to the page . some very useful information found already thanks guys . will be sending my payment in the next day or 2


----------



## Hoggy

Haldex-Dom said:


> Hi Everybody i just made a payment of 5.48 GPB for the stickers


Hi Josian, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Richjh

great idea and payment sent


----------



## HairyHamster

Well considering I have been pestering people with a plethora of questions £6 is a very small price to pay. So that will be done tonight.
...thanks to everyone who has helped with my issues so far.

Sent magically from the dark corners of my mind


----------



## John-H

Richjh said:


> great idea and payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## ecko223

Payment sent 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

ecko223 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Littlerob5

Payment Sent


----------



## John-H

Littlerob5 said:


> Payment Sent


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Aaronuk

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Aaronuk said:


> Payment sent


Hi, I haven't had confirmation yet, but I have given you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Aaronuk said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## navgor

Paypal sent.

Thanks, just bought a Mk1 TT 225, may the mods begin.


----------



## John-H

navgor said:


> Paypal sent.
> 
> Thanks, just bought a Mk1 TT 225, may the mods begin.


Well done on your TT purchase and thanks for buying some stickers for it and contributing to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post this morning


----------



## macadamy

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

macadamy said:


> Payment sent


Hi, If your address is Craigmarloch then stickers are in the post.
It appears no TTF username was given with payment.
Thanks for your contribution, you have full TTF access.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

The last few PayPal transactions coming through have no note attached with the username. Could members please ensure this is included as otherwise we may not be able to identify your account to apply changes. This maybe a PayPal software issue. If you don't see a change to your account please post up here or contact ttforum @ mail.com to let us know your username and let us know if you did include the note so we can raise this with PayPal. Thanks.


----------



## HairyHamster

Just paid mine up  Thank you


----------



## John-H

HairyHamster said:


> Just paid mine up  Thank you


Thank you very much for your kind contribution


----------



## HairyHamster

Like the complete tool I am I forgot to include my addresses for the stickers. I will make another payment on payday for the stickers


----------



## John-H

No worries, you have PM.


----------



## Jaay

New to the forum. I have a 2013 TTRS. I live in the U.S. Happy to be aboard. Payment just sent. 
- Jason


----------



## John-H

Jaay said:


> New to the forum. I have a 2013 TTRS. I live in the U.S. Happy to be aboard. Payment just sent.
> - Jason


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## bmw_akw

Hi there - I've received my stickers in the post but I'm still not able to access the market place 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Hoggy

bmw_akw said:


> Hi there - I've received my stickers in the post but I'm still not able to access the market place
> 
> Am I missing something?


Hi, You should be able to now.. Just can't get the staff. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy


----------



## bmw_akw

Thanks


----------



## TheBlueStingray

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

TheBlueStingray said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## addinell

Hi guys, payment sent.

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

addinell said:


> Hi guys, payment sent.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## soggybottoms

ooh just spotted this. what a neat solution to the inevitable


> For immediate access members are encouraged to make a small contribution of £5 to our new TT forum and market place compensation fund. The PayPal payment will verify identity and we'll then grant full access


anytime you're ready chaps


----------



## John-H

Sorry about the delay. Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post today


----------



## hephe

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## John-H

hephe said:


> Payment sent. Thanks!


Thanks for the contribution. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers soon on their way


----------



## ecko223

I've already contributed to the fund, is there any likelihood you could post these stickers to Canada? We'd love to show our support for the TTforum!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

ecko223 said:


> I've already contributed to the fund, is there any likelihood you could post these stickers to Canada? We'd love to show our support for the TTforum!
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


We'd be glad to send you some. PM me your postal address and I'll sort it out for you


----------



## SCW

Hi, just joined the forum and have signed up and contributed to the fund, looks like a great forum.


----------



## Signals

All done  don't know how I missed this. Now hopefully I can access the "For Sale" parts


----------



## Hoggy

Hi SCW & Signals, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers are in the post.
Hoggy.


----------



## JulesB

Have made payment via PayPal yesterday


----------



## pennpromo

Payment just sent by Paypal.
Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

JulesB said:


> Have made payment via PayPal yesterday


Hi Jules, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers were in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

JulesB said:


> Have made payment via PayPal yesterday


Yes, full access sorted yesterday and I think Hoggy has stickers in the post to you . Thanks for your support


----------



## John-H

Oops - too quick for me :lol:


----------



## John-H

pennpromo said:


> Payment just sent by Paypal.
> Thank you.


You've not picked up your PM sent yesterday but confirming here, you have full access and stickers on the way


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

Hi,

Payment sent.

Keith.


----------



## John-H

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Keith.


Thanks for your very kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Hendo#1

Hi all

Payment sent.

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Hendo#1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## b333ry

payment sent


----------



## John-H

b333ry said:


> payment sent


Thanks for the kind contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## Rivasa

Hi,

All done, thanks

Lyall (RivaSA)


----------



## John-H

Rivasa said:


> Hi,
> 
> All done, thanks
> 
> Lyall (RivaSA)


Thanks for your contribution which gains you full forum and PM access and some stickers in the post - not to sure how long the post takes to reach you there


----------



## birdsd01

Sent payment through this evening. Feels good to be a fully paid up member


----------



## Hoggy

birdsd01 said:


> Sent payment through this evening. Feels good to be a fully paid up member


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers are in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Derek Duvall

Payment sent today 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Derek Duvall said:


> Payment sent today 8)


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## MattTDi

Hi,

Payment was sent on Monday via PP but I don't seem to have access to all the forum and PM facility yet unless I'm doing something wrong.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## John-H

MattTDi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Payment was sent on Monday via PP but I don't seem to have access to all the forum and PM facility yet unless I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

Thanks for posting and letting us know. We've not received an email notification from PayPal but I've logged into our account and can see you there! This sometimes happens with PayPal emails. Sorry about that.

I've sorted out your account now so you have full forum and PM access and will have stickers coming to you shortly. Thanks for your contribution and patience


----------



## Hoggy

MattTDi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Payment was sent on Monday via PP but I don't seem to have access to all the forum and PM facility yet unless I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, Stickers will be in post on Friday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Phill_UK

Payment sent. Looking forward to joining the community


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your donation Phill. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on their way


----------



## TTSRobS

Hi,

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Hi Rob,

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## JonsT

Payment just sent, thanks

John


----------



## John-H

JonsT said:


> Payment just sent, thanks
> 
> John


Thanks for your very kind contribution John. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post this morning


----------



## Mack-smith123

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Mack-smith123 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access. Stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## sferg410

Payment sent. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Hoggy

sferg410 said:


> Payment sent. Keep up the great work.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## JusJon205

Payment made, looking forward to full access


----------



## John-H

JusJon205 said:


> Payment made, looking forward to full access


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Dan1066

Payment sent >dedicated newbie lol.


----------



## Hoggy

Dan1066 said:


> Payment sent >dedicated newbie lol.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cotswoldiver

Another newbie already benefitting from the forum so sending a £5 as support seems only fair

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Cotswoldiver said:


> Another newbie already benefitting from the forum so sending a £5 as support seems only fair
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your kind contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Andy225

Hi, £5 payment sent. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Andy225 said:


> Hi, £5 payment sent.
> Thanks


Hi Andy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Cotswoldiver said:


> Another newbie already benefitting from the forum so sending a £5 as support seems only fair
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## isb

£5 payment made. Thanks


----------



## Dan1066

Just home after a very very long week and the predictably painful journey back on the A16/A17/A47 , arrived to find stickers here ( and several other parts I've ordered this week )

Thanks for the speedy delivery guys and the nicely packed items ( I know what cereal you eat now lol )


----------



## Hoggy

Dan1066 said:


> Just home after a very very long week and the predictably painful journey back on the A16/A17/A47 , arrived to find stickers here ( and several other parts I've ordered this week )
> 
> Thanks for the speedy delivery guys and the nicely packed items ( I know what cereal you eat now lol )


Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

isb said:


> £5 payment made. Thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post today


----------



## Gullers

Paid up my £5.
Just need to find a car now to put my pending sticker on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Gullers said:


> Paid up my £5.
> Just need to find a car now to put my pending sticker on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access. Stickers are on the way and I'm sure you'll find a nice one to put them on soon


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

John-H said:


> SpaceHippy1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Keith.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your very kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access
Click to expand...

I'm wheely wheely upset! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

(I've not received my stickers yet! [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

Keith.

P.S. My TT is upset too!!


----------



## Hoggy

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceHippy1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Keith.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your very kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wheely wheely upset! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> (I've not received my stickers yet! [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
> 
> Keith.
> 
> P.S. My TT is upset too!!
Click to expand...

Hi Keith, John dealt with your stickers, so I'm sure he will be along soon & resend the stickers, or PM me your postal addy & I'll send them.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceHippy1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Payment sent.
> 
> Keith.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your very kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wheely wheely upset! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> (I've not received my stickers yet! [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
> 
> Keith.
> 
> P.S. My TT is upset too!!
Click to expand...

We don't like to have upset TTs and their owners! I've checked and it came through as a "personal" payment so we don't get the address and presume you didn't want stickers. However we can sort this for you if you PM me your name and address. Happiness will come to you both very soon


----------



## Martinshaw

Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Martinshaw said:


> Payment sent.


Hi Peter, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Martinshaw

Cheers hoggy, looks like you are a fellow mk3 escort fan too.


----------



## Hoggy

Martinshaw said:


> Cheers hoggy, looks like you are a fellow mk3 escort fan too.


Hi Peter, Yes 5 speed XR3 carb, had her from new, over 35 years now. 8) 
Have you got one?
Hoggy.


----------



## Martinshaw

Mine is series 1 turbo, had it nearly 20 years, it's been off the nearly as long.just cannot get it quite right. And now I have got Mk1 TT bug. Just need to find a nice one.


----------



## Hoggy

Martinshaw said:


> Mine is series 1 turbo, had it nearly 20 years, it's been off the nearly as long.just cannot get it quite right. And now I have got Mk1 TT bug. Just need to find a nice one.


Hi Peter, I use my XR every week, as long as the roads are dry. Took her for a blast today.Still a wonderful car.
Let's see some pics of yours ? Put some in the other marques section. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Rich7105

Hi,

Yet another newbie. Great forum - just need to buy a car now...

£5 gladly sent

Rich


----------



## John-H

Rich7105 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yet another newbie. Great forum - just need to buy a car now...
> 
> £5 gladly sent
> 
> Rich


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Gleebag

Happily sent a wee donation, serious source of information/inspiration


----------



## John-H

Gleebag said:


> Happily sent a wee donation, serious source of information/inspiration


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access. Stickers to follow


----------



## hus1904

Payment sent


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

> We don't like to have upset TTs and their owners! I've checked and it came through as a "personal" payment so we don't get the address and presume you didn't want stickers. However we can sort this for you if you PM me your name and address. Happiness will come to you both very soon


Hi, thanks for the sympathy, I've made sure my TT has plenty of tissues until they arrive!

Apologies for the slow reply, my internet has been a bit patchy recently!

Hopefully you should have received my address via PM?

Cheers guys!

Keith.


----------



## TTrok

Just payed the £5 .
Thank you .


----------



## John-H

TTrok said:


> Just payed the £5 .
> Thank you .


Thanks for your contribution. you now have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post on Monday


----------



## TTrok

John-H said:


> TTrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just payed the £5 .
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. you now have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post on Monday
Click to expand...

You are very welcome and stickers will be on the cars as soon as they arrive .


----------



## djscoventry

All paid!

Don't worry about the stickers


----------



## Hoggy

djscoventry said:


> All paid!
> 
> Don't worry about the stickers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Zinc

Evening evening 

I just went to post a reply on a marketplace sale but found I didn't have permission. I paid up on the 25th May, transaction ID 5FV68876X5195615D but perhaps forgot to quote my username of something... could anybody help me get the relevant access so I can snap up that arm rest please?

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## John-H

Zinc said:


> Evening evening
> 
> I just went to post a reply on a marketplace sale but found I didn't have permission. I paid up on the 25th May, transaction ID 5FV68876X5195615D but perhaps forgot to quote my username of something... could anybody help me get the relevant access so I can snap up that arm rest please?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rich


Hi Rich, Yes, I can see your transaction and you were given access at the time and Hoggy sent you stickers. From here it looks like you have full access as I've just tested your permissions and all looks OK accessing the market place etc. Here's a link to the market place cars for sale section - can you not see it? viewforum.php?f=41

You kow that replies are not allowed on the market place - you need to PM the seller? Check the pink rules :wink:


----------



## Zinc

John-H said:


> Hi Rich, Yes, I can see your transaction and you were given access at the time and Hoggy sent you stickers. From here it looks like you have full access as I've just tested your permissions and all looks OK accessing the market place etc. Here's a link to the market place cars for sale section - can you not see it? viewforum.php?f=41
> 
> You kow that replies are not allowed on the market place - you need to PM the seller? Check the pink rules :wink:


Ahhhh thanks John, after midnight I clearly turn a little slow! I messaged the seller but it sat in the outbox for ages so I assumed it was a permissions issue. I'm now guessing it sits in outbox until it's read.

Apologies for wasting your time!


----------



## John-H

Zinc said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich, Yes, I can see your transaction and you were given access at the time and Hoggy sent you stickers. From here it looks like you have full access as I've just tested your permissions and all looks OK accessing the market place etc. Here's a link to the market place cars for sale section - can you not see it? viewforum.php?f=41
> 
> You kow that replies are not allowed on the market place - you need to PM the seller? Check the pink rules :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh thanks John, after midnight I clearly turn a little slow! I messaged the seller but it sat in the outbox for ages so I assumed it was a permissions issue. I'm now guessing it sits in outbox until it's read.
> 
> Apologies for wasting your time!
Click to expand...

Not at all. Glad to help. You are correct - the message sits on your "outbox" until the recipient reads it whereupon it automatically moves into "sent messages". It works a bit like a read receipt in that you can tell if the message has been read which is quite a useful feature


----------



## SpaceHippy1975

Hi John,

Just to let you know that the window stickers have just arrived & have fitted them, my TT is now happy! Lol!

Thanks again,

Keith.


----------



## John-H

SpaceHippy1975 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Just to let you know that the window stickers have just arrived & have fitted them, my TT is now happy! Lol!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Keith.


Excellent Keith!


----------



## Redbryn

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

Redbryn said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post to you. I've also corrected your username as requested


----------



## Redbryn

Fantastic thankyou


----------



## fearfree4

Payment sent.

Many thanks.


----------



## John-H

fearfree4 said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Many thanks.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## TTrok

Stickers arrived today thank you
Being as mine is a convertible will the sticker be ok stuck on the window on the soft top do you think ?


----------



## John-H

Might be better on the windscreen somewhere as that's rigid. I presume it's a flexible plastic window on the soft top? It may not stick that well and I wouldn't want there to be any long term reaction from the adhesive on the plastic window. It might be fine but we've not tested this.


----------



## chrisryan

Payment sent as gift

Thanks


----------



## John-H

chrisryan said:


> Payment sent as gift
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Chris. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## chrisryan

John-H said:


> chrisryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent as gift
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris. You have full forum and PM access
Click to expand...

Thank you John


----------



## TTrok

John-H said:


> Might be better on the windscreen somewhere as that's rigid. I presume it's a flexible plastic window on the soft top? It may not stick that well and I wouldn't want there to be any long term reaction from the adhesive on the plastic window. It might be fine but we've not tested this.


Thanks good advice .


----------



## gtallguy

Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

gtallguy said:


> Payment sent.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## tattookev

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

tattookev said:


> Payment sent


Hi Kev, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tahiti

Payment sent. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Tahiti said:


> Payment sent. Thanks.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## 180bhp

kachinggggg, payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

180bhp said:


> kachinggggg, payment sent.


Hi, PM'd & Post now in Market Place.
Hoggy.


----------



## JB89

Looking to purchase my first TT, looking for advice and hopefully my future car in the classifieds section!

Payment sent.


----------



## Lukas_qtr

Payment just sent, thanks!


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> 180bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> kachinggggg, payment sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, PM'd & Post now in Market Place.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...




JB89 said:


> Looking to purchase my first TT, looking for advice and hopefully my future car in the classifieds section!
> 
> Payment sent.


Thanks Hoggy. Sorry, looks like my post this morning didn't take. You both have market place and PM access with stickers on the way to JB89. Thanks for the contributions 



Lukas_qtr said:


> Payment just sent, thanks!


Thanks for your contribution too. You have full market place and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Splashy

Payment sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Splashy said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## chasmundo

Just signed up and ready to start my search for a QS 

thanks


----------



## John-H

chasmundo said:


> Just signed up and ready to start my search for a QS
> 
> thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post in the morning


----------



## cdt808

payment sent


----------



## dirty

cdt808 said:


> payment sent


On Civinfo? I recognise that username.


----------



## John-H

cdt808 said:


> payment sent


Thanks for the contribution to our fund. I just printed off your letter which will be in the cost tomorrow with stickers. You have full forum and PM access too


----------



## cdt808

John-H said:


> cdt808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the contribution to our fund. I just printed off your letter which will be in the cost tomorrow with stickers. You have full forum and PM access too
Click to expand...

received - many thanks


----------



## Spike1306

payment sent.


----------



## John-H

Spike1306 said:


> payment sent.


Hi Spike,

Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## J4CKO

Just sent my fiver, can I have access please


----------



## John-H

J4CKO said:


> Just sent my fiver, can I have access please


You certainly can - all done. Thanks for your contribution. Stickers will come to you shortly too


----------



## D11ps

Payment Sent


----------



## John-H

D11ps said:


> Payment Sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Rudedaubin

Payment sent. Looking forward to using the forum ,hopefully along the way adding some useful and not so useful info too :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Rudedaubin said:


> Payment sent. Looking forward to using the forum ,hopefully along the way adding some useful and not so useful info too :lol:


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post on Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## ramsden78

Payment sent - Thanks guys :mrgreen:


----------



## manalishi

Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

manalishi said:


> Payment sent!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheMissile

Payment sent of £5. This is a small sacrifice considering how much the forum has helped me so far. Thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy

TheMissile said:


> Payment sent of £5. This is a small sacrifice considering how much the forum has helped me so far. Thanks guys


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## quick912

Hi guys 
payment sent - its a great idea.

just started looking again, hopefully going to be getting my first mk1 . when i find the right one.

cheers

quick912


----------



## Hoggy

quick912 said:


> Hi guys
> payment sent - its a great idea.
> just started looking again, hopefully going to be getting my first mk1 . when i find the right one.
> cheers quick912


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow
Hoggy.


----------



## Benpointer

Hi, just paid but via Paypal gift (doh!) - still, that saves you the postage 

If you could open up access to the Marketplace that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Benpointer said:


> Hi, just paid but via Paypal gift (doh!) - still, that saves you the postage
> 
> If you could open up access to the Marketplace that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Dan320is

Payment sent, such a good idea.


----------



## Hoggy

Dan320is said:


> Payment sent, such a good idea.


Hi Dan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Sunday.
Hoggy.


----------



## BadNun

Been a member for ages. I should have done this a long time ago. 

Done.

I love this site and it is a small price to pay.


----------



## LesRSV

Just read this,so payment sent.


----------



## John-H

BadNun said:


> Been a member for ages. I should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> Done.
> 
> I love this site and it is a small price to pay.


Thanks for your kind contribution and words. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way today


----------



## John-H

LesRSV said:


> Just read this,so payment sent.


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Cal876

A great idea and a way to give a little back to the online community, Monies sent.


----------



## John-H

Cal876 said:


> A great idea and a way to give a little back to the online community, Monies sent.


Thanks for the contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## The Moose 78

Payment sent


----------



## Rob180bhp

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

The Moose 78 said:


> Payment sent





Rob180bhp said:


> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> Payment sent


Thanks both for your contributions You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## Hoggy

Rob180bhp said:


> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk Payment sent


Hi Rob, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rob180bhp

Hoggy said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rob, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp

Rob180bhp said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rob, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Stickers arrived thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Rob180bhp said:


> Stickers arrived thanks


Hi, Excellent, Postman must have been driving a TT :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## LesRSV

Forgot to say, stickers arrived,thanks. Fair proud of them!


----------



## ReDGryffyN

Payment sent, great idea by the way

ReD
3.2 V6 
Monsanto ReD!


----------



## Hoggy

ReDGryffyN said:


> Payment sent, great idea by the way
> 
> ReD
> 3.2 V6
> Monsanto ReD!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Baldydaz

Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Baldydaz said:


> Payment sent.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## h780

Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

h780 said:


> Payment sent.


Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers posted tonight


----------



## KSixTT6

Monies sent over


----------



## Hoggy

KSixTT6 said:


> Monies sent over


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## deextr

Payment sent. Hope you received it..


----------



## Hoggy

deextr said:


> Payment sent. Hope you received it..


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bigboymod

Payment sent. Look forward to visiting the site


----------



## John-H

Bigboymod said:


> Payment sent. Look forward to visiting the site


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## TimGTi

Contribution made.


----------



## John-H

TimGTi said:


> Contribution made.


Thanks for your contribution Tim. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## ed1808

Good plan sent a fiver just now


----------



## John-H

ed1808 said:


> Good plan sent a fiver just now


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## HSH

Hey, I have just made a £5 contribution to the TTF. Can I have access to the marketplace please?

Cheers


----------



## John-H

HSH said:


> Hey, I have just made a £5 contribution to the TTF. Can I have access to the marketplace please?
> 
> Cheers


Looks like we didn't get sent an email notification but I can see you now and can conform you have full forum and PM access. Thanks for your contribution. You'll have stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## dirty

Hi, I never received my window stickers, did I miss a step?


----------



## John-H

dirty said:


> Hi, I never received my window stickers, did I miss a step?


I checked back and you paid by "friends and family" so we don't get an address and presume you are just making a contribution to our fund and don't want stickers but of course you get full access. Not to worry as we can send you some if you PM me your address


----------



## kirade

Payment sent, good idea to help the forum IMO
I take delivery of my 8N TT on Monday, and I am sure I will be using forum a fair bit after that


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Keen to contribute as don't believe in something for nothing and I have a feeling that this is a good, friendly place for advice.

I can't get the email recognised on PayPal though :?:

Any ideas.....


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Keen to contribute as don't believe in something for nothing and I have a feeling that this is a good, friendly place for advice.
> 
> I can't get the email recognised on PayPal though :?:
> 
> Any ideas.....


Scrub that. Sorted, just me being technically inept :roll:

I will be asking for help with the signature strip & avatar etc :lol:

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your kind contribution. Any help needed just ask


----------



## zi3nte

Hello,

Payment sent, impatient to discover the market place 

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

zi3nte said:


> Hello,Payment sent, impatient to discover the market place  Thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## 11balmoral

Just sent my contribution.

TT Mk1 Sport Quattro in Avus silver/black


----------



## Hoggy

11balmoral said:


> Just sent my contribution. TT Mk1 Sport Quattro in Avus silver/black


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jeroen330

Payed the contribution today!

Regards, Jeroen


----------



## John-H

Jeroen330 said:


> Payed the contribution today!
> 
> Regards, Jeroen


Thanks for your contribution Jeroen. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you in the post today


----------



## patriotk11

Hi
How do I contribute and be a full member please 

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

patriotk11 said:


> Hi
> How do I contribute and be a full member please
> 
> Thanks


Hi, You already have Full Access
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, You already have Full Access
But If you wish to contribute & receive TT Forum stickers click link for info

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882433

Hoggy.


----------



## patriotk11

It's just I can't post on the market place?

Thanks


----------



## patriotk11

Sorry, I should have read it properly first.
I have sent my contribution. 

Wicked thank you


----------



## John-H

patriotk11 said:


> It's just I can't post on the market place?
> 
> Thanks


Did you read this bit in the forum rules:



> The reason why the for sale sections are PM only is that in the past, when members could freely post in reply, threads rapidly deteriorated into an auction with spoiling tactics being employed, which led to many complaints and too much work for the moderators to police.


So you can't post in reply to a sale item but you can post your own sale item as a new post.


----------



## Hoggy

patriotk11 said:


> Sorry, I should have read it properly first.
> I have sent my contribution.
> 
> Wicked thank you


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, stickers will be in post Tuesday
Hoggy.


----------



## Monster-Mat

Payment sent, thanks


----------



## patriotk11

Hi
Stickers received today thank you. Still unable to reply on market place?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

patriotk11 said:


> Hi
> Stickers received today thank you. Still unable to reply on market place?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, No one can reply in Market Place, in the past it has caused many problems with nonsense replies. PM the seller.
Hoggy.


----------



## patriotk11

Ooooooh lol no probs lol
Thank you


----------



## John-H

Monster-Mat said:


> Payment sent, thanks


Hi Matt,
Sorry, but although we got the email notification and gave you access, there was a delay before you appeared on the PayPal account for some reason so we didn't have your address. We have now so I'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## St4n99

PayPal payment sent 
Cheerz


----------



## John-H

St4n99 said:


> PayPal payment sent
> Cheerz


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you shortly


----------



## bc73

Good idea, Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

bc73 said:


> Good idea, Payment sent!


H Colini, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## bc73

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## CharlieS

Payment sent! Thanks


----------



## John-H

CharlieS said:


> Payment sent! Thanks


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## craig_thomas

Payment sent, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

scott65742 said:


> Money sent, many thanks for a very valuable resource. If only the dealers were as helpful!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nettleham TT

Money paid thanks Martin


----------



## John-H

Nettleham TT said:


> Money paid thanks Martin


Thanks for your contribution Martin. You have full PM and forum access


----------



## MClaine55

Hello, I've sent payment via Paypal (not PPG). Hopefully this will reach you soon.

Thanks for the forum - great!


----------



## John-H

MClaine55 said:


> Hello, I've sent payment via Paypal (not PPG). Hopefully this will reach you soon.
> 
> Thanks for the forum - great!


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post on Monday


----------



## Tuscan12

All paid up and done 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Tuscan12 said:


> All paid up and done 8)


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lukas_qtr

Hi Hoggy,

Since I couldn't find any info on how to contact administrator anywhere (looked through all FAQ section) I am forced to do it on here. I got a question - why I am unable to see any pics in the posts? They show up as '3rd party hosting has been temporarily disabled." I am happy for you to contact me in person and delete this post here cause it's obviously out of place.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Lukas_qtr said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Since I couldn't find any info on how to contact administrator anywhere (looked through all FAQ section) I am forced to do it on here. I got a question - why I am unable to see any pics in the posts? They show up as '3rd party hosting has been temporarily disabled." I am happy for you to contact me in person and delete this post here cause it's obviously out of place.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I have PM'd you the answer, but for future use to contact admin use this addy without the spaces. 
ttforum @ mail.com
Hoggy.


----------



## Tuscan12

Hoggy said:


> Tuscan12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All paid up and done 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Received, many thanks

Jimbo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOskarooo

Hello, payment sent looking forward to the stickers


----------



## ttmk3noob

Payment sent!


----------



## robfairclough34

Payment sent. 
Looking forward to the sticker. 
Cheers. 
Rob.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

robfairclough34 said:


> Payment sent.
> Looking forward to the sticker.
> Cheers.
> Rob.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


You'll get two! Thanks for the contribution Rob. You have full forum and PM access and the stickers will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## Hoggy

BigOskarooo said:


> Hello, payment sent looking forward to the stickers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

ttmk3noob said:


> Payment sent!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## robfairclough34

John-H said:


> robfairclough34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent.
> Looking forward to the sticker.
> Cheers.
> Rob.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get two! Thanks for the contribution Rob. You have full forum and PM access and the stickers will be in the post tomorrow
Click to expand...

Great news, thank-you! 
Rob

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adiroo44

Hi

Sent my payment, looking forward to the stickers to put in my new car

Thanks

Adi


----------



## John-H

Adiroo44 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent my payment, looking forward to the stickers to put in my new car
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Adi


Thanks for the contribution to our fund Adi. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## sypher

Payment sent, thank you


----------



## John-H

sypher said:


> Payment sent, thank you


Thanks for the contribution. You have. Full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## smit247

£5 sent - cheers guys, looking forward to getting more involved


----------



## Hoggy

smit247 said:


> £5 sent - cheers guys, looking forward to getting more involved


Hi Chris, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## tim o

Payment sent just now.

Fantastic resource, very happy to contribute. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

tim o said:


> Payment sent just now.
> 
> Fantastic resource, very happy to contribute. Thank you.


Hi Tim, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## G8HRY

Payment just sent. Looking forward to putting the stickers on the TT when I collect it on the 10th!!


----------



## Hoggy

G8HRY said:


> Payment just sent. Looking forward to putting the stickers on the TT when I collect it on the 10th!!


Hi Harry, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## l1ndon

Hi - I just sent the money via Paypal- thanks


----------



## John-H

l1ndon said:


> Hi - I just sent the money via Paypal- thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post today


----------



## Wads1

Paypal payment sent today, thanks


----------



## John-H

Wads1 said:


> Paypal payment sent today, thanks


Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Arpy

Paypal payment just sent, thanks.
Doh, just realised I used the wrong forum name. Payment reference used in error: Andy P :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Sunday.
Hoggy.


----------



## iain26

hi, just sent payment


----------



## HOGG

I don't have PayPal


----------



## Hoggy

HOGG said:


> I don't have PayPal


Hi, Contact Admin on this Addy, ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces)
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Hi, payment just sent!


----------



## John-H

iain26 said:


> hi, just sent payment





Angusthewestie said:


> Hi, payment just sent!


Thanks for your contributions. You both have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post 



HOGG said:


> I don't have PayPal


I've sent you a PM


----------



## HOGG

John-H said:


> iain26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, just sent payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angusthewestie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, payment just sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your contributions. You both have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have PayPal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've sent you a PM
Click to expand...

Done as instructed


----------



## John-H

HOGG said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iain26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, just sent payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angusthewestie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, payment just sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your contributions. You both have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post
> 
> 
> 
> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have PayPal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've sent you a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done as instructed
Click to expand...

Great. Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## zooks

Money sent. Well worth it for the info and advice I've got from the forum. keep up the good work guys


----------



## Hoggy

zooks said:


> Money sent. Well worth it for the info and advice I've got from the forum. keep up the good work guys


Hi Shaun,Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## brianmcc51

Payment sent today regards


----------



## John-H

brianmcc51 said:


> Payment sent today regards


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full access and I'll get the stickers in the post to you


----------



## stuffedit

Hi

I have sent a payment and added the note with my username.

Many thanks


----------



## John-H

stuffedit said:


> Hi
> 
> I have sent a payment and added the note with my username.
> 
> Many thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## annapurna

Hi, 
I have just sent across payment.
Thanks


----------



## John-H

annapurna said:


> Hi,
> I have just sent across payment.
> Thanks


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## Philtune

Hi, I've sent my payment. Thanks Philtune


----------



## Hoggy

Philtune said:


> Hi, I've sent my payment. Thanks Philtune


Hi Phil, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasonl

Payment sent tt forum  jasonl


----------



## John-H

Jasonl said:


> Payment sent tt forum  jasonl


Thanks for your contribution to our members fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Gh0sty

Sent my payment, sorry for being tardy!


----------



## John-H

Gh0sty said:


> Sent my payment, sorry for being tardy!


Ahh you're back. The site has been suffering some problems. Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## hodders

Just sent £5 via paypal.


----------



## John-H

hodders said:


> Just sent £5 via paypal.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the post tomorrow


----------



## Jasonl

Hi do i get forum stickers??


----------



## Hoggy

Jasonl said:


> Hi do i get forum stickers??


Hi, You're not on my list & it appears John dealt with it on the 15 April. Did you add your address to the PayPal payment, if not then we couldn't send the stickers. PM me your Name & postal address & I'll get them in the post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jasonl, Thanks, stickers will be in post on Sunday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasonl

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jasonl, Thanks, stickers will be in post on Sunday.
> Hoggy.


Thankyou very much


----------



## JDB

Sent £5 yesterday


----------



## John-H

JDB said:


> Sent £5 yesterday


Thanks for the heads up and your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## falconmick

5 squids just sent.


----------



## John-H

falconmick said:


> 5 squids just sent.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full access and I'll get some stickers off to you


----------



## aphinch

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

aphinch said:


> Payment sent


Hi Sam, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access, but there was no mailing address included with PayPal payment.
PM me your full mailing address if you wish to have the TTF stickers. 
Hoggy.


----------



## S4mtts

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

S4mtts said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Raffe

£5 sent


----------



## Hoggy

Raffe said:


> £5 sent


Hi Philip, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Wednesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Raffe

Thanks boss, that's Phil to you :-*


----------



## Redeef

Great idea! Just sent my £5 via PayPal.


----------



## John-H

Redeef said:


> Great idea! Just sent my £5 via PayPal.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Steve172

£5 sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Steve172 said:


> £5 sent.


H Stevei, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over w/end.
Hoggy.


----------



## colinbelfast

Just sent a fiver.

Many thanks for this resource.

Colin


----------



## John-H

colinbelfast said:


> Just sent a fiver.
> 
> Many thanks for this resource.
> 
> Colin


You are welcome and thanks for your contribution. You have full PM and forum access and I'll get stickers on the post to you


----------



## McPikie

Ahhh, I never noticed this previously. Payment sent by paypal


----------



## Hoggy

McPikie said:


> Ahhh, I never noticed this previously. Payment sent by paypal


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Thursday.
Hoggy.


----------



## danb88

£5.00 sent


----------



## John-H

danb88 said:


> £5.00 sent


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers in the post to you today


----------



## RYTT225

Have just sent over £5,

Cheers


----------



## John-H

RYTT225 said:


> Have just sent over £5,
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## aphinch

Hi Admin

I paid the £5 contribution without stickers, I've realised I now want the stickers! Do I need to donate again or is there another way of doing this?

Cheers


----------



## John-H

aphinch said:


> Hi Admin
> 
> I paid the £5 contribution without stickers, I've realised I now want the stickers! Do I need to donate again or is there another way of doing this?
> 
> Cheers


No worries. We can send you some free of charge if you PM me your postal address. How about that?


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> aphinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access, but there was no mailing address included with PayPal payment.
> PM me your full mailing address if you wish to have the TTF stickers.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, Posted this 14 days ago. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## aphinch

John-H said:


> No worries. We can send you some free of charge if you PM me your postal address. How about that?


That would be ace! I'll PM you my address now


----------



## tvrkris

£5 payment sent for forum access


----------



## Hoggy

tvrkris said:


> £5 payment sent for forum access


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## aphinch

Stickers arrived, Thanks Admin


----------



## iain26

i already have access to market and pm's but i cant access the psbushings sponsor forum, anyone else have problems with this?


----------



## Hoggy

iain26 said:


> i already have access to market and pm's but i cant access the psbushings sponsor forum, anyone else have problems with this?


Hi, Neither do I, so something wrong. Will inform John-H.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

iain26 said:


> i already have access to market and pm's but i cant access the psbushings sponsor forum, anyone else have problems with this?


Hi, All sorted now.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

iain26 said:


> i already have access to market and pm's but i cant access the psbushings sponsor forum, anyone else have problems with this?


Yes, sorry, looks like someone didn't set the sponsor's forum up right but should be Ok now


----------



## whosijones

Just paid but forgot to add my username.
The county will be Denbighshire if you need to identify who's just donated.

I can't believe all this time that the market place wasn't being used 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

whosijones said:


> Just paid but forgot to add my username.
> The county will be Denbighshire if you need to identify who's just donated.
> 
> I can't believe all this time that the market place wasn't being used
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Mystery solved :wink: Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You now have full forum and PM access and I'm just putting stickers in an envelope for you right now


----------



## Spire465

Ya sending stickers abroad ?


----------



## John-H

Spire465 said:


> Ya sending stickers abroad ?


 We do


----------



## Spire465

John-H said:


> Spire465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sending stickers abroad ?
> 
> 
> 
> We do
Click to expand...

Cool, payment sent


----------



## John-H

Spire465 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spire465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sending stickers abroad ?
> 
> 
> 
> We do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, payment sent
Click to expand...

Thanks for the contribution. I'll get the stickers off to you tonight


----------



## inkiboo

Paid!


----------



## John-H

inkiboo said:


> Paid!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access 

Help me out here. PayPal have charged a fee as if this was a goods payment and you want stickers but there's no postal address either in their email or on the account details. If you want stickers PM me your address. If not let me know and I'll get onto PayPal and see why they've charged a fee. Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rocksteadyry

I've paid the contribution earlier, username in notes, please upgrade me when you get a minute so I can check out the marketplace for some beauties!


----------



## Hoggy

Rocksteadyry said:


> I've paid the contribution earlier, username in notes, please upgrade me when you get a minute so I can check out the marketplace for some beauties!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Sunday.
Hoggy.


----------



## EcurieTT

Hi, all paid up and ready to find my first TT.


----------



## John-H

EcurieTT said:


> Hi, all paid up and ready to find my first TT.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund and apologies for the delay in letting you know that you have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## NtG

i'm located in Athens, Greece.
Do you deliver the magic sticker there?

thanks


----------



## John-H

napostolidis said:


> i'm located in Athens, Greece.
> Do you deliver the magic sticker there?
> 
> thanks


We deliver two!


----------



## NtG

John-H said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm located in Athens, Greece.
> Do you deliver the magic sticker there?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> We deliver two!
Click to expand...

thanks for this forum, sent my contribution 8R597957KX655591K


----------



## Hoggy

napostolidis said:


> thanks for this forum, sent my contribution 8R597957KX655591K


Hi NIKOLAOS. Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Sunday.
Hoggy.


----------



## nande2000

Just sent my fiver over


----------



## John-H

nande2000 said:


> Just sent my fiver over


Thanks very much for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers out to you


----------



## Ant84

Payment made.


----------



## John-H

Ant84 said:


> Payment made.


Thanks for you contribution Ant. You have full forum and PM access and stickers going in an envelope now


----------



## Merlin1

Ooops! Just sent payment, includede name and address but in my excitement forgot to add my user name!!
Merlin1
John McKay....


----------



## John-H

Merlin1 said:


> Ooops! Just sent payment, includede name and address but in my excitement forgot to add my user name!!
> Merlin1
> John McKay....


Aha! That explains :wink: You have full forum and PM access. Thanks for the contribution. You have stickers on the way too


----------



## robertnunez

Thank you so much for announcing the introduction! I am really glad to hear this news! It was a big pleasure for me to read your feedback!


----------



## inkiboo

Has something gone wrong with the classifieds? Did the donation last week and been working fine, now can't seem to access.


----------



## Hoggy

inkiboo said:


> Has something gone wrong with the classifieds? Did the donation last week and been working fine, now can't seem to access.


Hi, You still have access. Check you are still logged in as the forum has been logging us out earlier on.
Hoggy.


----------



## inkiboo

Just logged out and in and again and still no access.


----------



## Hoggy

inkiboo said:


> Just logged out and in and again and still no access.


Hi, I have re-registered you again, try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## stobbart

Hi John,

received my window stickers - Thank you  , is there any reason I cant use the classified's ? I did have access but it's just saying I have no permissions now. :x Trying to find my next TT.

Appreciated

stobbart


----------



## Hoggy

stobbart said:


> Hi John,
> 
> received my window stickers - Thank you  , is there any reason I cant use the classified's ? I did have access but it's just saying I have no permissions now. :x Trying to find my next TT.
> 
> Appreciated
> 
> stobbart


Hi, It appears forum has a had wobbler again this evening & unregistered some recent members. Re-registered you, try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## stobbart

Thank's Hoggy -super efficient, back on and my search for a new MK1 continues.....

best


----------



## SimonUK

Just sent a donation over. looking forward to finding my first TT!


----------



## John-H

SimonUK said:


> Just sent a donation over. looking forward to finding my first TT!


Thanks for your kind donation Simon. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## JerseyBailiff

Hello all! Long time member, little poster.

Just sent over my fiver. Look forward to full access and PM's.

Thanks all!

JerseyBailiff


----------



## Hoggy

JerseyBailiff said:


> Hello all! Long time member, little poster.
> Just sent over my fiver. Look forward to full access and PM's.
> Thanks all! JerseyBailiff


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mikew0794

Payment made, looking to get a second TT to replace my current one as I've enjoyed it so much


----------



## Hoggy

Mikew0794 said:


> Payment made, looking to get a second TT to replace my current one as I've enjoyed it so much


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## RichTTenthusiast

Hey, sent my fiver over. Owner of a mk1 tt 225. Hopefully looking for some goodies in the marketplace to start the modding bug 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

RichTTenthusiast said:


> Hey, sent my fiver over. Owner of a mk1 tt 225. Hopefully looking for some goodies in the marketplace to start the modding bug  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_coupe

Hi I am unable to access the classified section. I was able to a few weeks ago. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

corrados123 said:


> Hi I am unable to access the classified section. I was able to a few weeks ago. Thanks.


Hi, Forum had unregistered you. Registered you again so should be sorted, try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_coupe

Perfect. Thank you


----------



## Andyyam750

Compensation fund donation made, looking forward to finding a TT, and then some nice bits to enhance it.

Andy


----------



## John-H

Andyyam750 said:


> Compensation fund donation made, looking forward to finding a TT, and then some nice bits to enhance it.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for your contribution Andy. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Grimidol

I just paid the £5 but had no option to add forum name lol doh...


----------



## Hoggy

Grimidol said:


> I just paid the £5 but had no option to add forum name lol doh...


Hi, John will see this & sort it when he gets PayPal confirmation. Normally add forum name as a message. 
Surname in this post would help him.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Grimidol said:


> I just paid the £5 but had no option to add forum name lol doh...


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. Thanks for the email. There should have been the option to add a note to seller but I matched your email from the PayPal account.

Anyway you have full forum and PM access and I am just printing your letter with stickers now


----------



## Grimidol

Thank you


----------



## lauren_2106

Payment sent yesterday. No stickers required thanks 

Looking to get my first TT but prefer to get ones off forums as they tend to have had a bit more TLC!


----------



## John-H

lauren_2106 said:


> Payment sent yesterday. No stickers required thanks
> 
> Looking to get my first TT but prefer to get ones off forums as they tend to have had a bit more TLC!


Thanks for your contribution Lauren. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## JFidddy

Payment just sent. No stickers required. Thanks.


----------



## John-H

JFidddy said:


> Payment just sent. No stickers required. Thanks.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access. If you want stickers in future just ask as you've given us your delivery address


----------



## bag-of-spanners

Made my Compensation Fund donation this evening. Currently have a mk1 but time to move up shortly to a mk2. Will be on the lookout! 
Clive


----------



## Hoggy

bag-of-spanners said:


> Made my Compensation Fund donation this evening. Currently have a mk1 but time to move up shortly to a mk2. Will be on the lookout!
> Clive


Hi Clive, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## kingy89

Hi
Just made a £5 donation 

Looking forward to finding myself a Mk1 TT


----------



## Hoggy

kingy89 said:


> Hi
> Just made a £5 donation
> 
> Looking forward to finding myself a Mk1 TT


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChunkJ991

Hi, £5 donation made.


----------



## John-H

ChunkJ991 said:


> Hi, £5 donation made.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## misTTeree

8) Looking forward to displaying the window stickers, just paid for. New TT owner and loving it.


----------



## John-H

Misteree said:


> 8) Looking forward to displaying the window stickers, just paid for. New TT owner and loving it.


Well done and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers for your car in the post tonight


----------



## Nidana

Donation made had to request a new activation email.


----------



## Hoggy

Nidana said:


> Donation made had to request a new activation email.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## misTTeree

Hi John,
Thanks for the letter and stickers.
I'll be regularly checking the TT Forum out and hope to get to an event next year.
Cheers
8)


----------



## John-H

Misteree said:


> Hi John,
> Thanks for the letter and stickers.
> I'll be regularly checking the TT Forum out and hope to get to an event next year.
> Cheers
> 8)


Excellent


----------



## Nidana

Window stickers arrived yesterday was going to delay putting them in until rear tints are done but AITP will be before that happens so in they go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Nidana said:


> Window stickers arrived yesterday was going to delay putting them in until rear tints are done but AITP will be before that happens so in they go. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Excellent.
Hoggy.


----------



## 225plym

Hi,

£5 just payed via Paypal


----------



## John-H

225plym said:


> Hi,
> 
> £5 just payed via Paypal


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## whosijones

Hi, like others above I've lost my market place permissions. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

whosijones said:


> Hi, like others above I've lost my market place permissions. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I've sorted that for you. Do you know for sure when you lost permission? Thanks.


----------



## WL80

Take my money!!!
8)


----------



## Hoggy

WL80 said:


> Take my money!!! 8)


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## ttslad

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

ttslad said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End..
Hoggy.


----------



## ttslad

Hoggy said:


> ttslad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End..
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Ed1970

Payment made yesterday...still no access [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Ed1970 said:


> Payment made yesterday...still no access [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Ed, John-H gets the PayPay confirmation but I haven't heard anything from John yet.
I will give you access anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Ed1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment made yesterday...still no access [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed, John-H gets the PayPay confirmation but I haven't heard anything from John yet.
> I will give you access anyway.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm away at the moment but have had an email from PayPal about an e-cheque payment but advising it takes a few days to clear.


----------



## Pedro61163

Hi just sent payment but forgot to put username


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro61163 said:


> Hi just sent payment but forgot to put username


Hi, Once we get PayPal confirmation, I'm sure we'll sort it out, but a Surname on here will help. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Pedro61163

Thanks Hoggy surname is Morris


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro61163 said:


> Thanks Hoggy surname is Morris


Hi, Thank You.
Hoggy.


----------



## VanessaPerry

All done :wink:


----------



## John-H

Pedro61163 said:


> Thanks Hoggy surname is Morris


Gotcha! You now have full forum and PM access. Stickers on the way too


----------



## John-H

VanessaPerry said:


> All done :wink:


You too Vanessa. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## WL80

Hoggy said:


> WL80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take my money!!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Now it's official:


----------



## Tcad89

Made my payment. Can you open up the marketplace so I can go shopping


----------



## John-H

WL80 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take my money!!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now it's official:
Click to expand...

Good to see


----------



## Hoggy

Tcad89 said:


> Made my payment. Can you open up the marketplace so I can go shopping


Hi Thomas, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## VanessaPerry

John-H said:


> VanessaPerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You too Vanessa. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way
Click to expand...

Thanks John


----------



## anthusher

Ive done the pay pal payment but still dont have market place access.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

anthusher said:


> Ive done the pay pal payment but still dont have market place access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi, It's a manual operation & as soon as we get PayPal confirmation it will happen.
Hoggy.


----------



## anthusher

Hoggy said:


> anthusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done the pay pal payment but still dont have market place access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It's a manual operation & as soon as we get PayPal confirmation it will happen.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Sweet mate i sent the money two days ago lol 
Pay pay from seaviewcars

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

anthusher said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done the pay pal payment but still dont have market place access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It's a manual operation & as soon as we get PayPal confirmation it will happen.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet mate i sent the money two days ago lol
> Pay pay from seaviewcars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry about that - missing alerts technical issue! You've got full access now. Thanks for the contribution and I believe Hoggy might be sending you something :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi anthusher, Stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## cliveju

Just paid my dues...


----------



## John-H

cliveju said:


> Just paid my dues...


Thanks for your kind contribution. You now have full forum access and stickers on the way


----------



## Audiman1

I know I paid last year, but can't find my sticker, so just sent some more money... happy to contribute


----------



## Middlebridge

Payment just made.


----------



## John-H

Audiman1 said:


> I know I paid last year, but can't find my sticker, so just sent some more money... happy to contribute


That is very kind of you. Stickers are on their way


----------



## John-H

Middlebridge said:


> Payment just made.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## MK1_Shep

My first post on the forum to say that I've now done this

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

MK1_Shep said:


> My first post on the forum to say that I've now done this Cheers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## RayRay82

Now how do I pay from South Africa and how would I get a sticker sent to South Africa  :?


----------



## Hoggy

RayRay82 said:


> Now how do I pay from South Africa and how would I get a sticker sent to South Africa  :?


Hi, Surely PayPal works in S. Africa & I have plenty of postage stamps. Many stickers are sent to USA.
Hoggy.


----------



## RayRay82

Hoggy said:


> RayRay82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do I pay from South Africa and how would I get a sticker sent to South Africa  :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Surely PayPal works in S. Africa & I have plenty of postage stamps. Many stickers are sent to USA.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hahaha never used Paypal but will look into it now  Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Audiman1

Audiman1 said:


> I know I paid last year, but can't find my sticker, so just sent some more money... happy to contribute


Not received my window sticker......


----------



## sleepingnomad

John-H said:


> Did you send to "[email protected]"? The last payment made was late last night. Sometimes we get e-cheques that take a week to clear but we get notifications of them and have to wait. There's nothing I can see though. Just double check the address as a typo might have occurred.


Hi, I've re-sent. Hopefully you'll receive it this time


----------



## John-H

sleepingnomad said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send to "[email protected]"? The last payment made was late last night. Sometimes we get e-cheques that take a week to clear but we get notifications of them and have to wait. There's nothing I can see though. Just double check the address as a typo might have occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've re-sent. Hopefully you'll receive it this time
Click to expand...

Yea! Success! That's sorted it. Thanks for your contribution and perseverance. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post in the morning


----------



## sleepingnomad

Nice one, cheers!

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinkerman

Hoggy said:


> Hi David, We have double checked PayPal & have not received a payment for TTF Market Place access from you.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy - I have an email confirmation from Paypal from service @ paypal on September 12 2018 at 17:23 of a £5 payment to [email protected].

Could you look into that for me please?

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Hoggy

Hi David, John-H gets the initial confirmation & he had received nothing when I last contacted him.
Was it an E payment?
Have had numerous confirmation from others since your first inquiry so will pass this on again.
Hoggy.


----------



## tinkerman

Hoggy said:


> Hi David, John-H gets the initial confirmation & he had received nothing when I last contacted him.
> Was it an E payment?
> Have had numerous confirmation from others since your first inquiry so will pass this on again.
> Hoggy.


It was just a normal Paypal payment on September 12th.

Many thanks.
David


----------



## John-H

tinkerman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, We have double checked PayPal & have not received a payment for TTF Market Place access from you.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy - I have an email confirmation from Paypal from service @ paypal on September 12 2018 at 17:23 of a £5 payment to [email protected].
> 
> Could you look into that for me please?
> 
> Thanks,
> David
Click to expand...

Hi David,

We've only one payment on 12th September and that was from someone else. I've just noticed in your post you have the email address "mall.com" instead of "mail.com" - could that be what's happened?

If not could you let me know the transaction ID number and I'll raise it with PayPal for investigation.

Regards,
John


----------



## tinkerman

John-H said:


> tinkerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, We have double checked PayPal & have not received a payment for TTF Market Place access from you.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy - I have an email confirmation from Paypal from service @ paypal on September 12 2018 at 17:23 of a £5 payment to [email protected].
> 
> Could you look into that for me please?
> 
> Thanks,
> David
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi David,
> 
> We've only one payment on 12th September and that was from someone else. I've just noticed in your post you have the email address "mall.com" instead of "mail.com" - could that be what's happened?
> 
> If not could you let me know the transaction ID number and I'll raise it with PayPal for investigation.
> 
> Regards,
> John
Click to expand...

Many thanks John - Transaction ID: 8KS101880R454353H

David


----------



## fatherdougal

Made PayPal payment yesterday - very happy to be part of this Forum!


----------



## Hoggy

fatherdougal said:


> Made PayPal payment yesterday - very happy to be part of this Forum!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## MattyTT

Just paid! Looking forward to getting my first TT in the next few weeks and thankful for the posts and advice found on here.


----------



## John-H

MattyTT said:


> Just paid! Looking forward to getting my first TT in the next few weeks and thankful for the posts and advice found on here.


Thanks for your contribution. Good luck finding your TT. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers off to you tomorrow


----------



## r_turner01

Hi All,

Since I have now pulled the trigger and bought the car, I have just signed up.

Hope to get to meet a few others and be part of the forum.

Richard


----------



## JDrury93

Just paid  could you email me once I've got access? Will be in the name of James drury
Thanks


----------



## John-H

JDrury93 said:


> Just paid  could you email me once I've got access? Will be in the name of James drury
> Thanks


Hi James,

I've checked PayPal directly as we've not received notification and there's no payment of that name. The last payment was yesterday.

Can you check the spelling of the payment please? It should be "ttforumpayment" "@mail.com".

Thanks,
John


----------



## Hoggy

r_turner01 said:


> Hi All,Since I have now pulled the trigger and bought the car, I have just signed up.
> Hope to get to meet a few others and be part of the forum.Richard


Hi Richard, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## JDrury93

It's transaction no 6n496585we245590d the payment address is correct



John-H said:


> JDrury93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid  could you email me once I've got access? Will be in the name of James drury
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> I've checked PayPal directly as we've not received notification and there's no payment of that name. The last payment was yesterday.
> 
> Can you check the spelling of the payment please? It should be "ttforumpayment" "@mail.com".
> 
> Thanks,
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## John-H

JDrury93 said:


> It's transaction no 6n496585we245590d the payment address is correct
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDrury93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid  could you email me once I've got access? Will be in the name of James drury
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> I've checked PayPal directly as we've not received notification and there's no payment of that name. The last payment was yesterday.
> 
> Can you check the spelling of the payment please? It should be "ttforumpayment" "@mail.com".
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the transaction number. I'll take it up with PayPal directly as we've still not seen you come through and have had others since. It wasn't an e-cheque payment was it as we have trouble with those but usually just that we have to wait for clearing - we usually get notice straight away.


----------



## John-H

Email sent to them. Sorry about the delay


----------



## tinkerman

John-H said:


> [
> Thanks for the transaction number. I'll take it up with PayPal directly as we've still not seen you come through and have had others since. It wasn't an e-cheque payment was it as we have trouble with those but usually just that we have to wait for clearing - we usually get notice straight away.


I'll follow it up from my end too.

David


----------



## Amzey

Hello, is the £5 via PayPal still valid, to the email address on page 1 of this thread?

I'm looking for a MK1 TT and would like access to the classifieds section.

Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

Amzey said:


> Hello, is the £5 via PayPal still valid, to the email address on page 1 of this thread?
> 
> I'm looking for a MK1 TT and would like access to the classifieds section.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Amzey, Welcome to the TTF.
Yes, the Email addy is still valid, without the spaces.
Hoggy.


----------



## Amzey

Just paid, thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Amzey said:


> Just paid, thanks.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ifime

Hi All, money sent via PayPal today. Thanks for all your advice re purchase of car.


----------



## John-H

Ifime said:


> Hi All, money sent via PayPal today. Thanks for all your advice re purchase of car.


Thanks for your contribution to out fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## nick2000

payment made, awesome forum !


----------



## John-H

nick2000 said:


> payment made, awesome forum !


Thanks for your contribution to our fund Nick. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## PBram

Payment sent!

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Hoggy

PBram said:


> Payment sent! Thanks Pete


Hi Pete, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End.
Hoggy.


----------



## tomasfuk

Payment sent.
Cheers!


----------



## Hoggy

tomasfuk said:


> Payment sent.
> Cheers!


Hi tomasfuk, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bridger

Payment sent,

Look forward to having marketplace access.

Paul


----------



## Hoggy

Bridger said:


> Payment sent,
> 
> Look forward to having marketplace access.
> 
> Paul


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access, but you never included your mailing address, PM me with it & I will get stickers in the post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ric360

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Ric360 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## J6Gib

Hi, payment sent. Looking forward to buying stuff I don't need in the marketplace!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

J6Gib said:


> Hi, payment sent. Looking forward to buying stuff I don't need in the marketplace!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm sure we can help with that. Thanks for your contribution. You have full access with stickers following


----------



## Amzey

Hello,

I've enquired about a couple of cars for sale but it seems my PMs are all still sat in my outbox and have not been sent. How can I sort that out please ?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Amzey said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've enquired about a couple of cars for sale but it seems my PMs are all still sat in my outbox and have not been sent. How can I sort that out please ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Amzey, They stay in the outbox until the recipient has read them. Quite useful really.
Hoggy.


----------



## orzechowiec

Hi there,

I am happy to be a new member of TT forum. Honestly brilliant source of information [smiley=book2.gif] I would like to get full access as well as those lovely stickers  

Payment will be sent shortly!

EDIT: Contribution payment sent! :mrgreen: Yupi 

Many thanks,
Raf


----------



## Eddtt

Payment sent.
Thanks
Edd


----------



## Hoggy

Eddtt said:


> Payment sent. Thanks Edd


Hi Edd, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Needham

Payment sent,
Tran number 6NS41305XP0183242
Cheers guy


----------



## Hoggy

Needham said:


> Payment sent,Tran number 6NS41305XP0183242 Cheers guy


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kenich

Payment sent to: [email protected]

@Hoggy PM me if you want to add me to the members map with VCDS [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Kenich said:


> Payment sent to: [email protected]
> 
> @Hoggy PM me if you want to add me to the members map with VCDS [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi, PM'd you.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Kenich said:


> Payment sent to: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## ihs61

Superb idea, payment sent

Regards Ian Simkins (ihs61)

Transaction ID5SC57087VU389371J


----------



## John-H

ihs61 said:


> Superb idea, payment sent
> 
> Regards Ian Simkins (ihs61)
> 
> Transaction ID5SC57087VU389371J


Thanks for your contribution to our fund Ian. You now have full forum and PM access


----------



## ihs61

Thanks John


----------



## Xcession

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Xcession said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## Sapper

Payment sent.

New to the Forum as just about to buy my first TT after a long time looking,


----------



## AudiDean

Just made payment.


----------



## John-H

Sapper said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> New to the Forum as just about to buy my first TT after a long time looking,


Welcome and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Hoggy

AudiDean said:


> Just made payment.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Harsha369

Quick question are these stickers for worldwide members or only the UK members?


----------



## Hoggy

Harsha369 said:


> Quick question are these stickers for worldwide members or only the UK members?


Hi, World Wide.
Hoggy.


----------



## kerwinrobertson

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

kerwinrobertson said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full access and stickers coming to you shortly


----------



## IMMUSTARD

Hi,payment sent,looking forward to my stickers,and hopefully a tt to put them in soon


----------



## bekkedal

Payment sent  
...I hope you're sending stickers to Norway


----------



## John-H

IMMUSTARD said:


> Hi,payment sent,looking forward to my stickers,and hopefully a tt to put them in soon


Thanks for the contribution and good luck finding a TT. You have full forum and PM access with stickers soon to find a home 



bekkedal said:


> Payment sent
> ...I hope you're sending stickers to Norway


Thank you also for your contribution and yes we do send stickers all over the world. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## JR72

Have another fiver 

I've been lurking on the site for about 3 months now having just bought my first ever Audi and the site has provided so much in the way of useful and valuable info, I'm more than happy to send a fiver over, and help promote the site by way of the stickers.


----------



## Hoggy

JR72 said:


> Have another fiver
> 
> I've been lurking on the site for about 3 months now having just bought my first ever Audi and the site has provided so much in the way of useful and valuable info, I'm more than happy to send a fiver over, and help promote the site by way of the stickers.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Homz

Hi there
I've been on the forum a little while bit have just deposited my £5 towards the fund this morning.

I did however forget to put my username in the Add note box! Hope you can find me from my email?


----------



## John-H

Homz said:


> Hi there
> I've been on the forum a little while bit have just deposited my £5 towards the fund this morning.
> 
> I did however forget to put my username in the Add note box! Hope you can find me from my email?


Hello yes got you matched. Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post to you shortly


----------



## Dazza83

Hi newbie to the TT world just sent payment,
Just bought a 3.2 8n and loving it.
I've had most audi s wish I got the tt sooner great car.
Oh hi all


----------



## John-H

Dazza83 said:


> Hi newbie to the TT world just sent payment,
> Just bought a 3.2 8n and loving it.
> I've had most audi s wish I got the tt sooner great car.
> Oh hi all


Thanks for the contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post to you in the morning


----------



## cb550

Hi, just sent £5 by paypal to the email address given at beginning posting.

A great forum and loads of useful info, guides and more from the many knolledgable members


----------



## Hoggy

cb550 said:


> Hi, just sent £5 by paypal to the email address given at beginning posting.
> 
> A great forum and loads of useful info, guides and more from the many knolledgable members


Hi Stephen, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## cb550

Hoggy said:


> cb550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, just sent £5 by paypal to the email address given at beginning posting.
> 
> A great forum and loads of useful info, guides and more from the many knolledgable members
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stephen, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Dhorse

Paid up. Looking forward to buying my first TT!


----------



## Dhorse

Just realised I need to give you the right postal address for the stickers too!


----------



## Hoggy

Dhorse said:


> Just realised I need to give you the right postal address for the stickers too!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alanpilky

Payment made!


----------



## John-H

Alanpilky said:


> Payment made!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum Ann's PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## bag-of-spanners

Morning, I made my contribution back in July and have my stickers, however I seem to have lost access to the marketplace; had access Thursday but not this morning. Could you look into for me please?
Cheers, Clive


----------



## John-H

bag-of-spanners said:


> Morning, I made my contribution back in July and have my stickers, however I seem to have lost access to the marketplace; had access Thursday but not this morning. Could you look into for me please?
> Cheers, Clive


Hi Clive,

Sorry about that. Seems to be some sort of glitch in the system. I've fixed it for you now. I'll keep an eye out for anytime else similarly affected. Thanks for letting us know.

Regards,
John


----------



## bag-of-spanners

Hi John,
Many thanks for sorting, appreciate the very quick response.
Clive


----------



## SimonUK

I also seem to have lost access to the for sale section


----------



## Hoggy

SimonUK said:


> I also seem to have lost access to the for sale section


Hi Simon, You were already registered, but have registered you again. Try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## SimonUK

Hoggy said:


> SimonUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also seem to have lost access to the for sale section
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon, You were already registered, but have registered you again. Try now.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

All working fine now. Thanks!


----------



## Ganja47

that's my fiver sent, happy to support this great community


----------



## Hoggy

Ganja47 said:


> that's my fiver sent, happy to support this great community


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers were in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ganja47

Hi Hoggy,

stickers were in the post this morning, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Ganja47 said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> stickers were in the post this morning, thanks


Hi, That was quick. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTXOVOXTT

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

TTXOVOXTT said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pedro61163

Hi I seem to have lost access to for sale forum


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro61163 said:


> Hi I seem to have lost access to for sale forum


Hi Pedro, You were already registered, but I have registered you again, try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pedro61163

Hi hoggy still no access


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro61163 said:


> Hi hoggy still no access


Hi Pedro, Removed you from newly registered & registered you once more, try again. Hopefully now solved.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pedro61163

Hi hoggy thanks everything is working


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro61163 said:


> Hi hoggy thanks everything is working


Hi Pedro, Thanks, we have been having been having a few probs lately with members being unregistered.
Hoggy.


----------



## Daniel james 900

hi guys new member here,sending payment now when my bloody paypal starts working on my phone.great website by the way


----------



## John-H

Daniel james 900 said:


> hi guys new member here,sending payment now when my bloody paypal starts working on my phone.great website by the way


Welcome. We've not seen anything come through yet. Double check the spelling of ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces). Thanks.


----------



## AceVentura

Just paid. Thanks.


----------



## John-H

AceVentura said:


> Just paid. Thanks.


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Jonah67red

Hi guys 
just made the payment and username in notes


----------



## Hoggy

Jonah67red said:


> Hi guys
> just made the payment and username in notes


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonah67red

Thanks *H*oggy they arrived in Today's post, very quick


----------



## Jonah67red

Sorry Hoggy name change wasn't deliberate  honestly


----------



## Hoggy

Jonah67red said:


> Sorry Hoggy name change wasn't deliberate  honestly


Hi, Sorted  Pleased stickers arrived quickly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TommyWhewell

Payment sent thankyou


----------



## Hoggy

TommyWhewell said:


> Payment sent thankyou


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Richmond

Just chucked in a fiver Hoggy.

Such a good resource and can't wait to finally get in a MK1 225!


----------



## John-H

Richmond said:


> Just chucked in a fiver Hoggy.
> 
> Such a good resource and can't wait to finally get in a MK1 225!


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Richmond

Thanks very much John


----------



## Richmond

Thanks for posting the sticker's. Just need a TT to put them in now!


----------



## Gareth Crossland

Done like dinner! I'm cleaning my car windows in preparation for the stickers!


----------



## Hoggy

Gareth Crossland said:


> Done like dinner! I'm cleaning my car windows in preparation for the stickers!


Hi Gareth, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gareth Crossland

Just received the stickers. Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Gareth Crossland said:


> Just received the stickers. Fantastic! Thanks!


Hi, Excellent 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## MolecularMark

I'm in. Look forward to stickering up.  8)


----------



## Hoggy

MolecularMark said:


> I'm in. Look forward to stickering up.  8)


Hi Mark, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over weekend.
Hoggy.


----------



## kriscwales

Im in sent the payment this evening.

Thanks kris


----------



## John-H

kriscwales said:


> Im in sent the payment this evening.
> 
> Thanks kris


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## abeall11219

Hi, I've been a member here for a while, how Do i gain access to the sale pages? I'm looking to sell my TT


----------



## Hoggy

abeall11219 said:


> Hi, I've been a member here for a while, how Do i gain access to the sale pages? I'm looking to sell my TT


Hi, Add a fiver to the selling price & put some TTF stickers on it :lol: 
Click link for info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## abeall11219

Hoggy said:


> abeall11219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been a member here for a while, how Do i gain access to the sale pages? I'm looking to sell my TT
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Add a fiver to the selling price & put some TTF stickers on it :lol:
> Click link for info.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've sent the payment


----------



## shez50

Hi. Payment sent

Glad to joining this forum, heard a lot about it


----------



## Hoggy

abeall11219 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abeall11219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been a member here for a while, how Do i gain access to the sale pages? I'm looking to sell my TT
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Add a fiver to the selling price & put some TTF stickers on it :lol:
> Click link for info.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've sent the payment
Click to expand...

Hi, :roll: And I had already given you access.  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

shez50 said:


> Hi. Payment sent
> 
> Glad to joining this forum, heard a lot about it


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way


----------



## John-H

abeall11219 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abeall11219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been a member here for a while, how Do i gain access to the sale pages? I'm looking to sell my TT
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Add a fiver to the selling price & put some TTF stickers on it :lol:
> Click link for info.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I've sent the payment
Click to expand...

Thanks for your contribution too. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## Madmanc007

Payment Sent

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Madmanc007 said:


> Payment Sent Thanks


Hi Darren , Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over weekend
Hoggy.


----------



## Boab

Payment sent, Thanks


----------



## paulgjohnston

Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

paulgjohnston said:


> Payment sent!


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over weekend.
Hoggy.


----------



## paulgjohnston

Hoggy said:


> paulgjohnston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over weekend.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers pal!


----------



## GMTTmk1

Payment sent, keep up the good work lads! 8)


----------



## John-H

GMTTmk1 said:


> Payment sent, keep up the good work lads! 8)


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

Payment sent. Many thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

jumpsuitelvis said:


> Payment sent. Many thanks.


Hi Steven, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow..
Hoggy.


----------



## Mowog80

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Mowog80 said:


> Payment sent


Hi Nicholas, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mil-Keith

I think there should be a few sticker designs to choose from! Gives people more of an option to have a sticker that suits their style, I'd happily design a few. I have a lot of background in graphic design!


----------



## Bowltech04

I have just sent my payment via paypal so another new happy paid up member.


----------



## John-H

Bowltech04 said:


> I have just sent my payment via paypal so another new happy paid up member.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## John-H

Mil-Keith said:


> I think there should be a few sticker designs to choose from! Gives people more of an option to have a sticker that suits their style, I'd happily design a few. I have a lot of background in graphic design!


Thanks for the suggestion. It costs us a chunk of money to print the sticker stock and doing different designs would multiply up the cost. There was also a need for a recognised logo/look to promote the site. If we do different versions it loses that consistent recognition. Nothing to stop someone doing their own but the idea for us was to promote the site as a recognised community logo rather than cater for individual styles.

I've often thought of other product design ideas like key fobs or metal badges etc but you then get the issue of tooling costs and risk if you don't manage to sell enough. At least with the window stickers it's self funding and simple.


----------



## Mini2Lotus

Payment sent. Thanks


----------



## KingS

Payment sent...... I need some bits for my TT


----------



## John-H

KingS said:


> Payment sent...... I need some bits for my TT


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and drivers coming to you


----------



## John-H

Mini2Lotus said:


> Payment sent. Thanks


Hi, unfortunately we've not had notification. Can you check you spelt the address correctly please. It might be hanging in limbo. Thanks.


----------



## hugh.moodie

Payment sent. Looking fwd to getting stickers on.

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

hugh.moodie said:


> Payment sent. Looking fwd to getting stickers on.
> 
> Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


Hi Hugh, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## hugh.moodie

Hoggy said:


> hugh.moodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent. Looking fwd to getting stickers on.
> 
> Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hugh, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks hoggy, appreciate all that you guys do.

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2ollyTT

Just sent the payment. Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

MK2ollyTT said:


> Just sent the payment. Thanks!


Hi Olly, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Doona

Payment made, cheers Doona


----------



## John-H

Doona said:


> Payment made, cheers Doona


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I have stickers ready to post for you


----------



## farazh1985

Payment sent, cheers! Hopefully can pick up a new TTS grille!


----------



## Hoggy

farazh1985 said:


> Payment sent, cheers! Hopefully can pick up a new TTS grille!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## farazh1985

Hoggy said:


> farazh1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent, cheers! Hopefully can pick up a new TTS grille!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers mate! Thanks


----------



## anvais

Payment sent, paid in Euros so a few extra pennies included. No need to send the stickers overseas!


----------



## John-H

anvais said:


> Payment sent, paid in Euros so a few extra pennies included. No need to send the stickers overseas!


You are very kind. You have full forum and PM access and our thanks


----------



## daz1669

Payment sent 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

daz1669 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## Stonehamtt

Payment sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

Stonehamtt said:


> Payment sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## daz1669

Still can't seem to get full access, to market place or mk1 section, is there still a problem?

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

daz1669 said:


> Still can't seem to get full access, to market place or mk1 section, is there still a problem?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Hi Daz, You are fully registered & Yes still a problem with Tapatalk.
Website admin are looking into it, but from recent probs don't hold your breath.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTKen

Morning chaps payment sent via paypal thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

TTKen said:


> Morning chaps payment sent via paypal thanks.


Hi Alan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTKen

Hoggy said:


> TTKen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning chaps payment sent via paypal thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks bud [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Red14

Payment sent earlier today!


----------



## John-H

Red14 said:


> Payment sent earlier today!


Yes indeed you were given full forum and PM access and stickers are on their way to you


----------



## Ryjames83

Payment Sent........


----------



## Hoggy

Ryjames83 said:


> Payment Sent........


Hi Ryan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## oneflewover

Hello there,
Payment sent.

PAul D


----------



## Hoggy

oneflewover said:


> Hello there, Payment sent. PAul D


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matt Cyclone

Payment Sent. Thanks!


----------



## John-H

Matt Cyclone said:


> Payment Sent. Thanks!


Thanks for your contribution Matt. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the in the post tomorrow.

Regards,
John


----------



## edgejedi

Transaction ID
3A962230PV008120F

Paid and ready to roll! Cheers folks for your continued awesomeness! 8)


----------



## John-H

edgejedi said:


> Transaction ID
> 3A962230PV008120F
> 
> Paid and ready to roll! Cheers folks for your continued awesomeness! 8)


Thanks for the kindness. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you in the post tomorrow


----------



## edgejedi

Brilliant John, thanks again. Can't wait to get the sticker on!


----------



## jawin89

Payment just sent


----------



## Hoggy

jawin89 said:


> Payment just sent


Hi Jason, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## ff_rabbit

Totally missed this on sign up yesterday.... Oops. 
All done! With all the read ups I've done already, worth every penny. Thanks.


----------



## jawin89

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

ff_rabbit said:


> Totally missed this on sign up yesterday.... Oops.
> All done! With all the read ups I've done already, worth every penny. Thanks.


Hi Peter, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## ff_rabbit

Hoggy said:


> Hi Peter, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.


Much appreciated Hoggy 8)


----------



## Sidewinder

Paypal payment sent. Thanks


----------



## John-H

Sidewinder said:


> Paypal payment sent. Thanks


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## JusNoGood

Hi John

I've just donated too 

3MP383693V269690B

Regards

Justin


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your contribution to our fund Justin. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you too


----------



## HOGG

Can I get another couple o stickers plesse

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

HOGG said:


> Can I get another couple o stickers plesse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi, PM me your name/address & I'll get them in the post.
Hoggy.


----------



## kingblue

Payment just sent over now .
I have an interesting Mk1 TT in a rare colour soon to be for sale


----------



## HOGG

King blue in colour by chance? LOL

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingblue

HOGG said:


> King blue in colour by chance? LOL
> How did you manage to guess ??? LOL
> Yes i believe it was the chairman of the owners clubs car , Nem I think his username was ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

kingblue said:


> Payment just sent over now .
> I have an interesting Mk1 TT in a rare colour soon to be for sale


Hi, I've not seen anything. Can you please check the spelling ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces). Thanks.


----------



## kingblue

Hi just checked and has been sent to [email protected]
Paypal transaction says you have not accepted it yet ?


----------



## Hoggy

kingblue said:


> Hi just checked and has been sent to [email protected]
> Paypal transaction says you have not accepted it yet ?


Hi, that shows @mall.com not @mail.com
Hoggy.


----------



## kingblue

My apologies , need a visit to spec savers !
Now sent to the correct email address


----------



## Hoggy

kingblue said:


> My apologies , need a visit to spec savers !
> Now sent to the correct email address


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow,
Hoggy.


----------



## kingblue

Hoggy said:


> kingblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies , need a visit to spec savers !
> Now sent to the correct email address
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow,
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Superb , thanks for all your help


----------



## sukhiranu

Have just sent payment


----------



## Hoggy

sukhiranu said:


> Have just sent payment


Hi Ranu, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over w/end
Hoggy.


----------



## nexus21

Just sent my paymet to support thr forum.Thank you and keep up the great work.
Regards, Kevin


----------



## John-H

nexus21 said:


> Just sent my paymet to support thr forum.Thank you and keep up the great work.
> Regards, Kevin


Thanks for your kind words and contribution for our forum members' benefit. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## KillFacePT

Hello John you still send the stickers? Im from Portugal can i still get them?


----------



## John-H

KillFacePT said:


> Hello John you still send the stickers? Im from Portugal can i still get them?


You certainly can


----------



## KillFacePT

Payment sent just forgot to add my username. ;( :? can send you a proof if you need


----------



## John-H

KillFacePT said:


> Payment sent just forgot to add my username. ;( :? can send you a proof if you need


No worries. I can see your email matches. Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'm just printing off your letter with stickers in the post today


----------



## Instatom2000

How much is the contribution out of interest?


----------



## Hoggy

Instatom2000 said:


> How much is the contribution out of interest?


Hi, Click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## GrumGrum

All done added username etc, here is the Transaction ID 4E2490948E033534A just in case


----------



## John-H

GrumGrum said:


> All done added username and, here is the Transaction ID 4E2490948E033534A just in case


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the way to you


----------



## Koffeebreak

Hi,
I'm not a new user but I've not been on here for a good few years. Now got a TT again so I'm back lol.
Sure I'll have loads of questions for you guys (hoping they won't be too stupid)! Looking forward to top down motoring again.
Just send my £5 for stickers etc.


----------



## John-H

Koffeebreak said:


> Hi,
> I'm not a new user but I've not been on here for a good few years. Now got a TT again so I'm back lol.
> Sure I'll have loads of questions for you guys (hoping they won't be too stupid)! Looking forward to top down motoring again.
> Just send my £5 for stickers etc.


Welcome back! Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I've just printed your letter with stickers which will be in the post this morning


----------



## captain nemo

£5 payment sent, captain nemo scooby130698 @ sky.com Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

captain nemo said:


> £5 payment sent, captain nemo scooby130698 @ sky.com Thanks.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Priorityj

Hi Payment just sent 

Jez


----------



## Hoggy

Priorityj said:


> Hi Payment just sent  Jez


Hi Jeremy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Tuesday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Priorityj

That will be the first mod to the car.


----------



## Hoggy

Priorityj said:


> That will be the first mod to the car.


Hi, Stickers certainly make it go faster. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamie216

Hi, payment just been sent. Is the access to pm instant?
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## Hoggy

jamie216 said:


> Hi, payment just been sent. Is the access to pm instant?
> Cheers
> Jamie


Hi Jamie, I have given you access & as soon as we get confirmation I will get stickers in the post.
Edit..Stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## m_jeff

Hi guys!

I've sent a payment through

Cheers


----------



## John-H

m_jeff said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've sent a payment through
> 
> Cheers


So you have indeed Jeff and thanks very much for the contribution. You have full forum and PN access and I'll get stickers on the post to you


----------



## TTKev68

Hi there, new member here and I just sent payment

Thanks, Kev.


----------



## Hoggy

TTKev68 said:


> Hi there, new member here and I just sent payment Thanks, Kev.


Hi Kev, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTKev68

Hoggy said:


> TTKev68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, new member here and I just sent payment Thanks, Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Adzclarabut

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Adzclarabut said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## fallon82

Good morning chaps.

Just sent my contribution to the paypal address provided.

All the best


----------



## Hoggy

fallon82 said:


> Good morning chaps. Just sent my contribution to the paypal address provided. All the best


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over w/end.
Hoggy.


----------



## fallon82

Hoggy said:


> fallon82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning chaps. Just sent my contribution to the paypal address provided. All the best
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over w/end.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir


----------



## Pedro768

Paid today 

No need to send stickers


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro768 said:


> Paid today  No need to send stickers


Hi Pedro, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## the_hamster

£5 paid via paypal (stuzzer email address)

Realised i've not put my address on the payment, drop me a pm if poss.

Many thanks


----------



## John-H

the_hamster said:


> £5 paid via paypal (stuzzer email address)
> 
> Realised i've not put my address on the payment, drop me a pm if poss.
> 
> Many thanks


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access as well as your first PM


----------



## danjcorbett

Done! Forum has been great so far, so happy to help!


----------



## John-H

danjcorbett said:


> Done! Forum has been great so far, so happy to help!


Thanks very much for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on their way to you


----------



## CongoBoy

Gents,
Payment made. Thanks for a sterling service!!

CongoBoy


----------



## John-H

CongoBoy said:


> Gents,
> Payment made. Thanks for a sterling service!!
> 
> CongoBoy


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## z1ggy

Hi

Payment made

Thank you


----------



## Hoggy

z1ggy said:


> Hi, Payment made Thank you


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## MontMont2017

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

MontMont2017 said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for your contribution to our fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers on the post tomorrow


----------



## fm3000

Payment sent.

Thanks in advance


----------



## John-H

fm3000 said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers soon to be coming your way


----------



## spidey3

Is there a way to do this without using PayPal? 
For various reasons, I do not use that service. I can do Venmo or Google Pay.


----------



## Jonathan71

Payment made. Looking forward to making full use of the site.


----------



## Hoggy

spidey3 said:


> Is there a way to do this without using PayPal?
> For various reasons, I do not use that service. I can do Venmo or Google Pay.


Hi, I believe you received a PM a few days ago with payment details.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Jonathan71 said:


> Payment made. Looking forward to making full use of the site.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post to you shortly


----------



## Piaggiopete

Have a tenner, just sent my first payment before reading not to do it as friends and family :roll:


----------



## Adam3

Payment made  
Looking forward to having full access to the site.
Thanks, Adam3


----------



## John-H

Piaggiopete said:


> Have a tenner, just sent my first payment before reading not to do it as friends and family :roll:


That's very kind but are you sure? We can refund the first payment. Anyways, you have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## John-H

Adam3 said:


> Payment made
> Looking forward to having full access to the site.
> Thanks, Adam3


Thanks Adam. You have full access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Piaggiopete

John-H said:


> Piaggiopete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a tenner, just sent my first payment before reading not to do it as friends and family :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very kind but are you sure? We can refund the first payment. Anyways, you have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post tomorrow
Click to expand...

Hi John.
It wont break the bank and its a good cause so yeah its fine


----------



## John-H

Piaggiopete said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piaggiopete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a tenner, just sent my first payment before reading not to do it as friends and family :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very kind but are you sure? We can refund the first payment. Anyways, you have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi John.
> It wont break the bank and its a good cause so yeah its fine
Click to expand...

You are very kind. Stickers were posted at lunchtime


----------



## Jackvine76

Great idea, payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Jackvine76 said:


> Great idea, payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access. You have a PM.
Hoggy.


----------



## tomh78

Paypal sent dude


----------



## Hoggy

tomh78 said:


> Paypal sent dude


Hi Tom , Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> Jackvine76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea, payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access. You have a PM.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, Stickers in the post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## bigchunk

Payment just sent, a bargain for all the help and info we get on here!


----------



## John-H

bigchunk said:


> Payment just sent, a bargain for all the help and info we get on here!


Thanks for your contribution to our member's fund. You have full forum and PM access with TTF stickers on their way


----------



## Bandare

Le Pay Meant sent.

Thank you


----------



## John-H

Bandare said:


> Le Pay Meant sent.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks very much for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## RexNICO

Payment sent, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

RexNICO said:


> Payment sent, thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/end.
Hoggy.


----------



## tammy1113

Money sent over, looking forward to more access


----------



## Hoggy

tammy1113 said:


> Money sent over, looking forward to more access


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lallo1965

Hi to All.
small contribution sent. 
Congratulations to all the staff. 
Are there any problems with the sticker sent to Rome?
Regards
Alessandro


----------



## Hoggy

Lallo1965 said:


> Hi to All.
> small contribution sent.
> Congratulations to all the staff.
> Are there any problems with the sticker sent to Rome?
> Regards
> Alessandro


Hi, No probs sending to Rome, just sent some to USA. As soon as I get PayPal confirmation I will give access & get stckers in the post over W/End.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Lallo1965 said:


> Hi to All. small contribution sent.
> Congratulations to all the staff. Alessandro


Hi Alessandro, Thanks for your extra contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jakethepeg007

Payment sent, great idea. Thanks


----------



## lippyrich

Hopefully you have just got mine.


----------



## John-H

Jakethepeg007 said:


> Payment sent, great idea. Thanks





lippyrich said:


> Hopefully you have just got mine.


Thank you both for your kind contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post


----------



## Lallo1965

The postman delivered the precious sachet. Thanks a lot!
Regards
Alessandro


----------



## John-H

Lallo1965 said:


> The postman delivered the precious sachet. Thanks a lot!
> Regards
> Alessandro


Excellent


----------



## davek9

Hi, first post and payment sent.

I used to be a member here many many years ago but forgot password. Anyway I'm back and on my 4th TT.

Cheers

David


----------



## John-H

K9david said:


> Hi, first post and payment sent.
> 
> I used to be a member here many many years ago but forgot password. Anyway I'm back and on my 4th TT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David


Thanks David for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post 

If you can remember your old account I can restore it for you - might be good to have your post history. Let me know.


----------



## davek9

Thanks John,

From memory my user name was either K9david or k9david or davek9.

Be nice to get it back but no worries if not.

Thanks again


----------



## monty1502

Just joined and payment sent

Regards. Steve


----------



## John-H

monty1502 said:


> Just joined and payment sent
> 
> Regards. Steve


Hi Steve,

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers off to you


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi

Payment sent
Looking for some parts and from my initial browsing, it seems well worth the cost of a pint


----------



## Hoggy

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Payment sent
> Looking for some parts and from my initial browsing, it seems well worth the cost of a pint


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## namke

Just chipped in a fiver too - nice place you have here 

Cheers!


----------



## Hoggy

namke said:


> Just chipped in a fiver too - nice place you have here  Cheers!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## namke

Stickers arrived  thank you!


----------



## Hoggy

namke said:


> Stickers arrived  thank you!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lavazza

Payment sent, thanks.


----------



## John-H

Lavazza said:


> Payment sent, thanks.


Thanks for your contribution to our members fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## Gilbo

Hi there,

I've just sent my fiver via paypal


----------



## Hoggy

Gilbo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just sent my fiver via paypal


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gilbo

Yee haaaaaaaa! 

Thanks guys


----------



## Paul Makin

payment sent but i'm a bit of a dullard re technology so let's see how that goes

paul


----------



## Hoggy

Paul Makin said:


> payment sent but i'm a bit of a dullard re technology so let's see how that goes paul


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bo!

Payment sent. Looking forward to more help, hints & ideas, and being part of the community!

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Bo! said:


> Payment sent. Looking forward to more help, hints & ideas, and being part of the community!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


 Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you in the post


----------



## Bo!

John-H said:


> Bo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent. Looking forward to more help, hints & ideas, and being part of the community!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution to the fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you in the post
Click to expand...

 thank you!


----------



## Madtriker

Payment sent looking forward to access to the marketplace, great forum thanks


----------



## John-H

Madtriker said:


> Payment sent looking forward to access to the marketplace, great forum thanks


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers in the post tonight if I'm back in time


----------



## jenic

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

jenic said:


> Payment sent


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over the W/end.
Hoggy.


----------



## Francqua

Just sent funds via PayPal ! Looking forward to seeing the goodies for sale!


----------



## Hoggy

Francqua said:


> Just sent funds via PayPal ! Looking forward to seeing the goodies for sale!


Hi Michael, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Saturn5

just sent my £5


----------



## John-H

Saturn5 said:


> just sent my £5


Thanks for your kind contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Smokehead

Payment just sent 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hoggy

Smokehead said:


> Payment just sent
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over the holiday.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blabberbox

Completed payment just now


----------



## John-H

Blabberbox said:


> Completed payment just now


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers posted today and worth you when Christmas posts allows


----------



## Webarno

How's long does it take/posts to be made to gain access to the marketplace without the sticker purchase?


----------



## Hoggy

Webarno said:


> How's long does it take/posts to be made to gain access to the marketplace without the sticker purchase?


Hi, There is no post or time limit, so just keep checking.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

No difference with or without stickers - it's just as soon as we see notification from PayPal.


----------



## Webarno

Thanks both. Looking to buy a used MK3 TT soon, so wanted to see if there were any nice examples about on here


----------



## Mannsy52

Hi,

Im new to this forum and was wondering are we still donating £5 to get immediate access to the whole site..

Thanks in advance

Anthony


----------



## Hoggy

Mannsy52 said:


> Hi,
> Im new to this forum and was wondering are we still donating £5 to get immediate access to the whole site..
> Thanks in advance Anthony


Hi Yes, Facility is still avail.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Ed2909

Just sent a payment. £5.00 well spent for the advise I have already got from this great forum.


----------



## Hoggy

Ed2909 said:


> Just sent a payment. £5.00 well spent for the advise I have already got from this great forum.


Hi Ed, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Friday.
Hoggy.


----------



## deewright

I have just sent £5.00, money well spent, and stickers as well !!

It seems i did not read the post correctly and paid as friends and family, can i PM anyone my address details.

Dee


----------



## John-H

deewright said:


> I have just sent £5.00, money well spent, and stickers as well !!
> 
> It seems i did not read the post correctly and paid as friends and family, can i PM anyone my address details.
> 
> Dee


Hi Dee, we can sort things and you have PM


----------



## dm21

£5.00 just sent, money well spent.


----------



## John-H

dm21 said:


> £5.00 just sent, money well spent.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## HuwTT

Payment sent.


----------



## John-H

HuwTT said:


> Payment sent.


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## Alex.london

Paid!

Pleased to be able to contribute, enjoying the forum


----------



## Hoggy

Alex.london said:


> Paid! Pleased to be able to contribute, enjoying the forum


Hi Alex, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow..
Hoggy.


----------



## Alex.london

Brilliant thank you. Forum diagnostics have been really help


----------



## Adamwtt

Just paid the £5 via paypal. Money well spent!


----------



## Hoggy

Adamwtt said:


> Just paid the £5 via paypal. Money well spent!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## jester225

Just paid the £5 via paypal thanks


----------



## Hoggy

jester225 said:


> Just paid the £5 via paypal thanks


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End
Hoggy.


----------



## jester225

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## jester225

Got the stickers Hoggy and thanks mate


----------



## Hoggy

jester225 said:


> Got the stickers Hoggy and thanks mate


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy


----------



## billybac

Payment sent, after finally reading the announcements! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## John-H

billybac said:


> Payment sent, after finally reading the announcements! [smiley=book2.gif]


Thanks for your kind contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you shortly


----------



## ab54666

Now i'm in the TT club I should pay my dues; is it still as per the details on the opening post on this topic?


----------



## Hoggy

ab54666 said:


> Now i'm in the TT club I should pay my dues; is it still as per the details on the opening post on this topic?


Hi, Yes if you would like to contribute to the TTF market place compensation fund & the get TTF stickers follow those instructions.
Hoggy


----------



## Colinaspence

Made my payment. Looking forward to seeing what's in the for sale section


----------



## John-H

Colinaspence said:


> Made my payment. Looking forward to seeing what's in the for sale section


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## ab54666

Just sent my £5 - Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

ab54666 said:


> Just sent my £5 - Thanks!


Hi Maxine, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over W/End.
Hoggy.


----------



## WingsTTS

Hi Guys,

5 of my finest British pounds sent over, although i haven't ever posted i have gained useful advice/info on countless occasions so this is the least i can do! 

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

WingsTTS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 5 of my finest British pounds sent over, although i haven't ever posted i have gained useful advice/info on countless occasions so this is the least i can do!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jack, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow
Hoggy.


----------



## goose41

Hi all, 
just to say hello and to make sure the donation arrived, seems I still can't access all areas
Thanks


----------



## John-H

goose41 said:


> Hi all,
> just to say hello and to make sure the donation arrived, seems I still can't access all areas
> Thanks


Hi, not had notification. Can you please check the spelling "ttforumpayment @ mail.com" (without the spaces) - sometimes gets auto corrected etc.


----------



## Dizzydot

Payment sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## goose41

Hi, thanks for the reply, I've checked on paypal and it looks right.
activity says payment sent to 'TT forum fund' transaction no. 5W829696D4500520U. also gives a clickable link direct to the forum.
Hope that helps,
thanks again


----------



## Hoggy

Dizzydot said:


> Payment sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hi Susan, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

goose41 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, I've checked on paypal and it looks right.
> activity says payment sent to 'TT forum fund' transaction no. 5W829696D4500520U. also gives a clickable link direct to the forum.
> Hope that helps,
> thanks again


Thanks for that. I've checked the PayPal account directly now and found you. Looks like another case of PayPal not sending out notifications - it sometimes happens - sorry about that.

I can confirm you have full forum and PM access. Thanks for your contribution and your patience. Stickers will be with you shortly


----------



## Hoggy

goose41 said:


> Hi all,
> just to say hello and to make sure the donation arrived, seems I still can't access all areas
> Thanks


Hi Angus, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
Hoggy.


----------



## goose41

Thank you, I knew it would be something simple.
will be having a look around for any shiny bits available


----------



## StuB73

Hi , contribution payment sent through paypal - Thanks


----------



## John-H

StuB73 said:


> Hi , contribution payment sent through paypal - Thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## ilNannino

Hello, i've sent my contribution right now via paypal. I think that now with COVID-19 is not so easy to send somethings to italy, so if you prefere you can send me the stickers when the virus pass on, is not a problem for me.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dario, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gossa

payment sent!


----------



## John-H

Gossa said:


> payment sent!


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers posted in the morning


----------



## kev0810

Hello,

I've just joined the forum with the intention of selling my MK2 TT.

I can't seem to access the sales forum or see any posts, any reason why this would be?


----------



## John-H

Hello Kev, the first post in this thread explains why the market place is disabled to new members and how they can gain access.


----------



## kev0810

Payment sent


----------



## kev0810

John-H said:


> Hello Kev, the first post in this thread explains why the market place is disabled to new members and how they can gain access.


Hello John, I realised what was going on after I sent my initial question. I've recently sent my payment through to you...


----------



## John-H

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for your contribution and understanding. You now have full forum and PM access and I'll get the stickers sent off to you - maybe for the next owner and good luck with the sale


----------



## RB05TAN

Payment sent!


----------



## Hoggy

RB05TAN said:


> Payment sent!


Hi Ricky, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## bunn7287

Payment sent guys....Dave


----------



## Hoggy

bunn7287 said:


> Payment sent guys....Dave


Hi David, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## bunn7287

Hoggy said:


> bunn7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent guys....Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers matey


----------



## dunkman

Hi, just sent payment.

Thanks


----------



## John-H

dunkman said:


> Hi, just sent payment.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers in the post to you


----------



## TheGreenMan

I'm not a hasty guy, I normally do several months of lurking on forums before considering buying a car. I like doing research. it's a great reason to procrastinate. So I'm looking at six months, probably. Before I go shopping for a MK2.

(I learnt all about 'buy in haste repent at leisure' after buying a very naughty subaru.)

But I am curious to know when I can start browsing your marketplace.

Cheers
neil


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Neil, For Market Place & PM access info, click the link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## TheGreenMan

err
cheers
Neil


----------



## TheGreenMan

until I've got a TT i can't really join in

or should i pretend to be a TT driver?

I did once take one of the MK1s out for a test drive in 1999


----------



## Alex_L

Payment sent

Thanks


----------



## John-H

Alex_L said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and I'll run the gauntlet later to the post box to send you some stickers


----------



## Alex_L

Thanks very much, don't worry about the sticker if you don't feel comfortable venturing out at the moment. Looking forward to getting more involved in the forum.


----------



## marjam

H Iall sent payment to join thanks mark marjam


----------



## John-H

marjam said:


> H Iall sent payment to join thanks mark marjam


Hi Mark,
Thanks but nothing is showing up. Can you please check the spelling of your payment to "ttforumpayment @ mail.com" (without the spaces) - often autocorrect gets the better of it. Thanks, John


----------



## marjam

John-H said:


> marjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> H Iall sent payment to join thanks mark marjam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> Thanks but nothing is showing up. Can you please check the spelling of your payment to "ttforumpayment @ mail.com" (without the spaces) - often autocorrect gets the better of it. Thanks, John
Click to expand...

Hi have do it again my bad


----------



## John-H

marjam said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> H Iall sent payment to join thanks mark marjam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> Thanks but nothing is showing up. Can you please check the spelling of your payment to "ttforumpayment @ mail.com" (without the spaces) - often autocorrect gets the better of it. Thanks, John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi have do it again my bad
Click to expand...

No worries. All gone through now. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers off to you. Thanks for the contribution


----------



## Stevie1982

Payment has been sent. Brilliant idea and after best part of 20 years as a member of multiple forums this is the first time I've ever seen something like this.


----------



## Hoggy

Stevie1982 said:


> Payment has been sent. Brilliant idea and after best part of 20 years as a member of multiple forums this is the first time I've ever seen something like this.


Hi Stevie, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Oldboater

Hi, £5.00 sent via email. What a great initiative. Congratulations and thanks.


----------



## John-H

Oldboater said:


> Hi, £5.00 sent via email. What a great initiative. Congratulations and thanks.


Thanks for your kind words and contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers in the post to you


----------



## geoffstevenson

Can I make sure you received my payment earlier on today? I must also say, I think this is a brilliant idea!


----------



## John-H

geoffstevenson said:


> Can I make sure you received my payment earlier on today? I must also say, I think this is a brilliant idea!


Hi, yes, and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers are already in the post to you


----------



## Matt646

Payment sent - great idea for a safer and more secure forum


----------



## Hoggy

Matt646 said:


> Payment sent - great idea for a safer and more secure forum


Hi Matt, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Deepreddave

Great idea and payment made. I'm looking for my first TT roadster so sure the wealth of advice already on here will prove really useful.


----------



## John-H

Deepreddave said:


> Great idea and payment made. I'm looking for my first TT roadster so sure the wealth of advice already on here will prove really useful.


Thanks for your contribution and kind words. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Nightmarez

I've just sent £5 through paypal thanks


----------



## Nightmarez

Hi 
I've made the purchase but made it friends and family I think. Can someone check please. 
Ref is nightmare. I was looking to receive the sticker. 
If I need to give my address. Then where is this done


----------



## Hoggy

Nightmarez said:


> Hi
> I've made the purchase but made it friends and family I think. Can someone check please.
> Ref is nightmare. I was looking to receive the sticker.
> If I need to give my address. Then where is this done


Hi, When paid for as "services" an address if required for verification but not if paid for as friends/family.
Otherwise send postal address & username to ttforum @ mail.com without the spaces.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Nightmarez said:


> Hi
> I've made the purchase but made it friends and family I think. Can someone check please.
> Ref is nightmare. I was looking to receive the sticker.
> If I need to give my address. Then where is this done


Hi, we've not had a notification and I've checked the account and there's nothing showing but looking closely at your screenshot you've got "mall.com" instead of "mail.com" which would explain it.

So, easily solved, if you can cancel the transaction and sent it again to "ttforumpayment" @ "mail.com" and this time as payment for goods rather than friends and family then we'll get a notification with your address and be able to send you the stickers. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Nightmarez said:


> Hi
> I've made the purchase but made it friends and family I think. Can someone check please.
> Ref is nightmare. I was looking to receive the sticker.
> If I need to give my address. Then where is this done


Hi Brian,Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap..
Hoggy.


----------



## Nightmarez

Hoggy said:


> Nightmarez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I've made the purchase but made it friends and family I think. Can someone check please.
> Ref is nightmare. I was looking to receive the sticker.
> If I need to give my address. Then where is this done
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian,Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap..
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bishbosh_QS240

Great idea - Payment just sent


----------



## John-H

Bishbosh_QS240 said:


> Great idea - Payment just sent


Thanks for the contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming your way


----------



## raxxter

Great site, excellent idea! - Payment has been sent


----------



## Hoggy

raxxter said:


> Great site, excellent idea! - Payment has been sent


Hi Taylor,Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## hubcap61

Happy to contribute, payment sent.


----------



## John-H

hubcap61 said:


> Happy to contribute, payment sent.


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## Johnhoward

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

Johnhoward said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming your way


----------



## Maxbatch

Compensation donation sent.

New member recently purchased MK1 TT 180 T 52 Plate

Maxbatch


----------



## John-H

Maxbatch said:


> Compensation donation sent.
> 
> New member recently purchased MK1 TT 180 T 52 Plate
> 
> Maxbatch


Thanks for your contribution to our members'fund. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming too you


----------



## NotTayyeb

Donation sent! Well worth the fiver for how much I've already gained from this forum.

Transaction ID: 0UE21775KB432001C.


----------



## John-H

NotTayyeb said:


> Donation sent! Well worth the fiver for how much I've already gained from this forum.
> 
> Transaction ID: 0UE21775KB432001C.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming your way


----------



## Pea69

Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Pea69 said:


> Payment sent.


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## mikeag

Happy to contribute to the community, My £5 payment sent.


----------



## John-H

mikeag said:


> Happy to contribute to the community, My £5 payment sent.


Thanks for the contribution. You have full PM and forum access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Markyboy16

Hi, 
Is there another way I could pay, I don't have a paypal account.
Thanks Mark


----------



## John-H

Markyboy16 said:


> Hi,
> Is there another way I could pay, I don't have a paypal account.
> Thanks Mark


Hi Mark,
I'll send you a PM (which you can read) with details.
Thanks


----------



## Markyboy16

John-H said:


> Markyboy16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Is there another way I could pay, I don't have a paypal account.
> Thanks Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> I'll send you a PM (which you can read) with details.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## John-H

Markyboy16 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markyboy16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Is there another way I could pay, I don't have a paypal account.
> Thanks Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> I'll send you a PM (which you can read) with details.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the contribution. I can confirm you have full forum and PM access and stickers to come - only could you please PM Hoggy with your postal address as I'm out of ink and envelopes at the moment and it's his turn anyway :wink:

Thanks,
John


----------



## espender

Payment sent! Hopefully that will be the best £5 spent if I can get my hands on a decent MK2! Look forward to digging through the forum


----------



## Hoggy

espender said:


> Payment sent! Hopefully that will be the best £5 spent if I can get my hands on a decent MK2! Look forward to digging through the forum


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_frs

Just sent a payment for the compensation fund. Having access to the classifieds would be really handy as I can keep an eye out for mk3 TTS


----------



## Hoggy

Jonny_frs said:


> Just sent a payment for the compensation fund. Having access to the classifieds would be really handy as I can keep an eye out for mk3 TTS


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_frs

Hoggy said:


> Jonny_frs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent a payment for the compensation fund. Having access to the classifieds would be really handy as I can keep an eye out for mk3 TTS
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy, thanks for sorting so promptly! Much appreciated!
Jonny


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt

Just sent the £5 payment, and because I did it on the app I forgot to include my forum username (what a tit :lol: )

Looking forward to classified access so I can find a nice mk2!

I would PM an admin but I dont have access yet :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ross, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ross, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy! Sorry I forgot to add my username.... what an idiot :lol: :lol:


----------



## danmtts

Payment sent! Hopefully 1 step closer to finding my MK2 TT/ TTS!


----------



## John-H

danmtts said:


> Payment sent! Hopefully 1 step closer to finding my MK2 TT/ TTS!


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## Born again V6

Payment sent - looking for the most sorted 8n convertible *in the world*


----------



## Hoggy

Born again V6 said:


> Payment sent - looking for the most sorted 8n convertible *in the world*


Hi Tony,, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Born again V6

Thanks! You could keep the stickers if they're in short supply though, I already got them (TTOC owner as of a few months ago when I first started plotting a purchase).


----------



## DustyT

Sent £5 via PayPal today.


----------



## Hoggy

DustyT said:


> Sent £5 via PayPal today.


Hi Simon, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wicker

Just made my payment - having bought a 2001 TT a month ago I reckon the forum will be a treasure trove of info. 
Cheers


----------



## John-H

Wicker said:


> Just made my payment - having bought a 2001 TT a month ago I reckon the forum will be a treasure trove of info.
> Cheers


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you in the post


----------



## DustyT

Hoggy said:


> DustyT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent £5 via PayPal today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy - stickers arrived today too


----------



## Hoggy

DustyT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent £5 via PayPal today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Hoggy - stickers arrived today too
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ar_mcfc

Hi Forum.

Payment sent, with my details in the Send note message


----------



## John-H

ar_mcfc said:


> Hi Forum.
> 
> Payment sent, with my details in the Send note message


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming to you


----------



## TTdigaz

Peyment sent keep up the good work..


----------



## corrado1.8t

payment sent, thanks to all !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy

TTdigaz said:


> Peyment sent keep up the good work..


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

corrado1.8t said:


> payment sent, thanks to all !!!!!!!!!


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoEvilKitty

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

NoEvilKitty said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post tomorrow


----------



## fostere128

Just paid.

Kindly give me marketplace access!


----------



## John-H

fostere128 said:


> Just paid.
> 
> Kindly give me marketplace access!


Kindly given and PM access too with stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Jam35

Evening, have just sent payment for stickers


----------



## Sendoff74

Sent.
Awaiting for access


----------



## Hoggy

Jam35 said:


> Evening, have just sent payment for stickers


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Sendoff74 said:


> Sent. Awaiting for access


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## blairmurray

I have sent payment as a gift. Just looking for access


----------



## John-H

blairmurray said:


> I have sent payment as a gift. Just looking for access


And you have it sir! Full forum and PM access. Thanks for the gift to the fund


----------



## Ziggytt

Where is the link to buy window stickers? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Hoggy

Ziggytt said:


> Where is the link to buy window stickers? Can't find it anywhere.


Hi, https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Ziggytt

Ah cheers Hoggy. Was having a bit of a dumb moment there. It's been a long week. 
Thanks. I'll apply for some.


----------



## R2ulB

Payment sent. Awaiting access


----------



## John-H

R2ulB said:


> Payment sent. Awaiting access


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## foreverwasted

Payment sent. Paypal transaction ID: 8V515010S6834671H


----------



## Hoggy

foreverwasted said:


> Payment sent. Paypal transaction ID: 8V515010S6834671H


Hi Jason, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Donk

Payment for a sticker sent if I can have the sticker and full access please 

PayPal transaction: 9WF44108Y1667034B


----------



## John-H

Donk said:


> Payment for a sticker sent if I can have the sticker and full access please
> 
> PayPal transaction: 9WF44108Y1667034B


You certainly can. In fact two! Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## Fin2982

Payment sent


----------



## Hoggy

Fin2982 said:


> Payment sent


Hi Finlay, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## velvetjoker

Just paid thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

velvetjoker said:


> Just paid thanks!


Hi Martin, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## mgafan

I did post 5 GBP to obtain market access and window stickers. I need leads to interior parts for my denim blue TT MK1. Thanks, Jack "mgafan"


----------



## tomjoneswales

hi im new here im trying to make the payment now to access market place


----------



## Hoggy

tomjoneswales said:


> hi im new here im trying to make the payment now to access market place


Hi, For Market Place & PM access info click the link
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## mgafan

I have sent the 5 GBP to the TT forum via Paypal. How do I gain access to the marketplace? Regards, Jack 
(mgafan)


----------



## Hoggy

mgafan said:


> I have sent the 5 GBP to the TT forum via Paypal. How do I gain access to the marketplace? Regards, Jack
> (mgafan)


Hi Jack, You have full access, just click link for access to all sections.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=40

Hoggy


----------



## airbus

Contribution Sent

Cheers 
airbus


----------



## Diamondsangel

Great idea will do now cheers


----------



## John-H

airbus said:


> Contribution Sent
> 
> Cheers
> airbus


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be posted out to you


----------



## John-H

Diamondsangel said:


> Great idea will do now cheers


Thank you too for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers to come


----------



## Diamondsangel

Cheers


----------



## alexedinburgh

Contribution sent via PayPal. Thanks for the forum, been really helpful!


----------



## hardatc666

Payment sent
Lovin the forum


----------



## Hoggy

alexedinburgh said:


> Contribution sent via PayPal. Thanks for the forum, been really helpful!


Hi Alex, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

hardatc666 said:


> Payment sent
> Lovin the forum


Hi Gary, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## mudmonkey

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

mudmonkey said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## k3vink3vin

Payment sent!


----------



## John-H

k3vink3vin said:


> Payment sent!


Thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## mojomatt

Hey Guys,

Just made a contribution - think this is a great idea!


----------



## Hoggy

mojomatt said:


> Hey Guys,Just made a contribution - think this is a great idea!


Hi Matt, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## mojomatt

Hoggy said:


> mojomatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,Just made a contribution - think this is a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Legendary!


----------



## Rybaraf

Payment sent. Looking to buy J8 2.0 FWD TFSI - the proper way, research first. Great place of information, thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Rybaraf said:


> Payment sent. Looking to buy J8 2.0 FWD TFSI - the proper way, research first. Great place of information, thanks.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Monday.
There is no mailing address on the PayPal payment. Please PM me your postal address.
Hoggy.


----------



## Muhan

Just sent the payment! 

Great forum btw


----------



## John-H

Muhan said:


> Just sent the payment!
> 
> Great forum btw


Oops, didn't realise you had posted but I did sort your access when it came through - you have full forum and PM access


----------



## Murdo68

First post albeit been viewing the forum as a guest for a while now. Really impressed with the depth of knowledge and passion on here.

Hopefully about to begin my TT 'journey' so have paid the fiver so I can access the market place.

Excited and slightly nervous!


----------



## John-H

Murdo68 said:


> First post albeit been viewing the forum as a guest for a while now. Really impressed with the depth of knowledge and passion on here.
> 
> Hopefully about to begin my TT 'journey' so have paid the fiver so I can access the market place.
> 
> Excited and slightly nervous!


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and Ill get your stickers off to you


----------



## 6times7

Having just acquired an '02 225 Quattro with a few "issues", it feels like £5.00 is a bargain to access the forums knowledge, PayPal sent.


----------



## John-H

6times7 said:


> Having just acquired an '02 225 Quattro with a few "issues", it feels like £5.00 is a bargain to access the forums knowledge, PayPal sent.


Very kind. Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on theit way


----------



## Theo

Hello there, £5 is nothing for all the help you can get in this forum!

Payment send right now


----------



## John-H

Theo said:


> Hello there, £5 is nothing for all the help you can get in this forum!
> 
> Payment send right now


Thanks Theo. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## JPM999

Hi just sent my fiver , worth every penny! 

JPM999


----------



## Hoggy

JPM999 said:


> Hi just sent my fiver , worth every penny!  JPM999


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## calistheman

Sent the £5 through this morning, looking forward to marketplace access to finish off my V6 project.


----------



## Hoggy

calistheman said:


> Sent the £5 through this morning, looking forward to marketplace access to finish off my V6 project.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lenovos

Done!!


----------



## Hoggy

Lenovos said:


> Done!!


Hi Hussain, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pinkbenny

Hi, is there a link somewhere on this to make a payment or go do I make the payment? Thanks in advanc


----------



## Hoggy

Pinkbenny said:


> Hi, is there a link somewhere on this to make a payment or go do I make the payment? Thanks in advanc


Hi, Click the link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Pinkbenny

I can't get paypal to recognise the email address - screenshot of paypal instructions attached. How is everyone else making the payment or is there another way?


----------



## Hoggy

Pinkbenny said:


> I can't get paypal to recognise the email address - screenshot of paypal instructions attached. How is everyone else making the payment or is there another way?


Hi, From your screenshot the problem appears to be at your end, plenty of others have used this recently.
Get back to me if you still have a problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## 819Bubba

Hi,

Just joined and sent the paypal. I have a feeling that this forum will prove to be invaluable. 

Bubba


----------



## John-H

819Bubba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined and sent the paypal. I have a feeling that this forum will prove to be invaluable.
> 
> Bubba


Welcome and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post!


----------



## Johnauditt

Hi did you receive my application to join and receive stickers. Our postal service here is dreaful and nothing received for almost 2 weeks :x


----------



## John-H

Johnauditt said:


> Hi did you receive my application to join and receive stickers. Our postal service here is dreaful and nothing received for almost 2 weeks :x


Certainly did and you have full access. I'll send you out some more stickers and hopefully they will reach you this time


----------



## Jaygreasley

Hey there.

Payment sent, great idea. thank you..

Jay


----------



## John-H

Jaygreasley said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Payment sent, great idea. thank you..
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay,

Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers already in the post to you


----------



## Sparkyboots

Just joined and payment sent, too much time off over Christmas has had me debating on a weekend car and it looks like the TT itch needs scratching


----------



## Hoggy

Sparkyboots said:


> Just joined and payment sent, too much time off over Christmas has had me debating on a weekend car and it looks like the TT itch needs scratching


Hi Steve, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Surrey

Is there an alternative payment method to PayPal?


----------



## Hoggy

Surrey said:


> Is there an alternative payment method to PayPal?


Hi, I have PM'd you the TTF bank details to pay direct.
Hoggy.


----------



## Surrey

Hoggy said:


> Surrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an alternative payment method to PayPal?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have PM'd you the TTF bank details to pay direct.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks - done


----------



## John-H

Surrey said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an alternative payment method to PayPal?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have PM'd you the TTF bank details to pay direct.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - done
Click to expand...

Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers on the way


----------



## toddjoseph

I just sent a payment as a gift. Thanks for this forum I think this is a great idea. It has been really helpul for avid members.


----------



## Byront8

Sent as friends and family - based too far away to make posting economical!

Cheers


----------



## John-H

Byront8 said:


> Sent as friends and family - based too far away to make posting economical!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## John-H

toddjoseph said:


> I just sent a payment as a gift. Thanks for this forum I think this is a great idea. It has been really helpul for avid members.


Thanks. I was thinking notifications were late coming from PayPal - we've not had anything through yet. Please check the email you sent was to "ttforumpayment" @ mail.com as often the spell checker mangles it.


----------



## TonyTaylor

Hey guys,

Just sent payment


----------



## John-H

TonyTaylor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just sent payment


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers on the post to you


----------



## Madness

Money sent.


----------



## Hoggy

Madness said:


> Money sent.


Hi Mike, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## sunnydene

Hi,
Finally got round to joining. I have just sent paypal payment. 
The Forum has been a great help to me in the last two years.


----------



## Hoggy

sunnydene said:


> Hi,
> Finally got round to joining. I have just sent paypal payment.
> The Forum has been a great help to me in the last two years.


Hi Neville. Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tommy Gunn

Hi can you send me 2 new stickers, mine have gone a bit funny with the condensation on the windows in this cold weather! 
You already have my details but I will contribute another £5 via PayPal. 
Cheers
T


----------



## John-H

Tommy Gunn said:


> Hi can you send me 2 new stickers, mine have gone a bit funny with the condensation on the windows in this cold weather!
> You already have my details but I will contribute another £5 via PayPal.
> Cheers
> T


Sorry to hear that. I've not heard of problems with the cold but certain solvents might be an issue. I've certainly wiped over mine with Windowlene glass cleaner without issue. Have they come unstuck? 
Thanks for your support. I'll get some in the post to you.


----------



## Tommy Gunn

John-H said:


> Tommy Gunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you send me 2 new stickers, mine have gone a bit funny with the condensation on the windows in this cold weather!
> You already have my details but I will contribute another £5 via PayPal.
> Cheers
> T
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I've not heard of problems with the cold but certain solvents might be an issue. I've certainly wiped over mine with Windowlene glass cleaner without issue. Have they come unstuck?
> Thanks for your support. I'll get some in the post to you.
Click to expand...

Yup, got so damp the short edges at either end kinda curled and refuse to stick back down! Had them in the rear window, which got very condensed- will put the new ones in the little side windows!


----------



## John-H

Tommy Gunn said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Gunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you send me 2 new stickers, mine have gone a bit funny with the condensation on the windows in this cold weather!
> You already have my details but I will contribute another £5 via PayPal.
> Cheers
> T
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I've not heard of problems with the cold but certain solvents might be an issue. I've certainly wiped over mine with Windowlene glass cleaner without issue. Have they come unstuck?
> Thanks for your support. I'll get some in the post to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, got so damp the short edges at either end kinda curled and refuse to stick back down! Had them in the rear window, which got very condensed- will put the new ones in the little side windows!
Click to expand...

Ah that's where I've got mine 

Make sure you get the glass really clean before applying. Any grease or traffic film can spoil the grip in time and allow moisture to creep under. Windowlene glass cleaner should be good but Isopropyl alcohol (IPA) soaked kitchen roll should really help.

They can be applied dry but once stuck if you get it wrong they will likely stretch if you try and remove them - so you need to be right first time.

You can use a plant sprayer with clean water to position them sprayed onto the glass before applying - it allows you to move them around - and once positioned gently squeegee the water out with a credit card. Any residual dampness should dry out and suck the sticker to the glass but you can press firmly with your thumb the next day to make sure they are firmly stuck. Should last years.


----------



## jjo5555

I stopped browsing and have now joined. Really happy to contribute. Payment made - I topped it up a bit.


----------



## John-H

jjo5555 said:


> I stopped browsing and have now joined. Really happy to contribute. Payment made - I topped it up a bit.


Welcome and thank you very much for your kindness and contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post to you


----------



## CQ20V

Hi there, just sent paypal payment. Happy to contribute - so much useful info and the mk1 tt forum is so active with people offering help and advice - its great.
Cheers guys
Regards
Andy


----------



## Hoggy

CQ20V said:


> Hi there, just sent paypal payment. Happy to contribute - so much useful info and the mk1 tt forum is so active with people offering help and advice - its great.
> Cheers guys
> Regards
> Andy


Hi Andy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## stv61

Payment sent, Keep up the good work, great forum.


----------



## John-H

stv61 said:


> Payment sent, Keep up the good work, great forum.


Thanks but nothing has come through on PayPal - just double check if you would that it went to "ttforumpayment" @ "mail.com" as sometimes autocorrect changes it. Thanks.


----------



## stv61

John-H said:


> stv61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent, Keep up the good work, great forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but nothing has come through on PayPal - just double check if you would that it went to "ttforumpayment" @ "mail.com" as sometimes autocorrect changes it. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Not sure what happen!? re-sent, should be there now.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

stv61 said:


> Not sure what happen!? re-sent, should be there now.Cheers


Hi Steven, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## stv61

Hoggy said:


> stv61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happen!? re-sent, should be there now.Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steven, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## connor0431

Payment sent 
Thanks again for the support I was a previous member about 7-8 years ago but lost my login details so created a new one


----------



## John-H

Connor04 said:


> Payment sent
> Thanks again for the support I was a previous member about 7-8 years ago but lost my login details so created a new one


Welcome back and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post today 

Incidentally it may be possible to revive your old account and merge it with the posts from your new one if you are interested. Send me a PM with any likely emails or user names of you are and l'll have a look.


----------



## connor0431

John-H said:


> Connor04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> Thanks again for the support I was a previous member about 7-8 years ago but lost my login details so created a new one
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in the post today
> 
> Incidentally it may be possible to revive your old account and merge it with the posts from your new one if you are interested. Send me a PM with any likely emails or user names of you are and l'll have a look.
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## m1keyth

Hi, I sent to money via PayPal and have received the stickers but still unable to access marketplace. I sent my username on the notes of the payment. Do you need some other info?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

m1keyth said:


> Hi, I sent to money via PayPal and have received the stickers but still unable to access marketplace. I sent my username on the notes of the payment. Do you need some other info?
> Thanks


Hi, Should be O.K. now.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

m1keyth said:


> Hi, I sent to money via PayPal and have received the stickers but still unable to access marketplace. I sent my username on the notes of the payment. Do you need some other info?
> Thanks


Apologies, my mistake


----------



## JJ70

Great idea and contributed. Make my sticker small its a TTR :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

JJ70 said:


> Great idea and contributed. Make my sticker small its a TTR :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Justin, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## JJ70

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## jamesjnr

Hi, Payment sent today. Thanks. James


----------



## John-H

jamesjnr said:


> Hi, Payment sent today. Thanks. James


Thanks for your contribution James. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post today


----------



## reggie_v

Hi hoggy, just sent mine this morning


----------



## John-H

reggie_v said:


> Hi hoggy, just sent mine this morning


Well thank you kindly. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## Pool68

Payment made today.


----------



## Hoggy

Pool68 said:


> Payment made today.


Hi, Once we have PayPal confirmation access will be granted.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Pool68 said:


> Payment made today.


Thanks for your contribution to our members'fund. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## rodstew

Hi, payment sent today


----------



## Hoggy

rodstew said:


> Hi, payment sent today


Hi Rod, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
I still love Maggie May :lol: :lol: :wink: I wonder how many times you've heard that [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## rodstew

Thanks, Hoggy, We are Sailing does it for me


----------



## Hoggy

rodstew said:


> Thanks, Hoggy, We are Sailing does it for me


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> rodstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hoggy, We are Sailing does it for me
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I thought you were into stormy waters there Hoggy!


----------



## Hoggy

John-H said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hoggy, We are Sailing does it for me
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were into stormy waters there Hoggy!
Click to expand...

I don't wanna talk about :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## rodstew

But Maggie May :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

rodstew said:


> But Maggie May :lol:


 I was only joking.  
Hoggy.


----------



## gingerman

Hi,
New to forum. Payment sent.


----------



## Hoggy

gingerman said:


> Hi,
> New to forum. Payment sent.


Hi, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stejacjam

Hi

Payment sent

Thank you.


----------



## John-H

Stejacjam said:


> Hi
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for you contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'm just printing off a letter with stickers for you


----------



## Stejacjam

Thanks John


----------



## whitearmy61

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

whitearmy61 said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be on their way


----------



## whitearmy61

John-H said:


> whitearmy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be on their way
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## minkyman23

Hey I have just paid


----------



## John-H

minkyman23 said:


> Hey I have just paid


We've not received an email notification and logging into PayPal there's nothing there. Could be a delay but could you please check the spelling of the email you sent it to? "ttforumpayment" at mail.com as often the autocorrect gets it


----------



## minkyman23

I have just double checked it , have a look now pls


----------



## John-H

minkyman23 said:


> I have just double checked it , have a look now pls


Ah there we go it's through. Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers will be in their way


----------



## @it

Another newbie here, joined when I was on the search for a TT (now have one). 

Contribution sent

TThank you :lol:

@it


----------



## Hoggy

@it said:


> Another newbie here, joined when I was on the search for a TT (now have one).
> Contribution sent TThank you :lol: @it


Hi Michael, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood

Hi! new to forum, have just sent payment


----------



## John-H

northwood said:


> Hi! new to forum, have just sent payment


Wilson's and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers to follow


----------



## F_777

Hi, new to the forum and just contributed £5.


----------



## John-H

F_777 said:


> Hi, new to the forum and just contributed £5.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access


----------



## northwood

John-H said:


> northwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! new to forum, have just sent payment
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson's and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers to follow
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the quick activation! Have today tried to send a PM but it is sitting in Outbox not Sent Messages - has it gone??


----------



## Hoggy

northwood said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! new to forum, have just sent payment
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson's and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers to follow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks for the quick activation! Have today tried to send a PM but it is sitting in Outbox not Sent Messages - has it gone??
Click to expand...

Hi, PMs remain in Outbox until read by the recipient, quite useful really as you know it's been read.
Hoggy


----------



## northwood

Hoggy said:


> northwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson's and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers to follow
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the quick activation! Have today tried to send a PM but it is sitting in Outbox not Sent Messages - has it gone??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, PMs remain in Outbox until read by the recipient, quite useful really as you know it's been read.
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

and I have now received reply so obviously all working. Sorry to have bothered you!


----------



## m5anj

Payment sent, worthy cause and free stickers to boot... Result!


----------



## Hoggy

m5anj said:


> Payment sent, worthy cause and free stickers to boot... Result!


Hi Sanjay, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mercury

Payment sent, looking forward to using this site!!


----------



## andrewn7

Just sent my payment


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mercury & Andrewn7, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## 5ilver5urfer

Just sent mine guys!


----------



## John-H

5ilver5urfer said:


> Just sent mine guys!


Welcome and thank you for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be on their way


----------



## True-blue

Payment sent - many thanks


----------



## John-H

True-blue said:


> Payment sent - many thanks


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers will be coming your way


----------



## Jezzie

Just realised I never got around to contributing! Done.
Thanks to all the moderators!
Jez


----------



## Hoggy

Jezzie said:


> Just realised I never got around to contributing! Done.
> Thanks to all the moderators!
> Jez


Hi Jeremy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today
Hoggy.


----------



## HRAB

Great idea, more forums should do this.

I've donated.


----------



## Hoggy

HRAB said:


> Great idea, more forums should do this.
> 
> I've donated.


Hi Howard,Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## HRAB

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## TTPWA

Hi.
Payment sent. Stickers are a nice bonus, thanks !


----------



## John-H

TTPWA said:


> Hi.
> Payment sent. Stickers are a nice bonus, thanks !


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get the stickers in the post tomorrow


----------



## John-H

We've received a payment from John who gave no username and the email doesn't match an account. If this was you can you please get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## Cooperm4n

A skin diver is on its way
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Hoggy

Cooperm4n said:


> A skin diver is on its way
> Cheers
> Mark


Hi Mark, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------



## microgerry

Hi 
Payment sent. Great forum by the way, been a lurker for a few months now!
Gerry


----------



## Hoggy

microgerry said:


> Hi
> Payment sent. Great forum by the way, been a lurker for a few months now!
> Gerry


Hi Gerry, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Smudger1

I've donated today. Thanks to the moderators.


----------



## John-H

Smudger1 said:


> I've donated today. Thanks to the moderators.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers in the post


----------



## dgm

Excellent way of doing things, payment sent.


----------



## John-H

dgm said:


> Excellent way of doing things, payment sent.


Thanks for your appreciation and contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'll get stickers off to you today


----------



## Smudger1

Hi. Got my stickers in 5he post following contribution. How do I access Marketplace?


----------



## Hoggy

Smudger1 said:


> Hi. Got my stickers in 5he post following contribution. How do I access Marketplace?


Hi, Click the link.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=40

Hoggy.


----------



## Smudger1

Cheers


----------



## drmotorsport

Just thought i'd join in, thanks for all the great information


----------



## John-H

drmotorsport said:


> Just thought i'd join in, thanks for all the great information


Thanks for the contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming your way


----------



## ClemTT

Just brought a TT yesterday, paid fiver for the window stickers. Can't wait to troll though all the pages of advice and stuff


----------



## John-H

ClemTT said:


> Just brought a TT yesterday, paid fiver for the window stickers. Can't wait to troll though all the pages of advice and stuff


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and I'm pleased to say stickers are already in the post to you


----------



## Motorhead_Monkey

Just sent in my fiver!
now to figure out how to get my avatar sorted. Apparently all my pics are too big. Common problem :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Motorhead_Monkey said:


> Just sent in my fiver!
> now to figure out how to get my avatar sorted. Apparently all my pics are too big. Common problem :lol:


Hi Warren, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## ahyett

Have just paid, hopefully the right car will come along soon and I can properly join in!


----------



## Hoggy

ahyett said:


> Have just paid, hopefully the right car will come along soon and I can properly join in!


Hi Adam, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nij48tt

Payment sent.

I think this is a great idea, other forums should follow suit (they may already but hey it's been a while since I have been on car forums).


----------



## Reigate_TT

Payment sent, looking for my first untampered MK1 or MK2 TT, I don't know what the hell I'm talking about so thought I'd invest in the place where everyone does 

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nigel & Jeremy, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Postmanmark

Payment sent. Cheers, Mark


----------



## John-H

Postmanmark said:


> Payment sent. Cheers, Mark


Hi Mark, Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers and welcome letter already printed off which will be posted today


----------



## cc225

Back after many years

Payment sent

Regards Charlie


----------



## John-H

cc225 said:


> Back after many years
> 
> Payment sent
> 
> Regards Charlie


Welcome back and thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming your way


----------



## minimadmotorman

Payment sent after a couple of years lurking and first post today.


----------



## John-H

minimadmotorman said:


> Payment sent after a couple of years lurking and first post today.


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers coming to you


----------



## minimadmotorman

Thank you!


----------



## mdickens98

Payment just sent, seems a worthy cause to get access to buy and sell


----------



## John-H

mdickens98 said:


> Payment just sent, seems a worthy cause to get access to buy and sell


Thanks for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming your way


----------



## Xxx999

All done sent payment 
Please advise when I can send pm s etc
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Xxx999 said:


> All done sent payment Please advise when I can send pm s etc Thanks


Hi Paul, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kajttv

Hi there I just sent £5 across to you.

KAJTTV

Many thanks

Kevin


----------



## Hoggy

Kajttv said:


> Hi there I just sent £5 across to you. KAJTTV
> 
> Many thanks Kevin


Hi Kevin, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post over the W/end.
Hoggy.


----------



## 04-TT-3.2

New to forum 
Money sent


----------



## John-H

04-TT-3.2 said:


> New to forum
> Money sent


Please check the spelling and you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without spaces) as nothing has come through to PayPal yet. Often autocorrect gets in the way!


----------



## thermonuclear

Have made the payment via Paypal, thanks.


----------



## John-H

thermonuclear said:


> Have made the payment via Paypal, thanks.


Hi, there's nothing come through on PayPal. Please check you sent it to ttforumpayment @ mail.com (without the spaces)


----------



## thermonuclear

Had another go, how about now?


----------



## Hoggy

thermonuclear said:


> Had another go, how about now?


Hi Wayne, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## thermonuclear

Hoggy said:


> thermonuclear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another go, how about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wayne, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## vladthetodge

Payment sent


----------



## John-H

vladthetodge said:


> Payment sent


Thanks for your contribution. You now have full forum and PM access and stickers will be coming your way


----------



## thermonuclear

Hoggy said:


> thermonuclear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another go, how about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wayne, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Stickers arrived in the post yesterday (Friday), thank you!


----------



## Hoggy

thermonuclear said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermonuclear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another go, how about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wayne, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stickers arrived in the post yesterday (Friday), thank you!
Click to expand...

Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 14 days to get to New Zealand.Not so bad I suppose.
Hoggy.


----------



## RageX

I've made the payment, thank you!


----------



## zephyum

Payment sent and forgot to include username like an idiot...

Transaction ID - 69A11893J5781154W


----------



## Hoggy

RageX said:


> I've made the payment, thank you!


Hi Shiming, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap..
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

zephyum said:


> Payment sent and forgot to include username like an idiot...
> 
> Transaction ID - 69A11893J5781154W


Hi Oliver, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rav929

Newbie in your gang. 
Transaction ID 4KA39690WL9293419


----------



## Hoggy

Rav929 said:


> Newbie in your gang.
> Transaction ID 4KA39690WL9293419


Hi Raivis, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post tomorrow.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

*PLEASE NOTE

That with immediate effect, due to a chance of policy by the forum owners and for legal reasons, the members' fund administrators can no longer provide immediate market place access, or support for members that fall victims of fraud. Responsibility for the mitigation of fraud in the market place and via private messages is now the responsibility of the forum owners and all reports should be addressed to TTFAdmin.

The members' fund is a separate legal entity to the forum and operated for member benefit. It will now be re-purposed and an announcement made in due course.*


----------



## TTFAdmin

For legal reasons, the Window Stickers, and MarketAccess Compensation Fund will be discontinued, effective immediately. We have a policy of not charging members for access to classifieds. The classifieds section requires 20 posts to start or reply to a thread. We do not require that you use Private Conversations to ask questions about an ad. You should still use Private Conversations if you are sharing private information, such as email addresses or phone numbers.

Our developers are actively working on a new Marketplace for our communities that will make it easier to participate, and provide a template of common information needed for your classified ad to be complete. As the new feature progresses over time, it will also include buyer/seller feedback. We will update you with more information about this soon.

As a small gesture of our appreciation for your dedication to the community, all members in the TT Forum Fund user group will receive a FREE 1-year membership to our Premium subscription tier.

- Community Management Team


----------

